# Xbox One



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2013)

*Notable Exclusives:*


Crimson Dragon
Forza Motorsport 6


Phantom Dust

ReCore


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah just about everyone of note will be at Gamescom. It's basically a mini E3 now.




Kyokkai said:


> Wait what are you talking about? That's debatable GC and the original XBOX came out VERY close together. GC went to retail earlier as well, do you have proof that Microsoft invented that controller layout?



I'm not claiming microsoft made the layout.... i'm claiming the Wii U pro controller is an extremely slightly modified 360 controller and there is no denying that. Again, not a bad thing.




St NightRazr said:


> You do realize its an SNES pad with the joysticks on top right? The design is very ergonomic. It also lends itself well to the design of the WiiUGamePad so you can switch between the two rather seamlessly



You are the first person I know that likes joysticks on top. It's non intuitive to place it under the face buttons, at least to me.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2013)

> Microsoft will have plenty of Xbox One games on hand at Gamescom 2013 in just a few days. Forza 5, Ryse: Son of Rome, Killer Instinct, Kinect Sports Rivals, Project Spark, and Dead Rising 3 will be playable. Additionally, FIFA 14 will make its first appearance on the Xbox One.
> 
> Several Xbox 360 titles will be playable at Microsoft’s Gamescom booth as well. Fable Anniversary will be present, as will World of Tanks and “an awesome selection of partner titles”.
> 
> One other piece of news regarding Microsoft’s attendance at Gamescom: while the company will be hosting a small media event on Tuesday, a live stream will not be available. News that emerges will be posted online.



Link removed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

"THE B AND A BUTTONS ARE INVERSED ITS TOTALLY PHUCKING DIFFERENT" ~ friendly neighborhood child with OCD


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

Dont you have a hate machine to run boya?^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2013)

You mean how Microsoft totally ripped off the Dreamcast controller layout down to the triggers? 

I find it disgusting how Microsoft could patent a layout they didnt even create


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2013)

No one remembers what a dreamcast is .


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dont you have a hate machine to run boya?^



It's my day off.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No one remembers what a dreamcast is .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No one remembers what a dreamcast is .



dreamcast never heard of it.


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)

my dreamcast disagree's.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No one remembers what a dreamcast is .



Correction everyone who's a real gamer remembers what a dreamcast is >.>


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 17, 2013)

Dreamcast....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 18, 2013)

~Rumor has it~ that Microsoft have contracted Platinum to make an Xbox One exclusive title.

Do you think that would be enough to sway anyone to buy it? Doubtful but who knows.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm surprised that Microsoft would even go for it. Platinum Games is a Japanese game developer and Platinum isn't known for having high-selling games.


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No one remembers what a dreamcast is .



The dreamcast in my closet disagrees


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm surprised that Microsoft would even go for it. Platinum Games is a Japanese game developer and Platinum isn't known for having high-selling games.



they saw the uproar over the bayonetta 2 fiasco i bet. its not even about selling well, its about locking down a sought after brand before your competitor


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> they saw the uproar over the bayonetta 2 fiasco i bet. its not even about selling well, its about locking down a sought after brand before your competitor



You'd think Microsoft would have the funds to do that more easily. They certainly made it so that many old recognizable titles are multi platform but they haven't locked down enough notable titles yet. 

I don't think they ever will either, nor do I think Sony will do it either. When those video game companies get big enough they want to increase profits by making a game for as many systems as possible. 

I think as we progress there will be less and less lock downs. Unless Microsoft or Sony go under and I doubt that will happen anytime soon if ever.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2013)

Is their big Gamescom exclusive really another Fable game ?

No one cares about Fable anymore. Even a new Crackdown would have been better than that.

The Fifa rumor was true though, damn that is going to cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Is their big Gamescom exclusive really another Fable game ?
> 
> No one cares about Fable anymore. Even a new Crackdown would have been better than that.
> 
> The Fifa rumor was true though, damn that is going to cost a pretty penny.



I think the Fifa 14 free game for Europe was the big announcement.

Also, probably won't cost them too much.  From what I've heard Fifa Ultimate Team or whatever it's called?  EA makes a TON of money off that via micro transactions.  EA probably was more than happy to get the game included with every Xbone in Europe.  Of course they probably also demanded a few million as well.

The reason I don't care about the new Fable?  Online requirement even though it's a single player game.  So basically what people predicted when MS took away the DRM is coming to pass.  They're making all their games require online so they may as well have the DRM.  So once Microsoft takes down their Xbone servers all the games that require an online connection to play will no longer work and be unplayable even in single player.  Completely unacceptable and they're just convincing me more and more that I should never buy an Xbone.  Just when the system was starting to not look like the spawn of satan it used to.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2013)

Fable sounds great...I've always wanted a GOOD co-op experience in my Fable game. This sounds great, I can't wait. Will def pick that beast up.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I think the Fifa 14 free game for Europe was the big announcement.
> 
> Also, probably won't cost them too much.  From what I've heard Fifa Ultimate Team or whatever it's called?  EA makes a TON of money off that via micro transactions.  EA probably was more than happy to get the game included with every Xbone in Europe.  Of course they probably also demanded a few million as well.
> 
> *The reason I don't care about the new Fable?  Online requirement* even though it's a single player game. So basically what people predicted when MS took away the DRM is coming to pass.  They're making all their games require online so they may as well have the DRM.  So once Microsoft takes down their Xbone servers all the games that require an online connection to play will no longer work and be unplayable even in single player.  Completely unacceptable and they're just convincing me more and more that I should never buy an Xbone.  Just when the system was starting to not look like the spawn of satan it used to.



Wait...you serious? that's bullshit


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

> Xbox One fighter Killer Instinct will release with one free character--Jago. The rest, Microsoft confirmed today, will be available for $5 each.
> 
> Players can also purchase discounted character packages. The Combo Breaker Pack ($20) features the first eight characters (six at launch, two later), while the Ultra Edition ($40) packs in the eight characters, as well as accessory packs, costumes, and a digital copy of the original Killer Instinct game.
> 
> ...



here~


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Is their big Gamescom exclusive really another Fable game ?
> 
> No one cares about Fable anymore. Even a new Crackdown would have been better than that.
> 
> The Fifa rumor was true though, damn that is going to cost a pretty penny.



The main issue with FIFA is any smart person who is going to buy a PS4 and wants to play fifa isn't going to jump over.  Basically a PS4 + FIFA is going to cost less than the XBOX bundle already.  Plus with the PS4 most people are going to have the PS+ So that already includes another couple of free games right off the bat.  The bundle is nothing to brag about from MS.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2013)

? said:


> Wait...you serious? that's bullshit



No what's bullshit is that's it's an online required game even when you are playing fucking single player.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

see everyone knows the word exclusive is meaningless if you aren't nintendo now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, Dead rising 3 is looking pretty awesome if anything. Seems they cut out time limit and expanded the worldbox since they're focusing on vehicles more now. The customization options look pretty out there.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And a shoryuken for good measure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

So apparently Microsoft just did a "live" "best of gamescom" which was basically just them showing off some stuff and then confirming a November launch, still no actual date.

Apparently it sounded a lot like their reveal where they had employees in the back clapping and cheering at everything.  I haven't watched it myself so I can only go with what I've heard others say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to say, the more I watch videos about Titanfall, the more I want that game.. It looks exciting..


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P674yHHKv5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say, the more I watch videos about Titanfall, the more I want that game.. It looks exciting..



The jetpacks and parkour look more interesting to me than the mechs do, but maybe that's just my preference for platforming talking.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xg3j4RLYTlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1fTt4K4Cae4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a6yMzOXMgWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2013)

Soo..... my gamestop got more stock allocated to it yesterday for a day only.

Pre ordered my One.


----------



## Stars (Aug 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Soo..... my gamestop got more stock allocated to it yesterday for a day only.
> 
> Pre ordered my One.




What games are you getting day one? First up for me is Ryse, Forza 5, Battlefield 4 and Watchdogs, then Dead Rising 3 sometime early next year. I’ll probably stick to the free version of Killer Instinct and only buy a couple of characters based on Youtube videos. There’s no way I’m going to want the whole roster.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2013)

Battlefield 4 is what I preordered and i'll probably gamefly Watchdogs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2013)

*Xbox One reportedly hit by production woes, could be hard to find at launch*



> The Xbox One might a little harder to find than expected when it launches later this year. China?s Economic Daily News reports that Microsoft is having yield issues with Xbox One components and that it may cut its initial planned shipments of the console from 7 million to 6.2 million. We already know that Microsoft has delayed launching the Xbox One in eight different countries so news of production issues isn?t too much of a shock. The Xbox One features an eight-core 1.6GHz processor, 8GB of RAM, an 800MHz graphics processor and a completely revamped Kinect sensor. The console will go on sale in November starting at $500.
> 
> [More from BGR: Galaxy Note III display and front panel leak in high-quality photos, revealing shockingly thin bezel]
> 
> This article was originally published on BGR.com



http://news.yahoo.com/xbox-one-reportedly-hit-production-woes-could-hard-164528077.html


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2013)

Note to self.

Get to Gamestop early.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 31, 2013)

lol Xbox fan boys.

[YOUTUBE]o-vjuQUKQhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2013)

Crytek should just stick to the fps genre.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> Crytek should just stick to the fps genre.



they dropped the ball on this one...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Related to Ryse and Microsoft in general. Anonymous board so take it with a grain of salt, but if this guy is legit....


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2013)

lol Crytek


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2013)

I almost want that guy to be speaking the truth.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Because you hope Microsoft's gaming division crumbles, or what's the benefit in this?


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Because you hope Microsoft's gaming division crumbles, or what's the benefit in this?



A small part of me does want Microsoft's gaming division to go bust but I can recognize the problems with such a scenario.  Sony needs a viable competition and Nintendo likely isn't to step up and be such a competitor anytime soon.  For better or worse Microsoft needs to remain in the gaming industry.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd actually love a market where there's only either Sony or Microsoft next to Nintendo in the console business because I don't care about Nintendo console games (handheld is a different matter) and I don't like the exclusives issue between Xbox and Playstation.
E.g. there are only about ten games on the PS3 that I'd want to play and that are exclusives, which means I'd have to buy a PS3 just for those games (I have 4 times that many on my 360) and they're hardly worth a lot of playtime (short games/series like Uncharted, Killzone, Infamous...). 

It's hard to ignore though that Microsoft is buttering a lot of money into their gaming endeavour despite it hardly making them a profit, and that money would otherwise be missing - which is not automatically a good thing even if their strategy is questionable.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> Crytek should just stick to the fps genre.


...................What the fuck.


Zaru said:


> Related to Ryse and Microsoft in general. Anonymous board so take it with a grain of salt, but if this guy is legit....



This guy have to be pretty good if he's making this shit up.Sounds legit


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope it's not real so the guy doesn't lose his job this November.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'd actually love a market where there's only either Sony or Microsoft next to Nintendo in the console business because I don't care about Nintendo console games (handheld is a different matter) and I don't like the exclusives issue between Xbox and Playstation.
> E.g. there are only about ten games on the PS3 that I'd want to play and that are exclusives, which means I'd have to buy a PS3 just for those games (I have 4 times that many on my 360) and they're hardly worth a lot of playtime (short games/series like Uncharted, Killzone, Infamous...).
> 
> It's hard to ignore though that Microsoft is buttering a lot of money into their gaming endeavour despite it hardly making them a profit, and that money would otherwise be missing - which is not automatically a good thing even if their strategy is questionable.



What Malarkey is this? Surely you've played with an SNES?!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What Malarkey is this? Surely you've played with an SNES?!



My first non-PC gaming systems were a DS in 2007 (at the age of 19) and a 360 in 2009. I played hardcore PC games before I was even 10 years old. I had no console childhood, let alone a Nintendo-influenced one. Without Nintendo nostalgia goggles, you care a lot less about Nintendo gams, believe me.

(I did emulate SNES games later, but none of the ones I cared about were particularly a Nintendo thing)


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2013)

This has been something that's bugged me for a while. Were consoles just really expensive in Europe back in the day, like way moreso than PC's? 

I think I'm starting to see a trend here where a lot of Europeans I know just didn't get consoles as a kid.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Huh? No, that has nothing to do with it. My family had three different PCs in the 90s, all of which cost between 2000-3000 euro (considering inflation that's worth way more). I then had a 1300€ PC in 2001, a 2500€ PC in 2005 and a 1300€ Laptop in 2006. Money was never the problem, consoles would have been peanuts compared to that.

My parents just didn't like the whole concept of gaming and I didn't like the concept of playing games in the living room for that reason so I only started when I was an adult 

Germany and Austria in particular are historically much more into PC gaming in general though, dunno about the rest of europe.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This has been something that's bugged me for a while. Were consoles just really expensive in Europe back in the day, like way moreso than PC's?
> 
> I think I'm starting to see a trend here where a lot of Europeans I know just didn't get consoles as a kid.



I'm not European and I mostly played PC games from 5-8 if anything I dabbled with Pokemon/Zelda on handhelds. So not quite as hands off as Zaru but yeah odd for a child who lived in America for nearly their entire life, 19/20 years of it in fact.

Didn't even get an actual home console till the age of 13 and that was PS2 near the end of it's life I believe.  

Now I've moved back to PC this gen I hope to dabble a little in the PS4 this coming gen. 

If I'm honest, I agree with Zaru Nintendo isn't that great these days, not as great as fans make it out to be anyways. No console really is anymore, Microsoft took away a lot of exclusives so PS3 was relatively boring in comparison to PS2 and Wii offered little new besides it's control scheme. 

I'm rather excited this gen though, looks like Sony will do better and I do prefer them when it comes to consoles so yeah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

I grew up with Sega man

Lol. I still played with a SNES and a GCN, though. 

The Wii had a lot of great titles. 

Frankly after the PS1 I never went back to a Sony console. 


But what you play on doesnt matter, Long as you're having fun with it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2013)

Poor Sega didn't manage to keep itself afloat. Nintendo has too much money to end up like that but largely non-gaming corporations like Microsoft and Sony can't take too many losses. 
Microsoft investors are already bitching about the gaming section.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Poor Sega made dumb decisions and lost all the money they had tied up in arcades and were acquired by a gambling company.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2013)

I grew up with Nintendo,Sega,Sony,Pc then microsoft entered the console market and that's when things started going down hill granted Xbox was decent console but the Xbox was always meh to me......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Poor Sega didn't manage to keep itself afloat. Nintendo has too much money to end up like that but largely non-gaming corporations like Microsoft and Sony can't take too many losses.
> Microsoft investors are already bitching about the gaming section.



I heard their new CEO was contemplating on axing the Xbox brand, i knew this today but i can't remember the exact details.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Poor Sega didn't manage to keep itself afloat. Nintendo has too much money to end up like that but largely non-gaming corporations like Microsoft and Sony can't take too many losses.
> Microsoft investors are already bitching about the gaming section.


Last time I heard about it, it was only that one investor with the "1% stake" in the company that was demanding a seat on the board and wanting to get rid of the games division and all that jazz. Has the number of people in favor of it increased now?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

1% Stake is someone with 2 million/hundred million in Microsoft.

So yeah I'd say they're pretty insistent on them axing their entertainment brand. Microsoft is either going to save or damn themselves.

Otherwise they'll keep damming the industry by ruining talent and trying to kill successful franchises


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Poor Sega didn't manage to keep itself afloat. Nintendo has too much money to end up like that but largely non-gaming corporations like Microsoft and Sony can't take too many losses.
> Microsoft investors are already bitching about the gaming section.



Sure about Sony?  Last i heard it was their gaming division that was doing better compared to most others.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'd actually love a market where there's only either Sony or Microsoft next to Nintendo in the console business because I don't care about Nintendo console games (handheld is a different matter) and I don't like the exclusives issue between Xbox and Playstation.
> E.g. there are only about ten games on the PS3 that I'd want to play and that are exclusives, which means I'd have to buy a PS3 just for those games (I have 4 times that many on my 360) and they're hardly worth a lot of playtime (short games/series like Uncharted, Killzone, Infamous...).
> 
> It's hard to ignore though that Microsoft is buttering a lot of money into their gaming endeavour despite it hardly making them a profit, and that money would otherwise be missing - which is not automatically a good thing even if their strategy is questionable.



Can't say that I'm too keen on either Sony or Microsoft dropping out.  Without a clear rival neither of those companies will be pushing their hardware or striving to make their services better than the other company's service.  Would Sony have pushed for 8 GBs of GDDR5 RAM if Microsoft left?  Unlikely.  The same goes for other components.  This also doesn't get into the policies such as Always on DRM and no used games policy.  If Sony wasn't around you can be sure that Microsoft would have went ahead with their lovely plans.

Of course I won't deny that there won't be some benefits to either Sony of Microsoft leaving the industry.  Without an arms race been hardware perhaps budgets won't be skyrocketing as much with each new console generation.  Also, your point about console exclusives is true.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Sure about Sony?  Last i heard it was their gaming division that was doing better compared to most others.



Yeah that true.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 2, 2013)

Meh I didn't have a problem with the PS2 gen. Microsoft was there but at the same time it wasn't there. I don't think I'd care much if Microsoft dropped out, they're always screwing customers over anyways with Windows and with games now too. 

Without them sure innovation can be taken slower but Nintendo will be back a bit more with it's quirky games and Sony will have room to experiment again like they did with the PS2 game library, developers won't have to worry about console wars dictating the genres they can safely turn a profit from as much.

Personally as far as game variety goes I think it's best if they did go away.  

If Sony went away well... I'd be fine with it IF Microsoft weren't such assholes but they are too big and too powerful now they'd only abuse their power if they were left as the sole next gen console. 

Sony can be bad too especially with pricing in all their products really however they really try to fit as many features as they can and try to innovate in hardware. The way they do things is more suitable for us gamers.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> 1% Stake is someone with 2 million/hundred million in Microsoft.
> 
> So yeah I'd say they're pretty insistent on them axing their entertainment brand. Microsoft is either going to save or damn themselves.
> 
> Otherwise they'll keep damming the industry by ruining talent and trying to kill successful franchises


The investor actually has $1 billion in MS lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2013)

So have microsoft done fucked up again?  Firstly they release in the US after the PS4 (basically slap in the middle of the US and Euro releases) and now they have list of things behind the Gold membership lock.



> Online Multiplayer
> Party Chat
> Video Chat
> Matchmaking
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2013)

So real surprise there.  Microsoft was going to shove most things behind their Gold service.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2013)

Glad it's being released when it is. I didn't want to have to scramble to pay off my preorder. 

Nemesis, all that stuff is already behind the gold paywall. Literally nothing is changing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 4, 2013)

A bunch of TV shit, oh woe is me. How will I ever order Pizza Hut now?

The only shit that's actually worth a damn is the multiplayer related stuff.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 4, 2013)

I never knew about any of that stuff as I'm sure many new potential Xbox One owners probably wont either. M$ is just being greedy beyond belief. You have to have Gold to use the fucking internet (IE)? Lolwut. I don't use Facebook or Twitter but I know lots of people do these days, same with YouTube, and they're gonna force you to get gold in order to use them!? Then I read on engadget that external storage support wont be ready at launch and I'm questioning my future purchase....


----------



## Gino (Sep 4, 2013)

I posted a video on that 2 pages back asswipes.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 4, 2013)

november 22nd i will have my kinect 2.0 watching me play my ps4.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 4, 2013)

Nov. 22nd eh? Bad move.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2013)

watch these petty complaints about release date be forgotten this time next year


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2013)

*Microsoft Is So Sorry About How It's Treated Xbox One Fans So Far *



> LOS ANGELES (AP) ? When it comes to hyping next-generation hardware, the video game industry doesn't typically opt for simplicity. However, during a presentation at the GameStop Expo in Las Vegas to promote the upcoming Xbox One console last week, a no-frills, old-school approach is exactly what Microsoft employed when confronted with a convention room full of passionate gamers.
> 
> There were no flashy videos, sensational demonstrations or celebrity appearances. Instead, Xbox Live programming director Larry "Major Nelson" Hryb candidly took questions on stage from the crowd for 30 uninterrupted minutes, a refreshing reprieve considering the backlash Microsoft has continued to endure since unveiling the Xbox One in May.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IaT-HLgBPsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2013)

Just finished that video 30 secs ago.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WD5Bzz6ATR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]IaT-HLgBPsA[/YOUTUBE]



Whoa... he got scary in that video. Idk sometimes I think he's trying too hard ;P


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

He's been like that for years.........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2013)

xbox one fans getting desperate.

[YOUTUBE]bmlNMvT3udY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> xbox one fans getting desperate.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bmlNMvT3udY[/YOUTUBE]



Man his eyes are SO BIG and he gets so close to the camera.. Makes me like hug the corner of my room. 

He's got an insane laugh too o-o  

@Gino I wouldn't know I didn't even know of this guys existence till now. Seriously the guy is... scary lol.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Idk sometimes I think he's trying too hard ;P



Welcome to 98% of internet personalities.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Welcome to 98% of internet personalities.



So very true. I admit though I get a laugh out of the Nostalgia critic and a few others along that category. Probably cause they don't try to convey their obvious over-acting as serious behavior though.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> So very true. I admit though I get a laugh out of the Nostalgia critic and a few others along that category. Probably cause they don't try to convey their obvious over-acting as serious behavior though.



Yeah. It's a fine line to walk though without coming off as obnoxious. Most people lack the wit to make it work though. Probably the reason that the only two internet personalities I care to watch are Spoony and The Cinema Snob.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2013)

So...I am getting PS4 first cause cheaper but right now...XBOX One has a much better launch IMO. Damn...


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah. It's a fine line to walk though without coming off as obnoxious. Most people lack the wit to make it work though. Probably the reason that the only two internet personalities I care to watch are Spoony and The Cinema Snob.



Oh hell yeah, those two rock. I wish Spoony would do a little less of the blogging and a little more reviewing these days though. 

I love rewatching his Ultima reviews too.  

@crazymtf 

Meh I'll be honest the only game I'm worried about at launch is AC4. PS4 will already have it with some graphical advancements and what not. 

All the games I'm looking forward to on console are multi platform now so I'm just going to go the cheaper route which incidentally has more potential graphically.  

If it wasn't for KH3/FFXV/AC4 I wouldn't bother getting a console at all this gen. I was sorely disappointed with XBOX360/PS3.  

I guess I'd also try watchdogs. 

I suppose Deep Down for ps4 has me pretty excited as well.  

Of course it's all strictly a matter of opinion. I never cared for any of the XBOX exclusives at any point during it's various incarnations and then on top of that Ubisoft has already managed to take advantage of the PS4's more capable GPU. Factor the price into it and I can't justify a XBOX1 purchase at launch, perhaps later.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iDNmNlRTTlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2013)

I missed that thanks bro.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy shit that's a long ass video... 

All of Eggheads arguments


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish we had the choice to keep the DRM.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOlaoVvojJs[/youtube]


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

The DRM came with really cool shit. And being I always have internet it never bothered me.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

You're subscribed to furious francis as well eh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The DRM came with really cool shit. And being I always have internet it never bothered me.



Just use Steam if you want an ass fucking, now comes with famiry sharingf


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Just use Steam if you want an ass fucking, now comes with famiry sharingf



Yeah I love when I feel like playing a game but my internet is out and then Steam decides to bug out and can't find the perfectly placed files required for it to allow me to go into offline mode. 

Love it. <.<


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2013)

> PlayStation 4 is currently around 50 per cent faster than its rival Xbox One. Multiple high-level game development sources have described the difference in performance between the consoles as “significant” and “obvious.”
> 
> Our contacts have told us that memory reads on PS4 are 40-50 per cent quicker than Xbox One, and its ALU (Arithmetic Logic Unit) is around 50 per cent faster. One basic example we were given suggested that without optimisation for either console, a platform-agnostic development build can run at around 30FPS in 1920?1080 on PS4, but it’ll run at “20-something” FPS in 1600?900 on Xbox One. “Xbox One is weaker and it’s a pain to use its ESRAM,” concluded one developer.
> 
> Microsoft is aware of the problem and, having recently upped the clock speed of Xbox One, is working hard to close the gap on PS4, though one developer we spoke to downplayed the move. “The clock speed update is not significant, it does not change things that much,” he said. “Of course, something is better than nothing.”




Is this larger difference that it was between PS3 and X360?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The DRM came with really cool shit. And being I always have internet it never bothered me.





gamers like you that are screwing the industry , the DMR thing Microsoft tried to  pull is one of the biggest bull shit i ever seen in the gaming industry.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> gamers like you that are screwing the industry , the DMR thing Microsoft tried to  pull is one of the biggest bull shit i ever seen in the gaming industry.



The DRM made it like Steam, or Origin a bit. Also there was the whole friends & family sharing stuff which was really cool. Like it or not DRM will be a thing. Not this gen maybe, but eventually somewhere down the line.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

Drm will only be a thing only if we allow it to be a thing just look at all these trends now it (the newest one is online only even in single player games) was because of spineless submissive gamers.I hate steam and even I'll tell you it was going to be nothing like steam.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I looked at with regards to a game being linked go your identity. You could potentially install the game to your Xbox, give your friend the disk, they pay a fee to install it on their profile too. Which some of us figured would be less than the $60 to buy the game from a store, or digitally.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

The DRM enabled Xbox One had a lot of potential, which is why some of us gamers want it back.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

The game install fee was still 60$.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Was it? I never saw confirmation of the price from Microsoft.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

> Microsoft corporate vice president Phil Harrison has suggested that customers who activate a pre-owned retail disc for the Xbox One will need to pay the same price as the original buyer to access the content.
> 
> When asked by Kotaku whether the secondhand owner will be "paying the same price we [the original buyer] paid, or less" Harrison responded "let's assume it's a new game, so the answer is yes, it will be the same price."



....................


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I saw a different thing elsewhere, but even that aside we still had stuff like Live gold sharing, and stuff.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

You mean the same thing you can do on PS3 right now just sayin what's so special about last(current) gen features?......


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I have PS3, and you don't share. Playstation Plus, the premium service only works on one account.

PS3's free to play online is why PSN was so shitty, and why Sony never bothered to do anything to the XMB.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I have PS3, and you don't share. Playstation Plus, the premium service only works on one account.
> 
> PS3's free to play online is why PSN was so shitty, and why Sony never bothered to do anything to the XMB.



You do share just with a to a limited amount of consoles never bothered with ps+ 



* Power struggle: the real differences between PS4 and Xbox One performance*​


> PlayStation 4 is currently around 50 per cent faster than its rival Xbox One. Multiple high-level game development sources have described the difference in performance between the consoles as “significant” and “obvious.”
> 
> Our contacts have told us that memory reads on PS4 are 40-50 per cent quicker than Xbox One, and its ALU (Arithmetic Logic Unit) is around 50 per cent faster. O*ne basic example we were given suggested that without optimisation for either console, a platform-agnostic development build can run at around 30FPS in 1920?1080 on PS4, but it’ll run at “20-something” FPS in 1600?900 on Xbox One. “Xbox One is weaker and it’s a pain to use its ESRAM,” concluded one developer.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The DRM made it like Steam, or Origin a bit. Also there was the whole friends & family sharing stuff which was really cool. Like it or not DRM will be a thing. Not this gen maybe, but eventually somewhere down the line.



your saying like that a good thing whit DMR your game would become useless wend you are offline,get banned and wend they shut the servers down in a few years after the generation is over.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Shut down servers? I wouldn't see that happening until like 15 years from now. But once a day check ins never bothered me.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 13, 2013)

> One basic example we were given suggested that without optimisation for either console, a platform-agnostic development build can run at around 30FPS in 1920?1080 on PS4, but it’ll run at “20-something” FPS in 1600?900 on Xbox One. “Xbox One is weaker and it’s a pain to use its ESRAM,” concluded one developer.


Wow that's insane.

Microsoft should just pushback there release date and update it the gap in hardware is that fucking extreme it's downright embarrassing that there going to release there console that inferior to the ps4 by that large a margin.

It's going to be a shame that the Xbone is going to be holding back next-gen gaming because of forced as the xbone can't hold a candle to the ps4 performance wise.

The PS4 has so many sales point advantages it's not even funny, there console is superior, it's a hundred dollars cheaper, and there premium service is better in almost every aspect excluding dedicated servers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The DRM enabled Xbox One had a lot of potential, which is why some of us gamers want it back.



DRM enabled Xbox is getting beaten by Steam as of right now.

And you see people unhappy with Steam here.

Dont be high


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

People are unhappy, obviously mean it's bad.

I'm starting to get the hang of this section.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> People are unhappy, obviously mean it's bad.
> 
> I'm starting to get the hang of this section.



Nah you're just a really misinformed consumer. 

This is a societal and tech issue and you're following the Don Mattrick Dogma. Recant your errant ways and shove it to the Gnu.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> The DRM enabled Xbox One had a lot of potential, which is why some of us gamers want it back.



What potential did it have that non-DRM enabled Xbox One lacks?


----------



## deathgod (Sep 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> What potential did it have that non-DRM enabled Xbox One lacks?



I think he's referring to being able to install the games to the Xbox One and not needing the disc after that, as well as being able to download and play your games at a friends house using your profile. 

Those are all cool benefits, but the negatives IMO vastly outweighed the positives.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2013)

Except Microsoft can implement those features again without the DRM bullshit, which they said they probably will.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Microsoft can implement those features again without the DRM bullshit, which they said they probably will.



LOL, you really think they'd allow you to copy games to your HDD and play them without the disk without some form of DRM? Not happening.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> DRM enabled Xbox is getting beaten by Steam as of right now.
> 
> And you see people unhappy with Steam here.
> 
> Dont be high



Only good thing about steam is steam sales everything else I can live without.It's just that simple.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Valve does have the propensity to blow smoke up peoples asses.

Guess thats why they call it steam.

And why I dont use it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

*Microsoft acquires "Xbone" domain*


> Xbox One developer buys domain name after Major Nelson says it "disrespects" employees who are working on the platform.
> 
> Microsoft has acquired the domain name for Xbone.com during the same week that director of Xbox Live programming Larry "Major Nelson" Hryb said the nickname "disrespects" developers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 16, 2013)

The Xbone, oh I'm sorry that's disrespectful.

The Xbox One's first major advertisement...is an NFL app

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmD0vPOd5Rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> The Xbone, oh I'm sorry that's disrespectful.
> 
> The Xbox One's first major advertisement...is an NFL app
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmD0vPOd5Rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (Sep 16, 2013)

It was shown during the first NFL game of the season.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

Will people really give a shit about this?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2013)

> Microsoft's Xbox One chief platform architect Marc Whitten said that the Xbox One will have a day one update which will take about 15 - 20 minutes to download, it will update the firmware to change the always-online policies; the size of the download is still unknown.


Wtf is this bullshit. Couldn't they just take the always online policy out of the system, before releasing it?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2013)

They are patching it. 

It will still lay there...sleeping... waiting for the call of its Masters....


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the patch that will restore always-online drm a few years down the road.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2013)

I got a pre-order on ps4 and almost paid off...but looking at games XBOX One has a much better launch...I can't decide what to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I got a pre-order on ps4 and almost paid off...but looking at games XBOX One has a much better launch...I can't decide what to do.



Hold off on buying until the bugs are worked out.
Use saved money to buy upcoming Bayonetta 2


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2013)

It's pretty obvious that the ONE has a more attractive launch lineup, but the question is, are you really BURNING to play those immediately?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2013)

So see nothing worth burning for all things considered.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2013)

Ps4 has the better line up.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2013)

Does PS4 really? Because Infamous is the only one I can say I'm dying to play that I can't get on XBOX One.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Wtf is this bullshit. Couldn't they just take the always online policy out of the system, before releasing it?



people that dont have internet connection,slow connection and parents gif toward their children will return the Xbox One to the stores.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]olXWEuJ2Wfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh dear microsoft can you make any more mistakes?


----------



## Gino (Oct 12, 2013)

No reason to buy this fucking piece of trash.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2013)

Got my One preorder payed off. 

This will be my first console launch... it's gonna be horrible .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Got my One preorder payed off.
> 
> This will be my first console launch... it's gonna be horrible .



I can imagine the possible train wreck. It's not pretty


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2013)

Platinum said:


> This will be my first console launch... it's gonna be horrible .



Just like every other console release of recent times. Shit will be as dry as the Sahara desert.



Gino said:


> Ps4 has the better line up.



**My shitty line up is better than your shitty line up!**

Gonna love the console wars booming with justifications for mediocrity all around when the consoles start popping out.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2013)

Exactly why I don't really care about "Launch titles." You know I'd rather have 1-2 launch titles and good constant releases over the year.  Not "Look we have ten great launch titles and then..."


----------



## Gino (Oct 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> J
> 
> 
> **My shitty line up is better than your shitty line up!**
> ...



Nothing like talking out of your ass If you bothered to read you would now I'm not getting either of these consoles anytime soon.So do me a favor and shut the fuck up.......


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2013)

Let's just hope it won't be as bad as the WiiU launch.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 13, 2013)

The Wii U launch was bad?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2013)

The first half year of the WiiU was so dry that it pretty much killed the console commercially.
Anyone but Nintendo would be crying in the corner over the outcome.


----------



## Gino (Oct 13, 2013)

Nintendo needs to get it's shit together too.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 13, 2013)

Gino said:


> Nintendo needs to get it's shit together too.



They'll get to you as soon as they're done counting over 3DS sales 

Also, Jim Sterling says it best in regards to over-saturated launch lineups 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwwOyE9WAd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2013)

*
“Insider” claims more Xbox One games to run at 900p, Microsoft dev responds*



> “Insider” claims more Xbox One games to run at 900p, Microsoft dev responds
> 
> Authored by Patrick Day-Childs
> 
> ...



Pokemon Showdown


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]olXWEuJ2Wfg[/YOUTUBE]



*This is why they fail. But this is just the beginning. Once the people stop caring it will get alot worse. 

I hate these times. *


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 15, 2013)

only blind fanboys would buy the Xbox One by now.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Wtf is this bullshit. Couldn't they just take the always online policy out of the system, before releasing it?


They could but I think they're covering their asses for a future update. As things stand people are purchasing a device that requires a constant internet connection, the update will change what is required but it will not change what people purchased, so if Microsoft decides to implement an always online feature in the future people can't exactly argue that they purchased a device that did not require the internet.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> They could but I think they're covering their asses for a future update. As things stand people are purchasing a device that requires a constant internet connection, the update will change what is required but it will not change what people purchased, so if Microsoft decides to implement an always online feature in the future people can't exactly argue that they purchased a device that did not require the internet.



*Yeah those sneaky corporate suits. They always know how to put one over the consumer. Right about now is being as quite as possible before they try to revert everything to what they believe is right in the near future. 

I really hope they will get more heavy backlash before this is over. Xbox 180 could really fail in this generation. *


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2013)

Our gaming future is in the hands of the dudebro and mindless consumer things are not looking good.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Consumers have the power of the internet these days. Just one clicked on youtube and other social media can smarten them up a bit..can they do that?

Remains to be seen. 

Kids won't care though but they never do. *


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 16, 2013)

That's why I'm waiting five years before I get an Xbox one, just to see if they pull the switch a roo back to always online and having to sign in everyday.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 16, 2013)

Why M$ why? For every good thing (all Xbox 1 multiplayer games would have dedicated servers) you manage to find a way to fuck it up .


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2013)

This could be the best console of all time. Alahuakbar


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2013)

lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2013)

Latest 180?, we're pretty much full circle with the console.

Now they only need provide a version where it doesn't bundle the kinect and costs less.


----------



## 115 (Oct 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Latest 180?, we're pretty much full circle with the console.
> 
> Now they only need provide a version where it doesn't bundle the kinect and costs less.



I love how at the start Kinect was an integrated part of the system and it was impossible to change that, yet now you don't even need to have the fucking thing. 

Also yeah, Kinectless bundle please, maybe then I'll consider getting the console, they really have no reason not to release a bundle without Kinect besides "but but but...we spent money on it".


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2013)

The less people have a Kinect, the less games/programs will be built to use it well

For those who don't want Kinect, that doesn't matter, but for those who do, it sucks
(I'm not sure where I belong to, my experience with Kinect is limited to Just Dance and Adventures)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't mind the kinect like most of you seem to do. I'll use it now and then and I won't worry that the NSA is going to watch me sleep at night. 

My sister wants to play that fantasia game anyways, and I may try out the free work out shit to see if its any good.


----------



## Gino (Oct 21, 2013)

^^

We get it nothing the one does fazes you good for you.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I don't mind the kinect like most of you seem to do. I'll use it now and then and I won't worry that the NSA is going to watch me sleep at night.


It's not the kinect it's the fact that there forcing us too pay an extra hundred dollars for something that isn't required and that most us who want a kinect less version will never use it.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's not the kinect it's the fact that there forcing us too pay an extra hundred dollars for something that isn't required and that most us who want a kinect less version will never use it.



Yeah, that's the main problem.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 21, 2013)

Still buying Xbone for Dead Rising 3. The only zombie series from capcom that I still care about.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 21, 2013)

Haha, I don't think I've ever seen an ad campaign with the sole purpose of un-fucking the image of a product.

"The Xbox one doesn't require something unnecessary to be plugged into it!"... Oh... alright? Can you tell me why I should actually buy one now?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> ^^
> 
> We get it nothing the one does fazes you good for you.



So sorry I have positive feelings for the xbox one in the xbox one thread . It's almost like I come in here to talk about something i'm excited for or something.

I don't come in here to bitch about the negatives. I could complain about the fact that the headphone adapter doesn't ship for months so i'm stuck using that crappy in the box one instead of my turtle beach set, or the lack of indie games off the bat. But you guys accomplish that well enough .



Thdyingbreed said:


> It's not the kinect it's the fact that there forcing us too pay an extra hundred dollars for something that isn't required and that most us who want a kinect less version will never use it.



Yeah it annoyed me too at first but I realized I could use it a bit so I don't care anymore. The extra hundred was definitely a pain in scrounging up cash for my preorder though lol. I'm willing to give it a shot. Even if I don't use it my sisters are interested in it enough that it will be worth it.


----------



## Gino (Oct 21, 2013)

Like I said good for you now go get fucked.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2013)

I have no idea why the hell you are so hostile but whatever. 

If it makes you happy go for it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 21, 2013)

Remember, it's been "hip" to shit on xbox one since the debut.

Let the fanboys bitch about it. It's the Wii U all over again.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 21, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Remember, it's been "hip" to shit on xbox one since the debut.
> 
> Let the fanboys bitch about it. It's the Wii U all over again.



Well it's not like there's been no reason to shit on either console... The Wii U's library is incredibly lacking to this day and well... there were a hundred reasons to shit on the Xbox One when it was announced. To be fair that number has dropped to about 50!


----------



## Gino (Oct 21, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Remember, it's been "hip" to shit on xbox one since the debut.
> 
> Let the fanboys bitch about it. It's the Wii U all over again.



What am I a fanboy of fuckboy explain.Don't worry I'll wait.......


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> What am I a fanboy of fuckboy explain.Don't worry I'll wait.......


English friend, do you speak it?





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well it's not like there's been no reason to shit on either console... The Wii U's library is incredibly lacking to this day and well... there were a hundred reasons to shit on the Xbox One when it was announced. To be fair that number has dropped to about 50!


I've never seen people hating on a video game console that's not even out yet. Plus, MS did fix what they were going to do by scraping that whole "u shall not play used games" debacle. It's the games that I care about, not the console itself.

Plus we can't have a genuine discussion about Xbox one in xbox one thread with bunch of retarded fanboy fucktards constantly posting stupid gifs and how xbox one is a fail compared to ps4.


----------



## Gino (Oct 21, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> English friend, do you speak it?




You understood my question just fine answer the goddamn question.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2013)

my order from amazon for the ps4 got canceled because of some glitch they said. so i think i am getting the xbox one then. there are still ones available. i planed on waiting a bit to get this one eventually when the new halo came out and because of my fear that it may have the same problems as the 360 with the red rings. but it seems i will  get this one first have to wait for the ps4 till more are available.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2013)

*RUMOUR: Xbox One version of Call of Duty: Ghosts is 720p, PS4 version is 1080p?*



Not that i'm a resolution whore or anything, but jesus.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh boy, that's gonna fuel the console wars again.

Since I doubt Ghosts is maxing out either Console, they must have severe issues with getting the game to run well in general. The absurd recommended specs for the PC version are a good indicator for that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Any game should max out a console^ most games need to use the console 100%

You're doing something really wrong if you arent. Unfortunately that happened with the WiiU. Clearly shows that people didnt understand the console.

What makes games better over time and with experience is you get more outta that 100% First you fill up a glass with rocks, then you fill it with sand inbetween then later on its filled with water. The glass being the console


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2013)

This is probably going to end up being a general trend with games appear on both consoles.  The PS4 version should almost always be superior in some way or another.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretty much the majority of Xbox One games are sub-1080p, it's a fact.
900p is an interesting new trend.



St NightRazr said:


> Any game should max out a console^ most games need to use the console 100%
> 
> You're doing something really wrong if you arent. Unfortunately that happened with the WiiU. Clearly shows that people didnt understand the console.
> 
> What makes games better over time and with experience is you get more outta that 100% First you fill up a glass with rocks, then you fill it with sand inbetween then later on its filled with water. The glass being the console


Well obviously that's what I mean, their developers don't know how to fully utilize the console yet. That's normal for any console launch, but in this case it seems especially problematic since CoD doesn't have the graphics to justify such limitations at this point. 
Unless 30% of the rendering power are reserved for the Call of Doge™ Dog simulation or something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

The game might look like shit stretched to 1080P however^


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> This is probably going to end up being a general trend with games appear on both consoles.  The PS4 version should almost always be superior in some way or another.


It's a more powerful machine, that's for sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2013)

I still don't see how there would be a resolution difference on the XB1 version of a cross gen game like CoD sporting a spruced up engine.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought they said the servers they would have for the games would bump up the resolution and everything for games on the X1?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2013)

Remember when the offline "alternative" was the 360?

Microsoft wants none of that shit, we are in living in the future, today.



There's some unknown sense of hilarity in how they're reversing all of the stupid shit they've said in the reveal. HEY, DID YOU KNOW THAT THE XBONE CAN DO WHAT CONSOLES DID 20 YEARS AGO?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2013)

i dunno about that. i know on 360 the game was 880x720, but treyarch used some god like AA solution which really kept the picture quality even upscaled to 1080p.

But for this game..........JEEESUS. Infinity ward must be in a state of incompetence like non ever seen, or the ESRAM is hurting them as well. I think people really underestimate how hard the ESRAM is going to be to deal with. You need to optimize to 100% efficiency even to get close to the bandwidth of PS4. And that takes significant investment on a project as opposed to just porting your code


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I still don't see how there would be a resolution difference on the XB1 version of a cross gen game like CoD sporting a spruced up engine.



The game engine is a horrendously unoptimized piece of shit?  Seems reasonable enough to assume given that the engine is a heavily modified version of Source.  If the development was rushed for the engine I can see it being poorly optimized.  Just look at the system requirements for the PC version.  Combine that with any hardware weakness in the Xbox One, I'm hearing some that there are some issues with the 32MB eSRAM or at least it being difficult to use, then you have a somewhat solid reason for the resolution being less than that of the PS4 version.



Agent of Chaos said:


> I thought they said the servers they would have for the games would bump up the resolution and everything for games on the X1?



The Cloud nonsense?  



Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember when the offline "alternative" was the 360?



The backlash against that was glorious.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> I thought they said the servers they would have for the games would bump up the resolution and everything for games on the X1?



The average latency for a package to reach a cloud server and get back is probably in the 100ms range. That's several times what it takes to calculate a frame to draw on the display.

This means that the Cloud can only help with things that are not directly related to rendering but require expensive calculations with little input data.

A good example of this would be AI, since you can send a server positions and states of the player + AI with very little bandwith cost and have them compute higher level AI decisions in a short time to send back to the player before he'd even notice. Theoretically, they can make AI far above anything ever known on a home console or normal PC (in an offline-capable game) with this.
Realistically, it would mean you don't have such an AI if you have shitty internet or are offline for some reason, thus hardly anyone will even dare to implement it except in games that require you to be online all the time in the first place, which are mostly multiplayer games and those have shitty AI by design.

I'm having a hard time thinking of other applications for the Cloud that help with the functional quality of the game, but either way it has to follow the rule "little data, expensive calculations, few ticks per second at most"
And then some dick will slow down his internet to gimp the AI in some game and it all becomes silly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2013)

CBOAT on Gaf also confirmed that Titan Fall is 720p too and this game is coming out in March 2014


----------



## Kishido (Oct 23, 2013)

Muahahahahaha Microsoft


----------



## Saess (Oct 23, 2013)

Already pre-ordered the Xbox One, hopefully I'll get it on the day of release


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 23, 2013)

Saess said:


> Already pre-ordered the Xbox One, hopefully I'll get it on the day of release


I missed the pre order. I will have to find the left over from a retailer, but the chances are unlikely.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Muahahahahaha Microsoft



I love this gif.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> CBOAT on Gaf also confirmed that Titan Fall is 720p too and this game is coming out in March 2014



Are they still running with the PS4 not being strong enough to support the game after all the revelations lately? :ho


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Are they still running with the PS4 not being strong enough to support the game after all the revelations lately? :ho



I thought that their reasoning was that the game couldn't be made without the cloud support behind the Xbox One?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Jeremy Conrad (former IGN): BF4 and CoD: Ghosts are 720p on Xbone*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

*Other unkown issues within XB1?*



> If CBOAT ever spills publicly what s/he shared via PM *regarding a myriad of other technical issues going on right now*...
> 
> I'm going right back in that shelter and welding it shut.







> > *There is chatter that many hardware decisions were interfered with by execs*. File this under rumor and not fact... but the way this thing is unfolding it doesn't seem far fetched.
> 
> 
> Fact.





Oh shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2013)

CBOAT is great with news about X1. I think the console should be delayed but it won't.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

> Seems the XBox One will have even more problems at launch than thought. *Day One patch delayed? OS not working?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The average latency for a package to reach a cloud server and get back is probably in the 100ms range. That's several times what it takes to calculate a frame to draw on the display.
> 
> This means that the Cloud can only help with things that are not directly related to rendering but require expensive calculations with little input data.
> 
> ...


*unplugs internet*
Game pauses
*please plug your internet back in* pops up like when you unplug a controller


----------



## Epudaton (Oct 26, 2013)

on the list of worst consoles before it even came out

lolosoft


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Epudaton (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Other unkown issues within XB1?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Microsoft just can't catch a break.


----------



## Gino (Oct 26, 2013)

I won't say anything negative otherwise I'm an fanboy.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 27, 2013)

This is approaching Greek Tragedy levels


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2013)

72 pages damn.......son


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Other unkown issues within XB1?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0wV1Ll7ymbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

^ Oculus Sniff


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2013)

*Apparently Microsoft has a "damaging" X1 secret that they're threatening journalists not to report.*



> Basically, tons of reviewers/journalists are on Facebook/Twitter making hints at something very damaging. Microsoft isn't allowing any reviewers to make PS4 vs. Xbox One comparisons, nor are they handing out Xbone versions of games for reviews. Xbox One reviews are embargo'd until Noon on launch day.
> 
> From what I've read on Twitter, NeoGAF and other sources, basically, the console's ESRAM is this generation's Cell CPU. It makes games harder to develop for, which is resulting in a lot of multiplatform games being in lower resolutions, slower frame rates, and lower textures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

We don't know if its microsoft or sony yet in reference to some of those tweets. Which are talking about different things.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2013)

What Inu said.  

That said, there likely is a somewhat serious problem with the Xbox One...cboat has already implied that there are several technical difficulties with the system besides the ones that insiders have already confirmed and has told people to wait for launch.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 27, 2013)

I wonder if any of the problems will be Red Ring level of terrible, because if they are any at that level. Xbox One can kiss its ass goodbye. Especially with all the bad press it has been getting even before launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

i dunno. Manufacturing issues due to rushing the console out the door are possible, but i find it hard to believe MS would fuck up twice in a row in regards to console build quality of launch systems. Then again, they have been fucking up habitually recently


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

You know, any such issues could be ironed out within a year or two if they put their back into it (and Microsoft has a billion dollar back), so that by the time the consoles reaches a respectable library, it will function perfectly with newer hardware revisions. By that time developers will also have figured out how to properly code with the ESRAM in mind (assuming the theoretical explanation was true)



Agent of Chaos said:


> I wonder if any of the problems will be Red Ring level of terrible, because if they are any at that level. Xbox One can kiss its ass goodbye. Especially with all the bad press it has been getting even before launch.


The 360 survived Red Rings en masse, and the PS3 survived "no gaemz" at the beginning plus a general opinion that multiplats looked worse on it more often than not.

Things can be turned around with the will to improve and some good games, so I'm not dooming any console by its launch performance.

Except the WiiU. Lel.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

This could shed light on this issue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

Not as simple as that Zaru. The ESRAM will ALWAYS be much harder to code for than PC or PS4, hence the potential of lower performance than usual. And this is before we get the fact that the GPU is significantly less powerful and is simply unable to render at the same level as PS4 to begin with.

Coming from a generation of superior multiplats in almost every situation, its going to be an issue when not only are the first party games better on PS4, but the third party ones are as well.

And that's before taking into account that every single Sony WW studio is working on a PS4 at this point. Microsoft had to quickly port 360 games over to XB1 in order to even have barely enough for launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

Zidane said:


> This could shed light on this issue.



It might have to do with the HDMI encryption thing Sony had where they lock out video capture signals. yosp said it would be fixed post launch but not before, when these journos are expecting to get their reviews out.

Which is weird considering that Microsoft is the one not allowing reviews until launch date.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

Not only that, but apparently Sony delay reviewers access to the PS4, and now they get it 2 days before it becomes available to everyone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 28, 2013)

> Things can be turned around with the will to improve and some good games, so I'm not dooming any console by its launch performance.



lol XB1 is probably going to under perform *HARD* anywhere that isn't NA (maybe UK as well) compared to the PS4 once the holiday shift is over. Don't get me started on Japan since Xbox brand products are DoA upon their release there.

Scumbag MS.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2013)

That neogaf thread is golden man.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You know, any such issues could be ironed out within a year or two if they put their back into it (and Microsoft has a billion dollar back), so that by the time the consoles reaches a respectable library, it will function perfectly with newer hardware revisions. By that time developers will also have figured out how to properly code with the ESRAM in mind (assuming the theoretical explanation was true)
> 
> 
> The 360 survived Red Rings en masse, and the PS3 survived "no gaemz" at the beginning plus a general opinion that multiplats looked worse on it more often than not.
> ...



Except neither the 360 or the PS3 started off with such horrible press/backlash. The Xbox 1 already has a steep mountain to climb, something as bad as the Red Ring in my opinion might just be the the cut on their lifeline. 

I mean look at the WiiU, people said that with the new games and Microsoft shooting itself on the foot, it would start picking up speed. Let me tell you that it really hasn't.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 28, 2013)

cant wait for the Xbox One getting pwn by the PS4
.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys should probably read this.....


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems like Microsoft can't make a working OS for anything this year. They should have waited until they come out with Windows 9  they only make good shit every other year.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Seems like Microsoft can't make a working OS for anything this year. They should have waited until they come out with Windows 9  they only make good shit every other year.



Well if I recall, their machine runs an OS that is 3 OSs combined: Windows, Xbox, and the poor middle man between the 2. Doesn't help it's most likely Windows 8.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the reason why I would never buy a console on launch they always come with problems rather wait tell shit is fixed and get a cheaper price.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2013)

Rumors yet people discuss it as fact smh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2013)

So BF4 face off so far is PS4 having a 50% higher resolution advantage, with AO, much less framerate drops and on top of that global illumination


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

Video for Graphic Comparison of BF4 between Xbox One and PS4 

This guy's comment summarises it pretty well:



> (Responding to someone saying that Xbox's graphics were more vivid) And by "vivid" you mean high contrast, right? Hight contrast does not equal crisp or vivid. It tends to deteriorate the overall image quality a bit.
> Notice how all detail is lost in the shadows on the XBO version. While the PS4 version preserves more detail in shaded areas in a similar fashion to the PC version. Same with bright areas that are just way too bright on Xbox.
> 
> !!!...
> ...


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 29, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Video for Graphic Comparison of BF4 between Xbox One and PS4
> 
> This guy's comment summarises it pretty well:



The majority of those gamers don't understand a single thing about shaders or graphics. They just saw the pretty super orange sun and lighting and ate it up.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

You can usually set the contrast on your monitor higher if that's what you like

But you can't set it lower if the information is already lost through the game's code...


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You can usually set the contrast on your monitor higher if that's what you like
> 
> But you can't set it lower if the information is already lost through the game's code...



From what I can see, you could get those settings from playing around with your tv settings no problem. 

I'm not even sure if it's due to the actual game shader lighting color or if it's just tv setting in that picture.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 1, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> The majority of those gamers don't understand a single thing about shaders or graphics. They just saw the pretty super orange sun and lighting and ate it up.



Can't be, for some reason the guys arm actually has a different design on the Xbox 1 version. Also look at the building theirs also differences. The plasticy look of the game can be attributed to maybe different t.v. settings (which I doubt since they should be using the same ones/the ones recommended if making a comparison) but the other minute details seems to be from the developer, who knows why though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2013)

^ The minute details(such as the guy's arm) is a common side effect of changing graphical settings on PC. Like the "low, medium, high and ultra" settings would all have different designs on that guy's arm based on the level of detail can be scaled by the GPU.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 1, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Can't be, for some reason the guys arm actually has a different design on the Xbox 1 version. Also look at the building theirs also differences. The plasticy look of the game can be attributed to maybe different t.v. settings (which I doubt since they should be using the same ones/the ones recommended if making a comparison) but the other minute details seems to be from the developer, who knows why though.



Even if it's a different outfit the fact remains that the majority of the people on that article are gushing over something as simple as color settings, either in the shaders themselves, some sort of quality settings for shaders that are accessible by users or nothing more than simply tv settings. 

Which is fine except for the fact that they're actually trying to say it's more advanced.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2013)

What are those people talking about? Goddamn haters. X1 is the best console ever!


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2013)

PS2 >>> X1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

Dream said:


> PS2 >>> X1



PS2 > SNES > Atari 2600 > Dreamcast >>> Everything else


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 2, 2013)

Microsoft still has their loyal supporters I see. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVyi1Z6uFgk[/YOUTUBE]

And lol at the comments.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

*Microsoft confirms CD Playback and DLNA support for the Xbox One*
_Taking a shot at the PS4, Microsoft confirms their console's music playback capabilities. _​


> Following yesterday's news that the PlayStation 4 will not support DLNA or CD playback (although Sony is taking the matter into consideration for the near future) Microsoft confirmed their console will support both.
> 
> Responding to a query from the Penny Arcade Report, Microsoft says that the Xbox One will play CDs and is DLNA compatible. However, like the PS4, you will not be able to store or play MP3s on the device at launch.
> 
> As a workaround, the Xbox One will support streaming content through supported Windows devices like the Windows Phone or some Windows 7/8 PCs using the Play To service. And a subscription to the Xbox Music Pass service will also allow users to stream music through the console.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 2, 2013)

Why the fuck are Sony and Microsoft pushing their stupid music services? NOBODY cares about them and NOBODY is going to use them. People either buy physical CDs, buy the albums/songs they want online, or just listen to shit for free on youtube/tumblr/whatever... Sony and Microsoft are just going to piss people off who want to put their music collection on their consoles.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 2, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Why the fuck are Sony and Microsoft pushing their stupid music services? NOBODY cares about them and NOBODY is going to use them. People either buy physical CDs, buy the albums/songs they want online, or just listen to shit for free on youtube/tumblr/whatever... Sony and Microsoft are just going to piss people off who want to put their music collection on their consoles.



Orrr orrr orrr pirate any music files they want.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2013)

Man Microsoft must be partying hard since they can take shots at Sony for once


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 2, 2013)

its temporary once sony puts DNLA back, and MP3 playing.  the one dont support mp3 playback in any form


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Man Microsoft must be partying hard since they can take shots at Sony for once



Maybe after they're wasted and high they'll be competent at their jobs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jzIPyEjt6gQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]jzIPyEjt6gQ[/YOUTUBE]



He scares me so much with his face... I am truly afraid. He could show Madara a thing or two about rape face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm still pissed at the 360 for the stupid memory formatting bullshit


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Orrr orrr orrr pirate any music files they want.



[YOUTUBE]EO8GipQeawY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

> *Xbox One Cloud Updates May Force Mid-Game Reboot*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2013)

> Ryse: Son of Rome feels like all sizzle and no steak. It's a procession of CPU-controlled warriors lining up to fall on protagonist Marius' sword in a stylish slow-mo ballet of blood and dismemberment. Killing enemies feels less and less triumphant with each strike, which is kind of a problem when the main focus of the game is seeing just how high you can stack the corpses





> I spent two hours with the Xbox One title, but it felt like I was entering random numbers into a computer rather than actually playing a video game...
> 
> After a painfully generic story intro, the game began teaching me similarly uninspired combat mechanics. While it tries to sound like an in-depth action game with familiar elements like perfectly-timed blocks and focus meters, the actual experience is anything but deep...
> 
> With my left hand completely off the controller, I was able to slice and dice through tons of enemies simply by inputting the same sequence ad nauseum. On a couple of occasions, the game would shift to sequences that involved me defending an area with crossbow stations or ordering my men to block arrows with their shields. These were somehow even less exciting than the tedious swordplay.




lol ryse lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 6, 2013)

THE POWER OF THE CLOUD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2013)

What were people expecting about Ryse? You got here a team of devs that made 3d engines before anything else and pretty much only made shooter games, combined with a clusterfuck of microsoft managers who know shit about games and wanted absurd things from the game. Won't be surprised if it bombs.

Ironically, given all the assets and mechanics they have in the game, I am 99% sure someone with actual gaming knowledge could fix the combat by removing the QTE shit and finetuning block/attack mechanics (maybe with help of some animator) in like a weekend.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

Wonder how this will effect Titianfall since they said they need the cloud bullshit for it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 6, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Wonder how this will effect Titianfall since they said they need the cloud bullshit for it.



It won't cause they were just talking out of their ass I'm sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2013)

*Microsoft Giving Away Free Killer Instinct to 'Dedicated Users' *



> *UPDATE:* _A Microsoft representative responded to our request for clarification with the statement, "...we can confirm that we are sending a variety of Xbox gifts to some of our fans in celebration of the launch of Xbox One. We considered a variety of things including Gamerscore and Xbox Live tenure, as well as other factors in markets where Xbox One is available. These customers have received email messages with additional information."_
> 
> If you've been a dedicated Xbox Live user for quite some time, you might want to keep a close eye on your inbox. Various people from around the web, including members of IGN's Podcast Unlocked Facebook group, received emails this morning from Micosoft thanking them for their dedication and informing them about their incoming gift: A fully unlocked version of Killer Instinct for Xbox One. Thanks to IGN reader Tony Scimeca for the tip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2013)

IGN and another game website I go to are both saying that Ryse is much improved after playing it recently. I'm still skeptical but i'll wait for reviews. If it cut out most of the QTE bullshit i'll give it a shot.





> I know, you really think that Ryse: Son of Rome is going to suck. Like, you know it is. You posted on a forum about cancelling your pre-order (even though you didn't have one) and ranted about it being some watered-down Kinect game. And, let's be fair, you had every reason to think that. When it was shown off at E3 it was a glorified tech demo with an uninteresting muscle-bound gladiator quicktime-eventing his way through even less interesting enemies, and when it was shown at PAX the focus was on lackluster multiplayer that froze and glitched whenever we tried to do anything. But now, finally, we've gone hands-on with a near-final version of the game and… hot damn, it isn't awful!
> 
> I'm not ready to say that it's "good," but the version we've all seen in the past is as good as dead in my mind. Combat is quick and satisfying, with the hero slicing and dicing (in real-time) before tapping a block button to deflect blows, Batman-style. When you've weakened an enemy you're able to execute them, gaining bonus health or experience for perfectly-timed attacks. Body parts are hacked off in a glorious display of next-gen realism, and characters flop around on the ground in disgusting heaps. It's horrendous and awful and alluring and engaging--it's exactly what I wanted from Ryse, but what I was worried I wasn't going to get.
> 
> Is it the launch title? Nah--that's likely Dead Rising 3 or Killer Instinct, but it's definitely launched itself past our expectations and revealed itself as something totally, maybe worth your time.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends how it turns out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Destructoid "Call of Duty Ghosts performs smoothly on Xbox One"*

Despite the less-than-stellar reception it's received in the press, Call of Duty: Ghosts remains one of the most anticipated launch titles in the Xbox One line-up. Not because the game itself, so much as the power of its brand.

During my time with the title, I wasn't able to experience a single-player campaign. Instead, we were given the opportunity to experience a fully-unlocked multiplayer mode. Having played a fair amount of Call of Duty throughout the years, I felt that I'd have a pretty good handle on things, but I honestly wasn't prepared for the level of customization I encountered.

So being that the game was running on Xbox One hardware, the first thing I'm sure the first thing that might spring to mind is the game's native 720p resolution. To be honest, I had known about the resolution going in, but it barely occurred to me while playing. If I hadn't known, I honestly would have never guessed. Instead, I was far more impressed with the game's smooth performance, owed in large part to its solid 60 frames-per-second.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2013)

And yet we have gameplay footage showing fps slowdowns on the Xbox One.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2013)

It's sad, really

So much talk about resolution and framerate, devs are probably going to be forced to crunch for meeting these standards, and gameplay/quality assurance will suffer from it. On any platform.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah it is sad. But they dont really have a choice if the publisher is a dick


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

i have no problem with 720p if the games are big. in fact I would prefer it, but the xbox 1 running DR3 at 720p and on 30fps...is disconcerting...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

I was certain I wouldn't get an X-Box One, but I may reconsider it 6 months to a year later depending on the reviews. Heck, it might even be the reverse of last gen in which I got a Wii and 360 at launch and bought the PS3 (used) 6 months later. This gen it's WiiU/PS4 launch purchases with a looming question mark over the XBox One.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eyBG-FVSvY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was certain I wouldn't get an X-Box One, but I may reconsider it 6 months to a year later depending on the reviews. Heck, it might even be the reverse of last gen in which I got a Wii and 360 at launch and bought the PS3 (used) 6 months later. This gen it's WiiU/PS4 launch purchases with a looming question mark over the XBox One.



I waited until last September to buy a PS3, so nothing is really out of the question for me
Time will decide if a console is worth it

Also


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was certain I wouldn't get an X-Box One, but I may reconsider it 6 months to a year later depending on the reviews. Heck, it might even be the reverse of last gen in which I got a Wii and 360 at launch and bought the PS3 (used) 6 months later. This gen it's WiiU/PS4 launch purchases with a looming question mark over the XBox One.



hell i had to wait until 2011 to buy an xbox 360 then quickly switched to ps3. i'm in a state of financial stability now though and will ride it out a little. probably wont buy a ps4 until KH3 gets a release date and maybe even later still if the steam machine is half as amazing as i think it will be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m-1llEn4Wl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathgod (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn that Xbox 1 dashboard implementation I saw on game trailers  is looking great. Hopefully Sony does what great artists do


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]m-1llEn4Wl8[/YOUTUBE]



Someone needs to do "epic rap battles of history" with PS3 and 360


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GN-jlXdI7AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

it just never stops with microsoft


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2013)

> *Due to a Target slip-up, numerous Xbox Ones shipped to users two weeks ahead of launch. These consoles, and others released ahead of time, will not be able to connect to Xbox Live until closer to launch, Microsoft confirmed to Kotaku today.*
> 
> "Due to a retail partner's system issue, a very small number of Xbox One consoles were shipped to consumers before the November 22 street date," a Microsoft representative said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2013)

*Xbox One Dev: Microsoft Reserves The Right To Ban Unreleased/Beta Consoles, Details Kinect Gestures*




> A user has apparently got his hands on an Xbox One and is tweeting information about the console which is actually due for release on November 22nd. Microsoft have since banned his console meaning he won?t be able to access several online features, something that the Xbox One is touting for sometime now.
> 
> However a Xbox Dev believes that the ban is necessary as it may lead to misinformation and PR disasters. He also stated that the Microsoft reserves the right to ban any Unreleased/Beta Consoles under their terms of service.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

Even though the ban will be lifted on launch day this is still a shitty move by Microsoft.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

banning the console is just as bad for their pr. fucking microsoft just stop


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

Why does M$ still plan on releasing the X1?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Because its a higher quality product than the PS4


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because its a higher quality product than the PS4



sure, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

You mean the WiiU?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because its a higher quality product than the PS4



:ck:ck:ck:ck:ck:ck:ck:



































































*Spoiler*: __ 



:ck


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> banning the console is just as bad for their pr. fucking microsoft just stop



When people make decisions like that, I wonder if anyone in their PR department even has any idea of what gaming news/discussion on the internet looks like.

Consumer-unfriendly move? It will be posted. It will be spread. It will be discussed. Don't do consumer-unfriendly things. It's really that easy.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Everyone reserves the right to do that. Street date is a thing for ar reason. Especially since id think they'd have access to prepatch things that are clearly not meant to be used.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why does M$ still plan on releasing the X1?



Because if it's like it's predecessor it'll be a huge success.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Because if it's like it's predecessor it'll be a huge success.



That's not what the numbers say, if the loss figures are to be believed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Consoles aren't out yet. It's jumping the gun to make any comment about what the outcome will be considering we have a decade with these things. Launch means nothing to me. Nothing will be polished when a console drops. 

And as we all know it doesn't take much for the internet to overreact to things.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> And as we all know it doesn't take much for the internet to overreact to things.



It's just interesting because during the last console launches, social media was not a big thing yet.

Now with everyone discussing the SHIT out of every little detail on twitter, reddit, youtube, heck even 4chan etc. , bypassing the gaming press and thus monetary influence, it's just much more lively.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting is certainly a word, I'd say annoying. Every idiot can contribute very negatively on an important matter. People were outraged about the thing having a power brick for gods sake.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

A lot of people are so young that this is their first witnessed console generation launch


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I find it off how acidic the ps4 fan base is


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

Hell for some of these kids all they know is one side of the story. What ever their parents bought them for christmas a few years ago is the only thing they've played. So when someone insults that they get all defensive


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I remember when gamers loved gaming in general.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

The real problem are poorfags who can only afford one platform and thus defend their purchase to the death


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

good days. i remember just at the start of this generation being excited as hell for both the ps3 and 360. i remember last gen when me and my friend would share my ps2 and his xbox. the only way for it end at this rate is monopolization of the gaming market. and that is a dark future.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Monopolizing is so boring. Who wants to win by default?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

its the sad pardox fanboys have to face. if the other guy goes away like they wish then they're left with no choice if everything goes to hell. just think where we would all be if microsoft was are only choice during the drm phase or if both consoles had opted for the same policies and we didn't have nintendo or pc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

Fanboyism....a disease that's been around for as long as anyone of us could remember. Whether they're defenders of Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, or PC, we're always at the mercy of highly opinionated and often irrational statements of those wanting to defend their choice of hardware to the bitter end. And don't think that those who own multiple hardware (or even all of them) are immune to bouts of fanboyism.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Fanboyism....a disease that's been around for as long as anyone of us could remember. Whether they're defenders of Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, or PC, we're always at the mercy of highly opinionated and often irrational statements of those wanting to defend their choice of hardware to the bitter end. And don't think that those who own multiple hardware (or even all of them) are immune to bouts of fanboyism.



I remember my youth days where I was basically the fox and the grapes personified regarding consoles. I was quite buttflustered that PC got no fighting games, jrpgs etc.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder if anyone here got an early xbone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont even know why people play WiiU. Its hardware is shit and 20yrs late lol. Its still using 700mb cds for their games? Lmao  

Its 2014 in less than two months now and their main library only has mario rofl.


----------



## Gino (Nov 10, 2013)

It's seems like some of you are also missing back in the days you could just put a damn game in and play now you buy a game you have to wait for the game to be patched then an update and then another the shit goes on so yeah back in the days were glorious but don't sit here it act like it's all fanboyism when somebody complains the shit is getting.........old. 

and don't come in here with......but..but PC that just means you were getting fucked longer.ck


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

Patches are wonderful.  Game-breaking bug that prevents you from completing the game?  No problem, it can be solved with a patch.  Can't get patches?  Tough shit bro. 

It's true that patches have contributed to developers being lazier when it comes to fixing bugs before a games release but that can also be blamed on publishers pushing developers to release games faster.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)

the first year of XB1 is going to be glorious. I predict at least 120 UI patches from MS and twice as many online petitions from fans demanding that it be illegal for a company to put a product on the market that's still in beta testing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because its a higher quality product than the PS4


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> the first year of XB1 is going to be glorious. I predict at least 120 UI patches from MS and twice as many online petitions from fans demanding that it be illegal for a company to put a product on the market that's still in beta testing.



Isn't that better than how the PlayStation 3 handled things? I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 had some similarity even it came to Sony neglecting things that needed updates.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont even know why people play WiiU. Its hardware is shit and 20yrs late lol. Its still using 700mb cds for their games? Lmao
> 
> Its 2014 in less than two months now and their main library only has mario rofl.



Because they enjoy the games on it? I still play my mega drive when the technology is over 20 years old.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Isn't that better than how the PlayStation 3 handled things? I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 had some similarity even it came to Sony neglecting things that needed updates.



Well that's why you wait until some suckers buy their launch day consoles and see the problems.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting a day one with no fears. OEM warranty, and GameStop warranty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2013)

ive got a question. not to be intentionally flamebaity or anything, but ive heard a lot of people slag on ps4 by saying its just "ps3.5" because "its just a stronger ps3" while xbox one is apparently the "real next gen" because its "doing something different".

What exactly different is it doing? Can someone who is an xbox fan tell me? Is Kinect(which has no launch titles btw outside of Kinect rivals) really doing something so radically different from anyone else on the market?

Im serious, that's like the number one thing i hear about xbox one as some kind of advantage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

Never had any launch day mishaps with any of my systems....not with the 360.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ive got a question. not to be intentionally flamebaity or anything, but ive heard a lot of people slag on ps4 by saying its just "ps3.5" because "its just a stronger ps3" while xbox one is apparently the "real next gen" because its "doing something different".
> 
> What exactly different is it doing? Can someone who is an xbox fan tell me? Is Kinect(which has no launch titles btw outside of Kinect rivals) really doing something so radically different from anyone else on the market?
> 
> Im serious, that's like the number one thing i hear about xbox one as some kind of advantage



Cable pass through, and multitasking are the only brand new things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2013)

so...tv and apps?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sure there is more, just not anything notable I can think of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

No they've just seen the Xbox and realized its got higher build quality.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Xbox does seem to be a 'manly' console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2013)

how does it have higher build quality though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> its the sad pardox fanboys have to face. if the other guy goes away like they wish then they're left with no choice if everything goes to hell. just think where we would all be if microsoft was are only choice during the drm phase or if both consoles had opted for the same policies and we didn't have nintendo or pc.



Atari would happen


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> how does it have higher build quality though



Does look more solid. Rugged if you will.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Im serious, that's like the number one thing i hear about xbox one as some kind of advantage



I just ignore those kinds of statements.  It's just fans being fans by trying to invent/twist things to make the Xbox One seem better than PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Does look more solid. Rugged if you will.



Better plastic, more durable controller.
Still nothing new. Kinect is now on Wii Mote+ vitality sensor levels(Without any IR pointing) 


Funny thing is I still dont like the functionality on the new controllers, they're not that much better.

Well the PS4>PS3 by miles, and those awful triggers, but still.

Imma be using my WiiU Pro and my Classic Controller.

SteamBox has some pretty interesting engineering going on so I'll get one of those when I manage to pull myself away from my 3DS


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Xbox controller always felt like magic since I have large hands.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

So do I. Thats why I use a Wii Mote.
Jab that shit straight into your throat bitch! :>

Glad its taking a bit of the back seat so we can get some truly relevant motion control games, like Pikmin 3 and Shoota Kyoshitsu 
Then we can get our VR racing on.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so...tv and apps?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhe6jV-APwM[/YOUTUBE]



PS4 is strictly games

XBone is for TV, movies, social and games; at least that's what they've been saying

it has all these new UI's that are gonna be a headache for the next year at least, but will be pretty cool once its been tested by the community and smoothed out...

from what I know the PS4 has greater gaming potential (in the graphics rendering department) for the long run though, simply due to better specs...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

PS4 is doing the same shit Xbox One is doing.

Except Xbox does it better.

But Sony is gonna have the PS4 making exclusive TV deals with Viacom.

So they can get exclusive shit with MTV and other fools.

If you want something strictly for games, get a Wii Mini or a Gamecube 

Or an Xbox with no Live.

Truth be told, better specs dont mean anything.

The hardware isnt going to suddenly make new kinds of games. New ideas for software creates new hardware. Which pushes the industry forward.
Third parties are creatively stifled, due to shit for brains publisher's managing them. Also there are a lot of bad programmers in the business (those who can see the trees for the forest).

The new hardware is making bank on future gimmicks to push them along while they fool the consumer base into their new machines, which are just built so the devs can play "build a game" on easy mode. 

Hence their current WiiU/3DS aversion. Doesnt make sense to their business, and if they're just sitting their they might as well take the revenue as well. Its a manipulation game. Thats why they let you propagate the console wars but they ignore it in the mainstream media, when it comes to number crunching with investors.

The Japanese were stupid and they let themselves get played while they wasted time themselves. Like little school children. 

Lots of naive people running around. 

This industry is worse for it, so Im gonna do something about it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Specs aren't interesting. I'm curious to see who will be better implemented.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Depends on who has the most motivation. To be honest though, Sony is god awful at that. They also cant keep their promises for shit. Microsoft just seems geniuinely lazy. They'll coast as long as they can.

Valve will evidently implement things the best.Nobody fucks with their clique.
Unless they fail to give diretide :F


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Valve may be ahead of It's time. Just a feeling.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)

meh, new gen of consoles are basically just weak PC's anyway...

unless this shit gives me a blowjob whenever I turn it on i'm better off just getting a custom rig for a few more bucks.

Sony has Jap games I don't play and MS has Halo...that I don't play. For everything else there is Master Race.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie I have a boner for Titan Fall


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> meh, new gen of consoles are basically just weak PC's anyway...
> 
> unless this shit gives me a blowjob whenever I turn it on i'm better off just getting a custom rig for a few more bucks.
> 
> Sony has Jap games I don't play and MS has Halo...that I don't play. For everything else there is Master Race.



Sony doesnt even have japanese games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> Not gonna lie I have a boner for Titan Fall


 I find it hilarious how RARE comes up with a game just like TitanFall 3 years before Call of Duty blows up and the fools at MS can it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LfGdMfO8CEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Sony Lied 



pffffff(or did they?)


----------



## Reyes (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony Lied
> 
> 
> 
> pffffff(or did they?)



Have you even look at the thread?

Most people are saying this is nothing to worry about and this type of thing has been in user terms for awhile


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony Lied
> 
> 
> 
> pffffff(or did they?)





I don't know who you are or where you came from but your posts are filled with ignorance, misinformation, and bad opinions.

Not that people trashing Microsoft and the Xbox One are any better. But holy fuck man. Do some research before you decide to post stupid shit just to be a contrarian.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony Lied
> 
> 
> 
> pffffff(or did they?)



Unless Sony decides to enforce this like Microsoft was planning to then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

That TOS does seem oddly specific. Wouldn't surprise me if PS4 had DRM features, and got scared off the idea due to internet over reaction like with X1.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

It's just Sony covering all of its bases.  PS3 had similar TOS.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Could be. Though Sony is giving me a slimy vibe lately.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

You should be more worried about Microsoft.  They fully revealed themselves as scum before backpedaling.  Nothing prevents them from going back to their plans in the future.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

The DRM made them scum? That's the kind of hyper sensitive reaction that's so common. If they would have explained it easier, and better they would have won people over I think. 

X1 DRM brought a lot of cool features.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow, when did you guys bring some really *touchy* motherfuckers in here?

Pussies.

:> 

Y'all are easy to mess with. No wonder Shion couldnt stop 

People ought to read you know, headlines or not. You can read for yourself. But nope, y'all fit *right* in with the very same Gaf community.Shit for brains who cant read.

Its Jojo time bitches.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because its a higher quality product than the PS4



What bullshit faggotry is this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> You should be more worried about Microsoft.  They fully revealed themselves as scum before backpedaling.  Nothing prevents them from going back to their plans in the future.



FYI Sony has been scum since the PS1 days end.  These days they have a couple redeeming people over there but they're developers.
As for their machines. PS1 and PSP were their best.



Iron Man said:


> DRM was poised to make the X1 Steam like. Family share, digital relicensing, your games go with you on the cloud, could download, and or even given your friends games for a while. Let them feel out a game, and see if they enjoyed it.
> 
> It was ahead of It's time apparently though. Would have been very cool to see what it would have been. But Sony pounced on the issue abusing the insecurities of gamers.



Problem with Microsoft's issue is it makes the stores set up extremely convuluted and not everyone has wireless internet.

Also data caps. So they'd effectively limit their userbase to the 25 million who bought Kinect.

Also its extremely open to abuse. But so is the current account based system set up we've had for years. As you can see, we are all going to loose our games.

Physical disc media now functions like install discs. I like my cartridges. If we ever have a system shutdown apocalypse, we're going to lose access to quite a few games

Honestly that's the only good thing Steam is for. All these people who spend too much money on backlogs they'll never clear.So they're hoarding the last remaining digital copies of our games for us XD


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> FYI Sony has been scum since the PS1 days end.  These days they have a couple redeeming people over there but they're developers.
> As for their machines. PS1 and PSP were their best.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd also like to point out full game instillation from disc, and the possibilities of steam sale like events.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyD9K3NHbRQ[/YOUTUBE]

AC IV not running at 1080p either...

What's the fucking point of this console anymore? And xbox fanboys dont understand that if its struggling to run these current gen games at 1080 it will never run them at 1080p. What happens when the games get even bigger? Do we go back to av cables?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Physical disc media now functions like install discs. I like my cartridges. If we ever have a system shutdown apocalypse, we're going to lose access to quite a few games
> 
> Honestly that's the only good thing Steam is for. All these people who spend too much money on backlogs they'll never clear.So they're hoarding the last remaining digital copies of our games for us XD



Hah, the old "Steam is bad because when Digital Armageddon happens, it will be useless" argument. Never gets old. Although I gotta admit that "Steam sales are so good, they're bad" is a first.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyD9K3NHbRQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AC IV not running at 1080p either...
> 
> What's the fucking point of this console anymore? And xbox fanboys dont understand that if its struggling to run these current gen games at 1080 it will never run them at 1080p. What happens when the games get even bigger? Do we go back to av cables?



It's a new platform lay off it. I'm 100% positive we'll have 1080p games.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> It's a new platform lay off it. I'm 100% positive we'll have 1080p games.



I'm trying to maintain my rationale but neither console has really helped in the past week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I'm trying to maintain my rationale but neither console has really helped in the past week.



Was the WiiU even remotely justifiable to buy when it first came out? These things take time, consoles aren't worth buying at launch anymore.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

You're certainly jumping the gun. I mean launch titles aren't the most polished things in the world in the first place. And X1 is said to be more difficult to code for..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyD9K3NHbRQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AC IV not running at 1080p either...
> 
> What's the fucking point of this console anymore? And xbox fanboys dont understand that if its struggling to run these current gen games at 1080 it will never run them at 1080p. What happens when the games get even bigger? Do we go back to av cables?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> FYI Sony has been scum since the PS1 days end.  These days they have a couple redeeming people over there but they're developers.



You wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hah, the old "Steam is bad because when Digital Armageddon happens, it will be useless" argument. Never gets old. Although I gotta admit that "Steam sales are so good, they're bad" is a first.



You're reading wrong


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats the point of Sony forcing everything to be 1080p native if the games all run like slideshows?

have you seen the framerate and the chromatic abberation everywhere? LOL.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 10, 2013)

I love the smell of console warring in the morning.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope youtube is your homepage then Walter-San


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Whats the point of Sony forcing everything to be 1080p native if the games all run like slideshows?
> 
> have you seen the framerate and the chromatic abberation everywhere? LOL.



Other than CoD: Ghost which everyone has agreed was a massive fumble from IW, actually no I haven't. And we all know that Ghost wasn't even done right. It's only good ports have been 360 which is known to be favored by IW, and WiiU which was done by treyarch, or however you spell it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont know about you guys, but I'd feel VERY bad about buying a games console for teh "1080 p 60 fps grafix) 

That look like Killzone and Forza 5.  Those games honestly are lacking(the consoles arent even doing AF here.They should at least be doing AF.) and honestly the fact that Need for Speed Rivals looks better than both of them and yet NFSMW: U is comparable at all is absolutely ridiculous. (Because it IS faster game and just as pretty) [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w0rBVCI6yA[/youtube]

So if you're buying the console, lets not talk graphics when I can buy a 600$ machine that has more invested into the package than the frivolous bells and whistles attached to ad "value" Specially when these consoles are cut down PC's.


When it comes to call of duty, people are just mad that the game doesnt look better than Blops2 and runs terribly on everything that isnt the WiiU/XB1.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I'd feel VERY bad about buying a games console for teh "1080 p 60 fps grafix)
> 
> That look like Killzone and Forza 5.  Those games honestly are lacking(the consoles arent even doing AF here.They should at least be doing AF.) and honestly the fact that Need for Speed Rivals looks better than both of them and yet NFSMW: U is comparable at all is absolutely ridiculous. (Because it IS faster game and just as pretty) [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w0rBVCI6yA[/youtube]
> 
> ...



That looks better than Killzone: Shadow Fall?

Is that what your saying? I mean it's hard to tell what you're trying to say exactly but if that is what you are saying...

Just...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

ShadowFall is another Halo 4.

Looks absolutely fantastic in some places, and like crap everywhere else.

Im talking about the Racing games bro.

Everything thats 1080p would look better if they had better features/textures at 720. 
The 60 fps will help though because smooth.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ShadowFall is another Halo 4.
> 
> Looks absolutely fantastic in some places, and like crap everywhere else.
> 
> ...



Oh, I wasn't aware you had played Killzone already. Care to share with the class? What exactly looks like "crap". You know what, save it. I know it'll just be a bunch of bullshit anyways.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Limitations boy.
Learn them. We should know by how these companies operate.

All the parts that look good are heavy on shadows, otherwise its more particle effects and plastic looking areas off set by  this dank blue.

And the foilage/ ground texture look bad in the hills


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Limitations boy.
> Learn them. We should know by how these companies operate.
> 
> All the parts that look good are heavy on shadows, otherwise its more particle effects and plastic looking areas off set by  this dank blue.
> ...



Yep. Bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yep. Bullshit.



Why you wanna argue about a lame shooter?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why you wanna argue about a lame shooter?



Oh, I'm not arguing with you about anything. I've seen enough of your posts now to know that you're just a troll or a buffoon. Either way, I'm not gonna be taking anything you say seriously. But hey, that's ok! That means you can just ignore me!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Ara, assuming now are we?

Oh well you'll see. The towers of glass will soon collapse ;p


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That means you can just ignore me!


 Will do        .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Internet explorer would be choking Justin Bieber right there^


Because he hates anime.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2013)

Ps4 and x1 sucks. WiiU is clearly the best console since it can run cod ghost and nfs most wanted with minimal hiccups.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

And it can run them offline

Features BITCH.

.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Limitations boy.
> Learn them. We should know by how these companies operate.
> 
> All the parts that look good are heavy on shadows, otherwise its more particle effects and plastic looking areas off set by  this dank blue.
> ...



I never took you for a fan boy.  

Trying to make graphical judgements on a console early launch is just going to leave you looking the fool.  

I mean look at the ps2...  

Dynasty Warriors 2 a PS2 launch title. This was in the year 2000.



Silent hill 3 a mere 3 years later. 



The difference is obvious.. One looks muddy and polygonal as hell and the other is almost life like.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Yep^ Its called filling a glass with water.

You do realize these are PC's with console API's right?

If you're buying these consoles for "teh grafix" you're doing it wrong.

Really wrong. Weather your expectations. 

Be satisfied with what you see now, because that's what you're going to get until they really start min maxing the extremely simple architecture in the PS4/Xbox.

Till you play Witcher 3. Will probably satiate you console peasants.


----------



## Gino (Nov 11, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege is a shitty troll ignore his existence he'll go away.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Dont worry, people who talk to me end up having bad dreams.

I send the Moon into their brains while I play this all night mixed with some trippy sounds of jigglypuff singing the lavender town theme while on the Moon

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl_BxEuLc-I[/youtube]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)

*COD Ghosts Xbox One offline not possible without Live?*


> Some interesting information has just turned up in relation to Call of Duty Ghosts on the Xbox One. As you may know, one user on Twitter has received his Xbox One early, only to receive a console ban from Microsoft in return.
> 
> While this ban is a ?temporary? one, the user in question has confirmed though that he cannot play Call of Duty Ghosts offline, as according to him the game requires an internet connection to play. Just to note an important point in all of this, the user Moonlightswami has already installed the Xbox One ?Day 1 patch? which is thought to remove all previous DRM restrictions that Microsoft initially had in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2013)

im gunna hold off from the new gens for as long as i can
maybe a year or two


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Till you play Witcher 3. Will probably satiate you console peasants.



Not on the WiiU, it won't. 

Kinda weird how you advocate WiiU's graphics and performances on certain games and imply it's the norm and not exceptions to the rule when there's as much ports and WiiU versions that run like shit, have limited features and some times, even lack multiplayer.

And then you switch to PC mustard race at the end of the post. It's odd, it almost reads like shitty trolling. Guess console games are exempt from being complimented for their graphics because PCs exist. Don't go saying that Mario 3D world looks good now, it looks like shit compared to Witcher 3!

Mind you, I don't give a shit about Killzone but the way you bail out of the discussion about its graphics because it's a "lame shooter" and then in the WiiU thread, there's you and other people smelling their own farts because the WiiU port is probably the most stable version of that piece of shit game made by a piece of shit company published by an even shittier publisher. It's like the shiniest of turds are good to go to give the smallest edge in fucking console wars.

I mean, fucking Call of Duty, really man? At least Killzone shows off *some* creativity while looking much better visually than that brown AMURKAN smudge.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not on the WiiU, it won't.
> 
> Kinda weird how you advocate WiiU's graphics and performances on certain games and imply it's the norm and not exceptions to the rule when there's as much ports and WiiU versions that run like shit, have limited feature and some times even lack multiplayer.
> 
> ...





That's a terrible comparison. Completely different looking games, with completely different art directions, one goes for cartoony, colorful graphics, the other for realism. Both games look amazing in my opinion.

You should'a compared ZombiU vs Witcher3, then I would agree with that statement.


3D World doesn't look like shit, compared to anything, cause there's nothing out there that looks like it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2013)

Sotei said:


> That's a terrible comparison. Completely different looking games, with completely different art directions, one goes for cartoony, colorful graphics, the other for realism. Both games look amazing in my opinion.



That's the joke, dude.  I'm not actually saying 3D World looks bad.

Fuck, art direction dictates everything, especially in this generation, even if you're comparing 2 games that intend to strive for a realistic appeal.



Sotei said:


> 3D World doesn't look like shit, compared to anything, cause there's nothing out there that looks like it.



Yes, never have I seen a game that strives for a cartoony look.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Mario games look like Mario games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

Is that really an Xbox One?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 11, 2013)

Look like a 360 to me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

^ Xbone is Xbone. 360 is 360. Till it gets Stingray'd


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuqmKg6QQTw#t=366[/youtube]

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 11, 2013)

I wonder why some people bother posting in the X1 thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I wonder why some people bother posting in the X1 thread.



they think there funny, and have nothing better to do with there lives.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2013)

The WiiU only has 32gb. My mobile phone has more storage than the WiiU. 

Well thats pretty understandable if it has 700mb games. But still.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I wonder why some people bother posting in the X1 thread.



I don't know about others but I enjoy discussing videogame systems whether I like them or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The WiiU only has 32gb. My mobile phone has more storage than the WiiU.
> 
> Well thats pretty understandable if it has 700mb games. But still.



Its 32 GB of extremely expensive memory. We're talking about gamecube days kinda prices brah.

Its an SDD Clock, check out its cash valor. So Swank. Very Cool, Really Smooth, Such Speed! 

You just cant touch it with that cheap inexpensive miniscule and bloated 500GB package.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2013)

Really expensive memory? I see. So thays why the WiiU costs $300 only. Okay.  250$ for the storage, 5$ for the casing, 14.95$ for the cpu and gpu, 10$ for the controller, 10$ for the cable and manual and 10$ for the free game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

so apparently dead rising 3 is absolute garbage on X1  i wonder what the ratio to hardware/launch title and the talent of development studio is


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> they think there funny, and have nothing better to do with there lives.



   


where is the DR3 news coming from?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

this is gold status. The game is launching like this


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> this is gold status. The game is launching like this



Yeah they can do this because some gamers will accept anything like right now people are defending this shit lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

"xboxs upscaler has always been good, this footage looks great!"

"lolz eurogamer is just trying to satisfy the sony ponieezz" 

jesus christ reading youtube comments always makes my IQ drop by 10 automatically


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> "xboxs upscaler has always been good, this footage looks great!"
> 
> "lolz eurogamer is just trying to satisfy the sony ponieezz"
> 
> jesus christ reading youtube comments always makes my IQ drop by 10 automatically



People should just refrain from reading Youtube comments. 



> "lolz eurogamer is just trying to satisfy the sony ponieezz"



This is a bit amusing given that many were saying that dF was in bed with Microsoft given some of their articles.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Console war is in full effect dislike what Microsoft is doing at the moment automatically you're a Sony pony.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

> #1
> 
> The NOW TV app has been delayed on Xbox One.
> 
> ...





Not too surprised at more delays, Microsoft did rush the console.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn..........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so apparently dead rising 3 is absolute garbage on X1  i wonder what the ratio to hardware/launch title and the talent of development studio is



they are odiously rushing Dead Rising 3 which is sad because it had potential.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its 32 GB of extremely expensive memory. We're talking about gamecube days kinda prices brah.
> 
> Its an SDD Clock, check out its cash valor. So Swank. Very Cool, Really Smooth, Such Speed!
> 
> You just cant touch it with that cheap inexpensive miniscule and bloated 500GB package.



The PS4 is only a $100 dollars more .  Unless you can find 500GB hard drives for $20 or something.

You can't justify the Wii U over the PS4 in terms of hardware.  It's impossible to do so.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 12, 2013)

20 fps for DR3... That's inexcusable :l especially with those visuals.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

One is x86, the other is powerpc
One is a cut down pc with console api's and new exciting media features(Lol.) The other is an exciting new games console that will eat a nice big obento in Japan. With different media features.

All Nintendo needs to do is convince people to keep the status quo they had from last gen ( developing two different console version) and provide real smooth documentation and Q&A and their golden. 

I mean why would I pay 100$ extra for the most "powerful console of all time" when Sony cant even touch Valve? Im not part of their ecosystem, they cant sell me shit. I dont want all that froufrou garbage your using to excuse that 399$ price tag. And these people were gonna sell it for 499$ with their REALLY shitty half-assed camera. Just like the rest of their tech line up.

I dont trust them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

I still don't understand how anyone can like that steam controller someone help me understand.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Gino said:


> I still don't understand how anyone can like that steam controller someone help me understand.



The trackpads are far more accurate than the analog sticks on controllers like the Xbox One's controller.  For some that's a great feature and I'm sure that the controller will be comfortable once you get used to it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> One is x86, the other is powerpc
> One is a cut down pc with console api's and new exciting media features(Lol.) The other is an exciting new games console that will eat a nice big obento in Japan. With different media features.
> 
> All Nintendo needs to do is convince people to keep the status quo they had from last gen ( developing two different console version) and provide real smooth documentation and Q&A and their golden.
> ...



You really are a great troll!  

You know damn well the only thing it's going to come down to is preference for games. That in the end is the reason people are paying whatever they're paying.  

Also why would you compare them to PC? They're not competing with PC cause they can't! If they did they'd have to raise prices a ton more which would defeat the purpose quite honestly.   

When it comes to consoles the PS4 has the best hardware, end of story. You can argue whatever you want but that alone is fact. 

Also why would are you even praising a system for not getting closer to PC? Honestly power wise that's what you want, the closer to PC the better.   

We get it you love Nintendo games but don't try to sit here and tell me hardware wise Wii U is superior... not even as a troll because if it's trolling it needs work, a good troll makes sure his information is actually debatable as to give more leverage to warrant those negative emotional responses. 

I mean I guess it's not bad trolling either you could easily convince me you're a fan boy seeing as you defend Nintendo to the death even against facts.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

All Nintendo really needs is more games and they'll have a better run than Microsoft if Microsoft keeps fucking up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes it is always about the games :>

That's why they'll have to content themselves with a non-sequitur when they try and bring up anything else.

I dont quite understand why you're making the PC and console distinction here. The PS4 can very well run Windows 8.  Truth is Valve simply has a better box without any of the fluff. With superior cooling methods,hardware and plastic.

The PS4 is likely to set itself on fire.

See its not just about "power" to me, its how well its used. PC's havent bucked the X86 format in forever, because of compatibility issues. Its really something they should have dealt with a long time ago. 
Sony intends to stretch their meager hardware for as long as they can till its profitable for them. That's why I dont agree with their product or business mentality here.
They intend for this machine to be their last console.So you could say Im not happy with giving them my money for third party games, when there is a better option sitting right up front. One that I can upgrade myself. ( Which costs you less in the long run + less expense for games)

Buying a PS4 is settling for less, while being fed an illusion. 

Unless all you want is Sony's first party stuff. Otherwise to me you're a dumbass. Or you dont want to deal with a PC at all under any circumstance. No matter how console like it is.


Unlike you guys, I dont predicate myself to this "superior hardware" stichk you got going on, read into what you will, but the truth of the matter is simple. Is the WiiU strong enough for what it needs to do? Yes it is. Is the hardware reliable? Yes, Nintendo's built some of the sturdiest consoles of all time.They employ great engineers who make consoles that keep their cool no matter what you do.


So by what metric are you guys going with here? Hardware grunt? Pure Horsepower? Well if all you want is excess horsepower that only showcases itself in Sony's first party titles, then go ahead. However buying a PS4 over anything but an Xbox for multiplats is a fools idea. There are better ways to spend one's money.

When it comes to performance. Its always the engine and the torque, over raw horsepower.  People love to compare the Xbone and the PS4. The truth of the matter is the only difference is the CPU and the ESRAM. They're both x86 sitting on the same metric. That is their major difference. That's why you see the disparity you see right now,along with MS's API toolkit being borked right now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yes it is always about the games :>
> 
> That's why they'll have to content themselves with a non-sequitur when they try and bring up anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

X1 of CoD Ghost is getting a lot of love from the media. PS4 not so much. I guess is good for console war... Blah blah blah blah


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> 20 fps for DR3... That's inexcusable :l especially with those visuals.


All developers on both consoles are still getting used to the new hardware. Launch titles are not representative of a Console's performance 2+ years down the line at all, as we should all know by now.
Additionally, the structure of the Xbox One (ESRAM) is harder to develop for than the PS4. Sony inverted the last gen situation here, so the devs will need some time to get used to it. They might reach rough maturity in 2, 3 years (after that improvements will be small), until then you better get used to performances like this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Zaru, Capcom's worked on PC games before. This is standard stuff. They only thing they arent used to is the SDK's tool kit. Also ESRAM is "harder" comparatively but its easier than last gen. Tis just foreign. Pity Microsoft couldnt quite *balance* it well pfahaha.

The console war is only good for an investors pocket. 

If the third parties were smart they'd capitalize on establishing what they needed to do , to keep a continuous stream of revenue.

But they arent. Personally I think they took the wrong gamble. The industry is going to smack them back in the face for it.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

A notable amount of crunch time in development is optimization to reach targeted performance, since professional devkits are usually stronger than the actual consoles (at least they were last gen?)

If the game is rushed, optimization time might not have been enough. Could easily be fixed in a patch but we'll see if they even try...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Optimization usually occurs the 2 weeks before a game goes gold

But sometimes you're roleplaying as the Golden Eye 64 guys and adding gameplay mechanics and shit into a multiplayer mode right before schedule.

Really is kind of unhealthy practice with us.Something we need to fix.

By overthrowing the slave drivers from EA and their ilk

Publishers and developers are, not on equal footing in their relationships. More like 12.5 vs 87.5


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Buying a PS4 is settling for less, while being fed an illusion.
> 
> Unless all you want is Sony's first party stuff. Otherwise to me you're a dumbass. Or you dont want to deal with a PC at all under any circumstance. No matter how console like it is.



Do you have any real life friends?

Seems like you don't, otherwise you would understand


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]10lQYlbdS8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Do you have any real life friends?
> 
> Seems like you don't, otherwise you would understand



Unlike you fools, buying consoles has never been a social experience 

Thats what Handhelds are for 

Goes nicely with life abroad :>


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

I've always been a fan of local mutliplayer that way if you talk shit we can handle it then and there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Unlike you fools, buying consoles has never been a social experience



That's funny, not counting PC and online, I only played with friends with home consoles and multiplayer focused games. You know, fighting games, party games, laser gun games, those things exist, you know. The gaming world is a huge clam and apparently you missed the gem. You're telling me you never played Smash Bros Melee or Brawl with mates? Those were the only fucking games we played when they came out and we're already talking about the new one. Grown fucking men.

You're a on shitposting fever, dude. How about them 3D World and its amazing multiplayer design that's for idiots, apparently?


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Gino said:


> I've always been a fan of local mutliplayer that way if you talk shit we can handle it then and there.



Local multiplayer can be downright amazing.  Some of my favorite multiplayer experiences were with my friends playing Halo 1.  Online multiplayer is great and all but it just isn't the same as playing right next to your friends.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

The majority of games with local coop gain massive amounts of fun in that mode. 
Even mediocre games can be worth some money that way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's funny, not counting PC and online, I only played with friends with home consoles and multiplayer focused games. You know, fighting games, party games, laser gun games, those things exist, you know. The gaming world is a huge clam and apparently you missed the gem. You're telling me you never played Smash Bros Melee or Brawl with mates? Those were the only fucking games we played when they came out and we're already talking about the new one. Grown fucking men.
> 
> You're a on shitposting fever, dude. How about them 3D World and its amazing multiplayer design that's for idiots, apparently?



Oh that's cute, am I making you uncomfortable?

Dont be silly hombre, we all know 3D World is all about that single player. Multiplayer is the icing on the delicious cake EAD tokyo has baked and painstakingly filled with delicious ice cream

Pure lovecratifian,meticulously detailed cake.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Dream said:


> Local multiplayer can be downright amazing.  Some of my favorite multiplayer experiences were with my friends playing Halo 1.  Online multiplayer is great and all but it just isn't the same as playing right next to your friends.



Agreed man the feels won't stop flowing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's funny, not counting PC and online, I only played with friends with home consoles and multiplayer focused games. You know, fighting games, party games, laser gun games, those things exist, you know. The gaming world is a huge clam and apparently you missed the gem. You're telling me you never played Smash Bros Melee or Brawl with mates? Those were the only fucking games we played when they came out and we're already talking about the new one. Grown fucking men.
> 
> You're a on shitposting fever, dude. How about them 3D World and its amazing multiplayer design that's for idiots, apparently?



Oh that's cute, am I making you uncomfortable?

Dont be silly hombre, we all know 3D World is all about that single player. Local multiplayer is the icing on the delicious cake EAD tokyo has baked and painstakingly filled with exquisitely whipped ice cream

Pure lovecratifian,meticulously detailed cake.


I never speak in absolutes, no need to get so flustered and rifle through my words with a fine toothed comb. You're not digging through the layers of a vagina here you know. Stop playing where waldo with Samus for a bit and look at the big tree chunk right in front of you.

You see the lovely bush of a forest dont you? Hmm?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh that's cute, am I making you uncomfortable?



Oh yes, I'm ticklish all over because of weird shitposting.

I'm more confused than anything, I've never seen you post like this. PEE ESS 4 IS AN ILLUSION, MAN. YOU'RE ALL PART OF THE SYSTEM THAT PUTS YOU DOWN, BRO. GRAPHICS ARE IRRELEVANT BECAUSE OF PEE CEE BUT OH BOY, THAT ONE RACING WIIU GAME LOOKS GREAT!

Console War bug nibbling at the back of your head? I wonder how this forum will be when the consoles actually come out.



St NightRazr said:


> Dont be silly hombre, we all know 3D World is all about that single player.



Not according to Nintendo, it isn't. Or the Director. Or the marketing campaign. Or the trailers. Or, you know, the actual game. But I totally get what you mean.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh yes, I'm ticklish all over because of weird shitposting.
> 
> I'm more confused than anything, I've never seen you post like this. PEE ESS 4 IS AN ILLUSION, MAN. YOU'RE ALL PART OF THE SYSTEM THAT PUTS YOU DOWN, BRO. GRAPHICS ARE IRRELEVANT BECAUSE OF PEE CEE BUT OH BOY, THAT ONE RACING WIIU GAME LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> ...




If you never seen me post like this that should give you an idea what Im doing here 

Find the thinly veiled truth within


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh.

Guess it kinda flew over me then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

People are funny.

Especially Zidane over there


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 12, 2013)

people still buying the trash that is Xbox One?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Dream could you kindly delete the obvious baiting posts?


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

I wan't Microshaft to turn this into a console for gamers that's all I ask.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

DRM X1 was a gamers console just saying.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Not even going to repeat myself believe that bullshit if you want.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 12, 2013)

Gino said:


> I wan't Microshaft to turn this into a console for gamers that's all I ask.


that wont happens til they see the PS4 selling like over 4 time than the XBone.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't understand why a once every 24 hours check was such a big deal. 

Actually I'll post the episode of address the Sess even. 

[YOUTUBE]QyIo9WKuIBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> that wont happens til they see the PS4 selling like over 4 time than the XBone.


You're right .

look what i made!



Iron Man said:


> I don't understand why a once every 24 hours check was such a big deal.
> 
> Actually I'll post the episode of address the Sess even.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QyIo9WKuIBg[/YOUTUBE]


...........

Don't care about Adam Sessler's opinion and I have been watching the guy 10+ years.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

I have also. It's not just his opinon they have a discussion about the subject.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo pimp, I told you, not everyone has great wireless and an internet console future isnt one that is viable given the current reality we face.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

You don't need great internet to check in once.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be pretty stupid to complain about a 24 hour check considering my PS3 automatically turns on every day to check for updates online...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yo pimp, I told you, not everyone has great wireless and an internet console future isnt one that is viable given the current reality we face.



just ignore him he is a Xbot.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

How about the option of not wanting to connect to the internet period? Hell even on PS3 most of my gaming was spent offline or local multiplayer 360 rrod within months so there's that on  PC I  either buy the games from gog or steam then crack them all cause I don't wanna be bothered by shit like Drm.


Options are good and not everyone even has access to the internet how hard that to understand?
If you respond with well the one's not for you or any of that bogus shit then you're part of the problem .


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> You don't need great internet to check in once.



Suppose that your internet goes down for a few days/weeks for one reason or another...within that timeframe you won't be able to play your games at all on the Xbox One.  That's why the 24 hour check was a horrendous idea.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> just ignore him he is a Xbot.



Even though I'm a PS3 gamer right now? 

Anyway I'm getting PS4 shortly after the Xbox One. Excited to see how both perform when they do drop. Can't wait for Killzone honestly good looking FPS, seems like they are going to do a good job at balancing. 

I'm not a Xbox, or a Pony, I am what they used to call a gamer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Just cause you play on multiple systems, it doesnt mean you're not a pony.


You may just be addicted :>

And brah, I know someone who doesnt even have their WiiU connected to the internet. Because his internet is still cable based. Yeah people still use cables.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 12, 2013)

Call me whatever you like, but I play games regardless of system. I don't an alliance to any of these companies. The only reason I'm getting a Xbox One first is because I like the launch games better on the Xbox more than I do on the PlayStation 4. I'd get a WiiU if Smash 4 wasn't the only game I cared for on that system.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Some people got it all the way twisted.


What do you mean you're what they used to call a gamer ?So I am I but I recognize bullshit when I see it. I'm getting another ps3 then I'll get a Wii-U PS4 or Xone don't interest me right now.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh look someone else who recognizes bullshit.Uploaded today too
[YOUTUBE]oWkGC0fgAh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

You're only interested in a fighting game on a Nintendo system? Ha okay.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuqmKg6QQTw[/youtube]

Ill put that here as many times as I have to


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

Gino said:


> How about the option of not wanting to connect to the internet period? Hell even on PS3 most of my gaming was spent offline or local multiplayer 360 rrod within months so there's that on  PC I  either buy the games from gog or steam then crack them all cause I don't wanna be bothered by shit like Drm.
> 
> 
> Options are good and not everyone even has access to the internet how hard that to understand?
> If you respond with well the one's not for you or any of that bogus shit then you're part of the problem .



Video games are a privilege, not a right. There is no problem

If you can't afford internet, you shouldn't be playing video games. I'm from Puerto Rico (3rd world country) and I can afford a 20 Mbps connection


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Video games are a privilege, not a right. There is no problem
> 
> If you can't afford internet, you shouldn't be playing video games. I'm from Puerto Rico (3rd world country) and I can afford a 20 Mbps connection



Are you being serious?


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I am. No company owes you anything. People be in here pretending that they do


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

You'd be terrible at running a company


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Yes, I am. No company owes you anything. People be in here pretending that they do



If they want your money they damn well better pander to their target audience.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Yes, I am. No company owes you anything. People be in here pretending that they do



Companies owe everything to its customers...without them those companies are nothing.  

Microsoft wants people to have to have an online connection?  That's fine...but don't make it so that you are unable to do anything after just one day of not connecting.  That's absurd.  People can lose internet access for several reasons...perhaps the wires containing the internet access were damaged through some natural disaster.  Perhaps the customer couldn't pay the internet bill on time.  Whatever the reason...Microsoft shouldn't fuck those people over by preventing them from using their Xbox One if they couldn't connect to Live after 24 hours.  Allow people to play for a month without an online connection...that isn't asking for too much.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Yes, I am. No company owes you anything. People be in here pretending that they do


I don't think anything is acting as though Microsoft owes them anything; I think you're forgetting the other half, that consumers do not owe companies anything. At the end of the day companies want people's money. It is fine if they take the approach that 'we don't owe the consumer anything'; however they do so at their own peril.


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not defending the Xbox One when it had DRM, it was terrible. There were a lot of things wrong with it and of course I wouldn't support a product that can lock up at any moment.

However, I am attacking the idea that they need to pander to a ridiculously low minority that doesn't have internet because... why? Makes no sense. Technology is gonna keep advancing and soon enough, everything will be connected. What percentage would those people be of total console sales? Probably so small that they're irrelevant.

If the console had to connect to the internet at an acceptable interval like a month like Dream suggested, I would be totally fine with it.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:
			
		

> However, I am attacking the idea that they need to pander to a ridiculously low minority that doesn't have internet because... why?



Ah, that's fine.  If Microsoft wants to exclude a group of potential customers then that's their choice.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2013)

Unless online is ingrained into the gameplay, I don't understand why an internet connection is necessary. It certainly shouldn't be a requirement to even use the hardware. For me the key issue is control; if I purchase a product I don't expect to have new terms forced down my throat ( The PS3 pisses me off in that regard), or told that I have to connect to the internet every so often. 

That being said I think you are making light of the internet requirement. Universities typically bar the ports needed to game online, shit happens- I remember when the gardener cut the internet cable and it took weeks for the internet provider to repair it, and someone could even go take to their console to a location that does not have access to the internet. 

So yeah it is two things. The necessity ( why should I do this) and the practicality ( Can I always do this) that is off putting. Wouldn't exactly say it is pandering to a small minority either, not after the backlash they received.


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 12, 2013)

what if if you were to go on vacation or a business trip? you mean to tell me you have to bring your xbox just to check in? yea, the 24 hour check in was a bad idea.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Gunners said:
			
		

> Unless online is ingrained into the gameplay, I don't understand why an internet connection is necessary.



It's a form of DRM.


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So yeah it is two things. The necessity ( why should I do this) and the practicality ( Can I always do this) that is off putting. Wouldn't exactly say it is pandering to a small minority either, not after the backlash they received.



By small minority, I mean the people without internet. The Xbox One still needs internet to function and it's no longer a problem. Needing internet as a whole was never an issue, just the extent to which Microsoft wanted to control the console


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

sworder said:


> Video games are a privilege, not a right. There is no problem
> 
> If you can't afford internet, you shouldn't be playing video games. I'm from Puerto Rico (3rd world country) and I can afford a 20 Mbps connection



......................Bitch are you fucking serious?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

the internet requirement for offline gaming doesn't make sense at all.



sworder said:


> Video games are a privilege, not a right. There is no problem
> 
> If you can't afford internet, you shouldn't be playing video games. I'm from Puerto Rico (3rd world country) and I can afford a 20 Mbps connection



i live in Puerto Rico from the municipality of morovis and the fucking internet go away often or slow down.(i use cablevision internet)

oh but there also a electricity blackout problem in my neighborhood and wend that happens the internet usually doesn't come back til the next morning.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually cloud computing isn't JUST empty marketing lingo. I'm sure part of it is, because it'sa buzzword and all. But it is actually possible to render things on a server and transfer the data to the xbox one, not everything that the CPU and GPU need to calculate is needed instantly, after all. You could theoretically lighten the workload for the xbox one, provided it's constantly online.
Lightmaps come to mind, since I've seen video's of that being done, but other things like AI routines and stuff like that that's cpu or gpu intensive but doesn't take up a lot of bandwidth.
Microsoft has invested a lot in their servers, I think this is what they have in mind for the near-future.

It's theoretically possible that in a few years we'll see games that have less impressive light calculations in offline mode, or fewer NPC, or poorer AI, etc, compared to online mode.

Obviously, if you can have a lot of stuff done on servers, the xbox one should be able to completely outclass the PS4 performance-wise.

So yeah, it's not merely DRM, it's future-proofing the device. Or at least that's what I think it is.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

If that's the case Linkdarkside you shouldn't be gaming.


**


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

whit the DMR the games you buy would have become nothing after M$ shutdown the servers after the console life cycle ended.


----------



## sworder (Nov 12, 2013)

My internet becomes shitty as well and slows down, and it also sometimes drops for a couple of hours when there's a storm, but I can't say I've gone more than 2 days with no internet recently. That happens rarely



Kind of a big deal said:


> Actually cloud computing isn't JUST empty marketing lingo. I'm sure part of it is, because it'sa buzzword and all. But it is actually possible to render things on a server and transfer the data to the xbox one, not everything that the CPU and GPU need to calculate is needed instantly, after all. You could theoretically lighten the workload for the xbox one, provided it's constantly online.
> Lightmaps come to mind, since I've seen video's of that being done, but other things like AI routines and stuff like that that's cpu or gpu intensive but doesn't take up a lot of bandwidth.
> Microsoft has invested a lot in their servers, I think this is what they have in mind for the near-future.
> 
> ...



This is Sony's vision as well. Yoshida (I think) stated how Playstation will become a service that can be streamed everywhere like Netflix. They will have all processing in the cloud and stream it to a small console, even phones apparently. Pretty much Gaikai on steroids

I imagine this is the future of consoles, and people with no internet are out of luck


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Actually cloud computing isn't JUST empty marketing lingo. I'm sure part of it is, because it'sa buzzword and all. But it is actually possible to render things on a server and transfer the data to the xbox one, not everything that the CPU and GPU need to calculate is needed instantly, after all. You could theoretically lighten the workload for the xbox one, provided it's constantly online.
> Lightmaps come to mind, since I've seen video's of that being done, but other things like AI routines and stuff like that that's cpu or gpu intensive but doesn't take up a lot of bandwidth.
> Microsoft has invested a lot in their servers, I think this is what they have in mind for the near-future.
> 
> ...



Not enough bandwith


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol lil jimmies being rustled by stnightrzrtrolling 

WiiU has a shitty cheap ass 20yr old hardware. And 1000 version of mario games. Nintendo doesnt have the balls to try something new and they have been feeding their customers the same 2d cartoon for the past 30yrs. 

And comparing wiiu hardware against the ps4? Rofl. The wiiu looks like a giant gameboy color. Lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2013)

When can  i just talk about being excited about the new System and Exclusives?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2013)

Gino said:


> If that's the case Linkdarkside you shouldn't be gaming.
> 
> 
> **


who you think you are to tell me i shouldn't be game, i been gaming since the SNES and will continue til the day i kill my self.


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> who you think you are on saying that i shouldn't be game, i been gaming since the SNES and will continue til the day i kill my self.




I'm just a guy on the internet telling you gaming is a privilege not a right.You're no longer fit for the gaming world.I mean it's teh future you can't fight it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol lil jimmies being rustled by stnightrzrtrolling
> 
> WiiU has a shitty cheap ass 20yr old hardware. And 1000 version of mario games. Nintendo doesnt have the balls to try something new and they have been feeding their customers the same 2d cartoon for the past 30yrs.
> 
> And comparing wiiu hardware against the ps4? Rofl. The wiiu looks like a giant gameboy color. Lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2013)

The past is the past. That has nothing to do with he present


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The past is the past. That has nothing to do with he present



Except that in this case there would be no present without them


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> Except that in this case there would be no present without them



Thats Like Saying without Edison there would of never been a lightbulb


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats Like Saying without Edison there would of never been a lightbulb



I'm fairly certain that your comparison is not adequate.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 13, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I'm fairly certain that your comparison is not adequate.



I have nothing against Nintendo but it's actually a decent point. 

When business saw that it would become profitable again they'd enter back into it. 

The gaming industry does not depend on any company, if they all fall new ones will rise because there's money to be made and lots of it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2013)

Tell me how Nintendo saved it.

Considering Japan and Europe didn't feel any real affects of what happened in north America only.  In the UK at least the whole of the 1980s saw massive growth in gaming whether it was from Nintendo, C64, Atari, ZX Spectrum.

Losing the US might have made gaming smaller but it certainly would NOT have killed it in the slightest.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

If Nintendo didnt save the Gaming Industry we'd be talking about how Gabe Newell saved it.

Do you know why we rarely get new companies into gaming? Because its an extremely difficult industry to get into, one that abuses the passion of its employees no less.

Being an Indie is ridiculously hard. More people are leaving gaming every day. But they're is always some wide eyed naive kid that's shovel ready.

The industry, is different from the hobbyist passion that gaming used to be. The gaming industry wouldnt be so lucrative if certain individuals had not taken the risks and direction they brought forth.

Those individuals are what expanded gaming into what it became in that era.

This industry very much so watches Nintendo. Who's responsible for controllers going from top to bottom towers to sideways with D-Pads and Two buttons? Who's responsible for the introduction of the analog stick and bumpers? Who's the one who revolutionized touch screen gaming?,Who's the one who brought motion controls to the masses?

This industry feeds off Nintendo. Because otherwise they'd have to innovate for themselves. Which to this day, I've only seen a few individuals in the PC space that are proactively minded towards doing as such.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2013)

Sega>Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

No Gunners.

Stop running Genesis Does in your brain every night.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

Sega better than Nintendo? 

What is your argument for this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

every company that exists today contributed something to the game industry. Whether good or bad, i don't think you can attribute it to any one company, as that would be shortsighted


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

True. Nintendo was definitely a big part of the industry, even know. I wonder what the industry would have been like without them?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

We'd have less commercials for Retro Junk to rife through.

Ahh good times.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 13, 2013)

You'd have to be delusional to discount Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Pok?mon, Animal Crossing, Starfox, Smash, and the other Nintendo titles that are so huge, and have molded some of our gaming today though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2013)

Starforx was shelved before it had any opportunity to mold anything.

BUT IT'S COOL NINTENDO, REVIVE FUCKING KID ICARUS AND LEAVE STARFOX IN THE GARBAGE.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Starforx was shelved before it had any opportunity to mold anything.
> 
> BUT IT'S COOL NINTENDO, REVIVE FUCKING KID ICARUS AND LEAVE STARFOX IN THE GARBAGE.



who needs starfox when you can have  another Donky kong or mario game


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like nintendo to pull its heads out of its asses and give me lufia or earthbound.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2013)

Its 2014 and mario controls is still the same press a to hurl fireballs and b to jump. Press down on the D-pad to duck and thats it. Megaman has a lot more content for a sidescroller than mariolol.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its 2014 and mario controls is still the same press a to hurl fireballs and b to jump. Press down on the D-pad to duck and thats it. Megaman has a lot more content for a sidescroller than mariolol.



no ..............


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I'd like nintendo to pull its heads out of its asses and give me lufia or earthbound.



Nintendo doesn't own Lufia.  You'd need to get Neverland to get their heads out of their asses on that one.  Or rather their publisher who keeps making them release garbage Lufia games instead of the old awesomness.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 14, 2013)

Have 3 weeks holiday starting from the 22nd.

Not getting a Xbone until Christmas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

The launch titles are getting from average to good reviews. Good news in that end.


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If Nintendo didnt save the Gaming Industry we'd be talking about how* Gabe Newell saved it.*



Don't see it.........


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Starforx was shelved before it had any opportunity to mold anything.
> 
> BUT IT'S COOL NINTENDO, REVIVE FUCKING KID ICARUS AND LEAVE STARFOX IN THE GARBAGE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Tell me how Nintendo saved it.
> 
> Considering Japan and Europe didn't feel any real affects of what happened in north America only.  In the UK at least the whole of the 1980s saw massive growth in gaming whether it was from Nintendo, C64, Atari, ZX Spectrum.
> 
> Losing the US might have made gaming smaller but it certainly would NOT have killed it in the slightest.



didn't Nintendo saved it ones? 1983?



> The sales of home video games had dropped considerably during this period, from $3 billion in 1982 to as low as $100 million in 1985, leading to bankruptcy for many game companies at the time. Following the release of the Nintendo Entertainment System in 1985, the industry began recovering, with annual sales exceeding $2.3 billion by 1988, with 70% of the market dominated by Nintendo. In 1986, Nintendo president Hiroshi Yamauchi noted that "Atari collapsed because they gave too much freedom to third-party developers and the market was swamped with rubbish games." In response, Nintendo limited the number of titles that third-party developers could release for their system each year, and promoted its "Seal of Quality", which it allowed to be used on games and peripherals by publishers that met Nintendo's quality standards



oh look they did.

Seal of Quality has to comeback. We need it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> didn't Nintendo saved it ones? 1983?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what your precious seal of quality gets you. 



There's plenty more examples too >.> cause that game was awesome wasn't it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> This is what your precious seal of quality gets you.



I didn't say it was perfect but then again with such seal Nintendo was ruling with iron fist. A lot of third party companies were not happy. It was something necessary.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

The seal of quality is certification and PR after the Atari period


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 19, 2013)

ljn: laughing joking numbnuts


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> didn't Nintendo saved it ones? 1983?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No

They didn't.

To say Nintendo saved gaming would be to say that gaming suddenly stopped during the crash.  News Flash.  The crash happened in North America only. It had no effect in the UK gaming industry or French or West German or Italian etc etc etc.  There was literal growth every year in the 1980s on our side of the world.  Even Japan barely felt anything about it.

The seal of approval didn't work anyway.  It was a PR stunt but when you got games like "Bible stories." and ANYTHING LJN.  You know their seal of quality was nothing but "Hey at least we don't have E.T or Custers revenge guys."


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> No
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> ...



Those bible games didn't have the Nintendo Seal of Approval.  They were unlicensed as I recall.

Of course all the LJN shit did have the Nintendo Seal of Approval, as did loads of other obsolutely atrocious games.  So yeah, the seal of approval really didn't have any real meaning.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Not that interested in getting a One right now, but I really wanted to get a One controller to play my PC games with. That thing looks ridiculously comfortable.

But lo and behold, Microsoft isn't releasing the drivers to make the One controller work on PCs until 2014.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2013)

Hum, I should take a look on those controllers for PC gaming as well. The 360 controller is probably my favorite controller ever and the One looks up to snuff as well.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh dear god, are people actually defending Nintendo's seal of quality like they aren't worse than Disney?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh dear god, are people actually defending Nintendo's seal of quality like they aren't worse than Disney?



This, Nintendo seal of quality didn't do anything positive for the gaming industry. What killed the gaming industry(in America)is tons of consoles coming out and no one knowing what to buy.

The gaming industry was still young and it was fastest growing industry ever at the time, everyone jumped on board with there own game console and over saturated a developing market.

The market itself was only going through a slump in America, Europe had a prospering pc gaming industry and Japan had the famicon doing well, it was only a matter of time that gaming would go back on the rise in America.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 19, 2013)

so did the Sex-Box Juan roll out smoothely?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2013)

*Xbox One won't support Twitch broadcasting until "the first part" of 2014*



> Live broadcasting to streaming site Twitch from the Xbox One will be arriving in 2014, Microsoft said today, with the company saying it is aiming to add the feature in "the first part" of the year. The PlayStation 4 currently supports broadcasting directly to Twitch.
> 
> When the Twitch Xbox One application first launches, Microsoft says, Xbox Live Gold users will be able to watch any broadcast on the live streaming video service. The Twitch application will also integrate into the Xbox OneGuide, and make use of the console's Snap and instant switching features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh dear god, are people actually defending Nintendo's seal of quality like they aren't worse than Disney?



Actually, let me make it clear. I defend more the meaning behind it at the time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]d-qxDdgiaWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Not that interested in getting a One right now, but I really wanted to get a One controller to play my PC games with. That thing looks ridiculously comfortable.
> 
> But lo and behold, Microsoft isn't releasing the drivers to make the One controller work on PCs until 2014.



And supposedly the ps4 controller is plug in and play with the PC.  Not only that but there are videos of people using the ps4 controller on the 360 which would be even more funny if it is true.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hum, I should take a look on those controllers for PC gaming as well. The 360 controller is probably my favorite controller ever and the One looks up to snuff as well.



Since I can't get a One controller right now, I'm probably just going to buy a wireless 360 controller for my PC gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

A couple of my co workers have the X1 on pre order. They are going for it because their friends also are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2013)

*Xbox One can't play music from USB sticks at launch*



> Xbox One users hoping to play music from a USB stick are out of luck. Microsoft director of product planning Albert Penello confirmed on Twitter last night that this functionality will not be available when the system is released on Friday. "Not at launch," he said. It is possible that music playback from a USB stick could be added later, but Penello did not say one way or the other.
> 
> The Xbox One is DLNA compatible and will play CDs on launch day. However, like the PlayStation 4, users will not be able to store or play MP3s on the system at launch.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2013)

> However, like the PlayStation 4, users will not be able to store or play MP3s on the system at launch.



Both of them can't do this?  What a load of shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2013)

Dream said:


> Both of them can't do this?  What a load of shit.



The Future is now and MP3s aren't part of the future


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Next Gen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Xbox One can't play music from USB sticks at launch*



I got shit for looking forward to some of the TV aspects, yet people care about this shit?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The Future is now and MP3s aren't part of the future



Fuck the future then.  



Zen-aku said:


> I got shit for looking forward to some of the TV aspects, yet people care about this shit?



I don't really care so much as being amazed that these basic features aren't included when the Xbox 360 had them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

Has more to do with software I believe. Still that is really basic why don't they have it when that is their angle? Are they expecting people to use the cloud?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2013)

They want people to use Xbox Music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

Dream said:


> They want people to use Xbox Music.



So basically the cloud. Fuck no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Xbox Music= I have to pay?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xbox Music= I have to pay?





> You get 15 free song plays then need Music Pass for ad-free streaming. No ad-supported streaming. Sorry,?



Cover.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2013)

Man the recording on XBOX is so much better than PS4. Wish PS4 would let me upload my fucking clip to my PC instead of uploading it on a damn stupid facebook post which makes the quality shit =/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Man the recording on XBOX is so much better than PS4. Wish PS4 would let me upload my fucking clip to my PC instead of uploading it on a damn stupid facebook post which makes the quality shit =/



You record directly for a reason. Even if that isn't an option right now it's the better one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow that is bad.
 Kay seems the Xbone is a no go near launch


The WiiU officially has better next gen multi taksing features than the Xbone.

IT can watch TV, play a game and... here's the kicker, Lower the volume. Bone cant.
Nor can it do anything else.

The next gen selling features for the Xbone is the removal of lag when you play a last gen system in it or some shit like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3Y51zatx9qs[/YOUTUBE]
This isn't me being cynical this time.
That sounds terrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You record directly for a reason. Even if that isn't an option right now it's the better one.



Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? What do you mean?



How you would get footage before recording from your console.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its 2014 and mario controls is still the same press a to hurl fireballs and b to jump. Press down on the D-pad to duck and thats it. Megaman has a lot more content for a sidescroller than mariolol.



*It's 2013 and.........yeah that's about it. *


Gino said:


> ......................Bitch are you fucking serious?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope Microsoft isn't giving the same corporate spiel as Sony regarding their lack of music/mp3 support "_we didn't think it was a big deal. It wasn't an effort to get people to subscribe to our unlimited music streaming service. We we're eventually going to add the feature...etc, etc, etc_"


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Wow that is bad.
> Kay seems the Xbone is a no go near launch
> 
> 
> ...


WiiUPCnextgen


ice77 said:


> *It's 2013 and.........yeah that's about it. *


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Gino said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]FCS_kif7qfk[/YOUTUBE]






*But going back on topic now. I kinda need to get to GAME today. Feels like it's time to see what kind of offers they have with the new xbone(not that i will buy it or anything since it's far more fun talking about a new gen consoles than probably playing one right now). *


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

Man, Crimson Dragon looks really cool. And I ain't playing that shit for I don't know how long.

Sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How you would get footage before recording from your console.



Elgato I have is a piece of shit. Either way, you have to buy an extra piece to even record PS4 gameplay. That's another 30 bucks. Least XBOX One way is so easy and smooth, Sony needs to fix that shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 21, 2013)

Ryse review scores:



> Shacknews - 5/10
> Eurogamer - 5/10
> Polygon - 6/10
> Joystiq - 2.5/5
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahahahahahaha

That's shovelware level. But I guess launch gamers can't be too picky (on either console)


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ryse review scores:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

*Two days ahead of launch, at least two people are lined up to buy next-gen console in New York City. *



> At least two people are already in line in New York City to buy an Xbox One, two days ahead of the next-generation console's release on Friday, November 22. It is not clear when they originally got in line.
> 
> Microsoft's Larry "Major Nelson" Hryb took a photo of the very first person in line, whose gamertag is "kingodin79." Meanwhile, Xbox team member Mike Ybarra snapped a photo of the first two people in line (above).
> 
> ...





Wait...what?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ryse review scores:



it has to be the lowest score game for them.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Ryse review scores:



Maybe Crytek should just focus on making game engines instead of games.  They should have enough clout now to not need to make games to sell their engines. 


...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Ahahahahahaha
> 
> That's shovelware level. But I guess launch gamers can't be too picky (on either console)



Worse than new super mario bros U


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like Ryse is scoring same as Knack...and I liked Knack. So meh, I'll try it once I get a XBOX One.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Wasn't expecting much from Ryse. It's scored very accurately to how I imagined. Something between pretty low and average. 

Seems like another game with more style than substance. I could play it though...but I won't. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3H-hDsVbDEg[/YOUTUBE]

Omg!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2013)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADSAIODHASIODHASODSHASODHAOHDASHDSAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAA!!!

Well, the narrator is really into marketing this game. That was hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

KI is the only game I want to play....................................................................................................................................


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Two days ahead of launch, at least two people are lined up to buy next-gen console in New York City. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You late brah I posted that last week.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 21, 2013)

*So we are 6 hours to launch(Swedish timezone) and I think it's our last chance to remember all the epic fails that corporate suits produced before the massive backlash and 180 reversal. Let's remember the good times with these:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*(pic was too large to post)*


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eygoc8H5drM[/YOUTUBE] I'm Still getting it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eygoc8H5drM[/YOUTUBE] I'm Still getting it



*Crytek

Crysis

Ryse*

Wow, I can't believe I JUST noticed that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 21, 2013)

Your not alone....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2013)

Only a few more hours until the midnight release here on the east coast. The news pouring in starting from then should be interesting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't wait for the IGN review of the XBOX1 no matter what score it is there will be a juicy shit storm in the comments and I will have a joyous evening reading it >;]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

no xbone is cancelled at the last minute.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel nothing......


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Only a few more hours until the midnight release here on the east coast. The news pouring in starting from then should be interesting.



Curious to see if the teases about us learning of something after the Xbox One's release that will cause a shitstorm end up being correct.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2013)

Friend just picked his up...I am jealous...I want it  Damn. I've had every system at launch except for Wii U (Which got few months later). My birthday is in January tho. Hoping to get some giftcards from family members that still love me enough and put it towards a XBOX One


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rd_aIC7sz4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]rd_aIC7sz4M[/YOUTUBE]



If anyone is WATCHING that they should not be TALKING. Because they have fucking internet. The patch takes a few minutes. Jesus, what will people bitch about next? Seriously, the shit like that is getting out of hand.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 22, 2013)

*So we should be about 39 minutes into the midnight launch(in NA) atm. Can't wait to hear what consumers will have to say. *


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 22, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> If anyone is WATCHING that they should not be TALKING. Because they have fucking internet. The patch takes a few minutes. Jesus, what will people bitch about next? Seriously, the shit like that is getting out of hand.



Ignore Linkdarkside.  Apparently he has a small dick and feels the need to seek attention by any means necessary


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 22, 2013)

So, anyone watch the launch event?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got back from game stop, patch is loading as  i type. every thing is  shiny and neat.

The Xbox One controller is the sexiest thing ive ever seen  i must say.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2013)

So...apparently there are a swath of people getting disc read errors out of the box.



Its launch, so there are going to be issues for everybody(except nintendo). But hopefully MS and Sony get it sorted


----------



## ice77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> So, anyone watch the launch event?



*I will watch it on IGN. Those guys can make it entertaining. 

Either way it seems Sweden, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, Holland, Norway, Russia and Switzerland won't be seeing Spybox until next year (Feb probably). And I was lazy enough to only figure this out just now.

Either way I will be going to England over Christmas this year(per usual) and see the glory unfold on The Queen Elizabeth II's own terrain. This will be interesting. *


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 22, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> If anyone is WATCHING that they should not be TALKING. Because they have fucking internet. The patch takes a few minutes. Jesus, what will people bitch about next? Seriously, the shit like that is getting out of hand.



Microsoft bring this on themselves. After the backlash they got earlier this year things like this shouldn't even be happening. I realise it's 2013 but not every household has an Internet connection.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Microsoft bring this on themselves. After the backlash they got earlier this year things like this shouldn't even be happening. I realise it's 2013 but not every household has an Internet connection.



*Well according to Microsoft everyone that they care about has the internet. Screw the rest and just get a 360 instead.*


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 22, 2013)

Been watching my friend play Dead Rising 3.

Truly the worthy of a launch title. 

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 22, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> True but not everyone has the internet, not everyone has a connection stable enough to download the patch.  Also with everyone downloading at the same time it will be slower.
> 
> There is no excuse that microsoft can give that actually is good enough for this.  It should be available for people to use as soon as they turn it on.  Yes the PS4 can't play blu ray films but if you are having internet issues when you get the PS4 you can at least you know play your games which is what it is about.



Not everyone has internet...

I know developing countries where there are more internet connections than users. They are losing a (very) small minority. Big deal...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fqsS12jcM34[/YOUTUBE]

36:50

Hahahahahaha

"A week ago it was a party, DJs, dancing music. Tonight... about 20 or 30"

The kids face is like... "Well... fuck you!"

"What game are you looking forward to playing?" 

"Call of Duty ghost and Madden 25!" 

Yeah, that's pretty much what I expected. Of course the first person in line for the One wants those two games.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 22, 2013)

How is the console?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

The controller is fantastic first of all. The only thing i'm a little sketchy on is that the bumpers don't feel right, but I didn't find it to be a hinderance when playing Battlefield 4 for a couple hours. The grips on the controller are really nice and make a difference. The D pad isn't a fucking disgrace.

The UI takes some getting used to as it's a bit different from the 360's. Took me a while to figure out how to change my gamerpic and go to settings. I also don't like that achievements are a separate app that you have to load to view what you unlocked. It takes too long compared to the instantaneous response of the 360. Other than that, it's pretty smooth. I'd say Kinect gets what I want about 85% of the time. Snapping doesn't slow anything down as far as  I can tell and is definitely a cool novelty. Microsoft will hopefully iron these out in time if the development of their last console was any indicator.

 It's annoying trying to memorize all the commands, which there are many. It will probably take me a solid week before I stop fucking up the voice commands by giving it the wrong keywords. The QR code scanning works as advertised. Took my xbox about two seconds to recognize the QR code for my day one achievement.

It really didn't take all that long to set everything up. A couple minutes to calibrate the kinect, a couple minutes to set your tv settings. I'll try to give some more launch day impressions after I play a bit more later.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

smh at the kinect/voice commands flopping over and over


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

My only problems come from either speaking too fast or from asking it tv stations that sound close to other stations.

It gets the basic snap/ go home/ switch to commands right just about every time. But sometimes you gotta raise your voice for it to pick up on you or give it a second to react after saying xbox. The time usually depends on whether its in standby or not listening.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Is the voice command shit mandatory? Can you just, you know, use buttons?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is the voice command shit mandatory? Can you just, you know, use buttons?



If you want the future, it needs to be forced upon you. Kneel down, peasant.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll wait and see what platform to get (if any) but I think I'll be happy with my 360 foor a good while longer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If you want the future, it needs to be forced upon you. Kneel down, peasant.



Can't wait until games are played like in Minority Report.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is the voice command shit mandatory? Can you just, you know, use buttons?



No it ain't mandatory. You can do everything with button presses if you want, but that aint fun .


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2013)

Kinfolk got the one He's returning it this weekend.I guess he thought I was playing about the patch LOL.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> No it ain't mandatory. You can do everything with button presses if you want, but that aint fun .



Thank God.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Kinfolk got the one He's returning it this weekend.I guess he thought I was playing about the patch LOL.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

some xbox ones are having blue-ray drive problems

[youtube]6hePpGBcPak[/youtube]

[youtube]lOPcMT5DHWY[/youtube]

[youtube]dIzTX_NjVj8[/youtube]


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't get a shave and/or a haircut, or Kinect may not recognize you. 


> Today is Xbox One's launch day. And plenty of you are probably busy   getting set up and playing some of the many launch titles available.   We've been at it for just over a week now, and with your Xbox One you'll   get the brand new Kinect sensor. With this you can get logged in (once   you've made all the necessary calibrations) to your Xbox One automatically as it has your biometrics down. This means the sensor is   capable of pairing the player in front of the screen with the   appropriate Xbox Live account.
> 
> *However, if you make some radical  changes to your appearance - such as a  visit to the barbershop - you  won't be recognised.* This was something  we experienced (see the before  and after pictures).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> some xbox ones are having blue-ray drive problems
> 
> [youtube]6hePpGBcPak[/youtube]
> 
> ...





Shit is hilarious.........


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 22, 2013)

Who among you has Ryse? And is it bad in a lulzy way or just bad?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Who among you has Ryse? And is it bad in a lulzy way or just bad?



I have Ryse (currenty playing it actually).

*It's not Bad.*

Its only problem is combat is a bit repetitive, but the story's good, It looks amazing, and while repetitive, combat is fluid, and fun. The Executions will make you feel like a war god.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

The environments are all dreadfully boring.

And the story's more melodramatic than Code Geass.

And the combat...well elts just say I prefer Sakura Samurai's Combat


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2013)

ign has a few defective units in their batch now


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I have Ryse (currenty playing it actually).
> 
> *It's not Bad.*
> 
> Its only problem is combat is a bit repetitive, but the story's good, It looks amazing, and while repetitive, combat is fluid, and fun. The Executions will make you feel like a war god.



Really? From my perspectiive, the game would have been a lot better without the QTEs. Just from watching an LP, there's one for every single enemy you kill.

I do admit though, graphics wise the game, particularly the facial animations look gorgeous. Par the course for Crytek though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Really? From my perspectiive, the game would have been a lot better without the QTEs. Just from watching an LP, there's one for every single enemy you kill.


 There optional, if you really want to just hit your enemy  till they fall down like every other hack and slash you can do that, you wont get as much EXP how ever.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I have Ryse (currenty playing it actually).
> 
> *It's not Bad.*
> 
> Its only problem is combat is a bit repetitive, but the story's good, It looks amazing, and while repetitive, combat is fluid, and fun. The Executions will make you feel like a *war god*.



So kind of like a.... God of War?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeaaah couldn't resist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> So kind of like a.... God of War?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its rome not greece 

In all seriousness, this combat system is more like assasins creed or  Batman


----------



## ice77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> So kind of like a.... God of War?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*WarGod = God of War

Warlord = Lord of War*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Sorry but I just couldn't resist either.*








Zen-aku said:


> Its rome not greece



*What's the difference? *


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Whats the difference between a Gyro and a Pizza *


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 22, 2013)

Seen gamesradar's review about the voice recognition not working for them, which gave them a _distaste_ for the Xbone, only for someone in the comments to point out that they were saying the wrong commands the entire time.  

Probably get mine after Christmas, most likely getting forza ( haven't played a proper racer in years so I need one ) and FIFA since it comes with almost every bundle. 

I'm incredibly stoked for 'destiny' can't wait to see what bungie do with it, played halo 3 a few days ago and its so dated but its still so much fun. I have faith in them. Will also be buying the whole of KI, nothing more satisfying than pulling of a major combo in a fighter. Never bought into all the ultra mega omega final form SF4 bullshit, pure vanilla all the way. So I need a new fighter to play.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 22, 2013)

According to MS PR, the Xbox One sold 1 million units worldwide in its first 24 hours, making it the biggest launch in Xbox history.

That's sold through, not shipped.

So much for console gaming being dead.



> Following a worldwide celebration, Xbox One launched in 13 markets yesterday to great fanfare. The team is excited to confirm the launch of Xbox One was the biggest launch in Xbox history, with more than one million consoles sold through worldwide in less than 24 hours ? surpassing day one Xbox 360 sales and setting a new record for Microsoft.
> 
> Xbox One is now sold out at most retailers. We are working to replenish stock as fast as possible to meet the unprecedented demand from our customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Shit is hilarious.........



[YOUTUBE]vVRab6Tb4Ok[/YOUTUBE]

this guy's second xbox is also broken:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]RJI97eIqge8[/youtube]




2 broken consoles in the space of 16 hours, he should just get his money back and sit this one out for a while


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh and I watched the Rev3 review or whatever it was with Adam Sessler last night where they played through the launch titles and explored the features. There weren't many positives, but it was great fun to watch.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> According to MS PR, the Xbox One sold 1 million units worldwide in its first 24 hours, making it the biggest launch in Xbox history.
> 
> That's sold through, not shipped.
> 
> So much for console gaming being dead.



Seems like the PS4 did a bit better.  It sold over a million in North America alone though that is a bit of silly way to say which did better.


----------



## Gino (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [youtube]vVRab6Tb4Ok[/youtube]
> 
> this guy's second xbox is also broken:
> 
> ...



..........man


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

it's got a woodpecker in it :33

more and more reports and videos coming, software issues too, but seriously tho, its bound to happen with launch consoles, they will be alright

them drum solos the consoles are doing with the discs are hilarious tho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]vVRab6Tb4Ok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this guy's second xbox is also broken:
> 
> ...



It just wasn't mean to be for that guy.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> this guy's second xbox is also broken:
> 
> 
> 2 broken consoles in the space of 16 hours, he should just get his money back and sit this one out for a while



Might as well switch over to the PS4 assuming that he doesn't have one already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

I found something very curious today when I went to my local stop to pick up Zelda. I didn't see a X1 in the store but I saw a PS4 but of course small store has such with a bundle. Anyway I asked; are you sold out of X1 already? he told me that he didn't even try to stock it in his store because it is too much. M$ went too far was his words. He even said that after he sell the PS4, he is not going to try to get more. He said with this kind of economy people are not willing to spend $450 or more for a console and he is forced to bundle those consoles with games to make money. He is not selling the PS4 without games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

i wonder why the blue-ray drive is going haywire in this many units, what could possibly be the cause? 

the console is spacious so it doesn't seem like it would be a design fault from that stand point


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i wonder why the blue-ray drive is going haywire in this many units, what could possibly be the cause?
> 
> the console is spacious so it doesn't seem like it would be a design fault from that stand point



The same reason a lot of PS4's have crapped out. New console launches always carry a noticeably higher failure rate. That's some people don't buy it day one and wait for these things to be fixed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah, i already said that, i meant why the blue-ray drive specifically since the xbox seems to be well designed, even if bulky, but its probably just a random manufacturing fuck up

anyway microsoft announced a million sales worldwide in 24 hours, a new record in xbox history, which is a great launch but it pretty much confirms ps4 sold more in the US since they announced "worldwide" and "xbox history" and not "in the US" and "gaming history" like it was done with the ps4

still amazing, just surprised to see sony having the early upper hand in the US since that's been xbox territory last gen, but lol at people that thought consoles were going to flop and its all mobile phones now

hopefully both consoles can keep the momentum going


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

It is definitely odd with the xbox's media focus for such a key part to fail so often. I'm glad mine isn't having that problem lol. I will say that I now realize why the Xbox is such a giant fucking leviathan. The thing doesn't even make a sound, it's almost eerie. It's also remarkably cool, you can't really feel heat emanating off it even after leaving it on for hours at an end (at least so far in my experience, can't speak for everyone). Almost 100% of the design philosophy seemed to be focused around preventing RROD. 

I'm glad for both Sony and Microsoft, console war bullshit is so pathetic. Each company being around makes the other work harder to please the fans which is only a good thing. I'd put Nintendo in here as well but we all know Nintendo is off in it's own happy corner.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The thing doesn't even make a sound, it's almost eerie. It's also remarkably cool, you can't really feel heat emanating off it even after leaving it on for hours at an end (at least so far in my experience, can't speak for everyone).



i was wondering about that, the noise level, them rev3 guys said it was pretty quiet

in regards to heating solution, sessler said the console doesn't overheat and that there's a side that remains cool but there's a side that get hot pretty quick, which had me like "????"


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmm.

Well I think that might be the case. Just tried holding my hand over the left side and it's definitely colder than the top right side. Might just be heat sink placement but I have no idea.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 22, 2013)

I wish I didn't have to cancel my day one edition..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

Why you watching little busters?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Well I think that might be the case. Just tried holding my hand over the left side and it's definitely colder than the top right side. Might just be heat sink placement but I have no idea.



It's your hands plat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

*Microsoft providing advance returns for broken Xbox One consoles *
_If you're having any serious issues with your new Xbox One, Microsoft will send you a replacement before you ship your broken console back. _



> After waiting such a long time for the new line of consoles to launch, having a busted system out of the box can be a real disappointment. Fortunately, Xbox One purchasers who are experiencing any problems, particularly the grinding disc drive issue popping up on a number of YouTube videos, won't have to wait long to get back in the action. Microsoft is using their advance return system to allow gamers to receive a console prior to shipping back a broken system for service.
> 
> Regarding the disc issue, Microsoft issued the following statement to GameSpot:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Whats the difference between a Gyro and a Pizza



None. They're both tasty! 



Platinum said:


> The same reason a lot of PS4's have crapped out. New console launches always carry a noticeably higher failure rate. That's some people don't buy it day one and wait for these things to be fixed.



Which is why I'll wait till December to get both my PS4 and Xbone.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, i already said that, i meant why the blue-ray drive specifically since the xbox seems to be well designed, even if bulky, but its probably just a random manufacturing fuck up
> 
> anyway microsoft announced a million sales worldwide in 24 hours, a new record in xbox history, which is a great launch but it pretty much confirms ps4 sold more in the US since they announced "worldwide" and "xbox history" and not "in the US" and "gaming history" like it was done with the ps4
> 
> ...



I'm surprised they could go this far actually. They have prize and bad publicity against them, and they're biting Sony's heels anyways. Imagine what would've happened had the console been as it is now when they unveiled it!

Also, the PS3 was selling less when it was released, yet they caught up and even surpassed the X360 in some markets... so it's far from over.



Platinum said:


> It is definitely odd with the xbox's media focus for such a key part to fail so often. I'm glad mine isn't having that problem lol. I will say that I now realize why the Xbox is such a giant fucking leviathan. The thing doesn't even make a sound, it's almost eerie. It's also remarkably cool, you can't really feel heat emanating off it even after leaving it on for hours at an end (at least so far in my experience, can't speak for everyone). Almost 100% of the design philosophy seemed to be focused around preventing RROD.
> 
> I'm glad for both Sony and Microsoft, console war bullshit is so pathetic. Each company being around makes the other work harder to please the fans which is only a good thing. I'd put Nintendo in here as well but we all know Nintendo is off in it's own happy corner.



I also hate this Sony vs Microsoft bull. I'm getting both consoles... one for my media (Xbone) and one for my indie games (PS4). If there's a new StarFox, I'll get a bloody WiiU as well...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

Just don't see the point as getting an xbone as a media box.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2013)

My ps3 is doing pretty good as a media box, I only wish it could pla without the ps3 media server. Microsoft bet on the wrong horse, cable is getting less subscriptions by the day.

If they want to win a media war, they need to cut a deal for ad free Hulu.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2013)

Lmao. 1mil sheep bought the xbox one on the very first day? I knew the end is near. The world is being hit with natural disasters left n right, gay and lesbian people are getting married and rules the entier nation, taxes so high, and all other shitstorm from muslim countries. Then this shit happened.

WE MUST REPENT. NOW.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think the 1 million is that impressive, Mircosoft released the console in 13 regions, Sony only released the ps4 in Canada and the USA. PS4 likely going to have a much bigger global market when the time comes.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Depends on your definition of impressive and what you are comparing it to. The comparison between the launch of the 360 and the launch of the One is a dramatic improvement on units sold. Wii U sold like 200,00 in it's first week. 

Sony obviously was going to sell more initially that was never in doubt. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Lmao. 1mil sheep bought the xbox one on the very first day? I knew the end is near. The world is being hit with natural disasters left n right, gay and lesbian people are getting married and rules the entier nation, taxes so high, and all other shitstorm from muslim countries. Then this shit happened.
> 
> WE MUST REPENT. NOW.





> "Rise against HATE"


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2013)

so Corinne Yu (Halo team) left for Naughty Dog. That's huge!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think the 1 million is that impressive, Mircosoft released the console in 13 regions, Sony only released the ps4 in Canada and the USA. PS4 likely going to have a much bigger global market when the time comes.


ssh, no tears now, only dreams


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations on the launch guys.  I have a question about the Kinect.  Can you play most of these new games without it?  Could I buy the new system and basically throw my Kinect away if I wanted?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so Corinne Yu (Halo team) left for Naughty Dog. That's huge!


What did she do?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Congratulations on the launch guys.  I have a question about the Kinect.  Can you play most of these new games without it?  Could I buy the new system and basically throw my Kinect away if I wanted?



If you wanted to yes.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> What did she do?



She's been in the game development industry for a long time (mainly graphics stuff) and won some awards. Basically a lesser John Carmack with tits.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

* People are selling Xbox One "Day One" Achievements on eBay*
_Special Achievement included with limited edition Day One consoles going for $30-$60 on auction site. _



> Multiple listings for the special "Day One" Achievement included with the commemorative Xbox One consoles have appeared on eBay (via Kotaku), following the system's launch yesterday.
> 
> The Achievement is available via download code, meaning anyone can redeem it. At press time, numerous listings are available with prices in the range of $30-$60.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

I should have sold mine at those prices . People are fucking dumb; it's a 0 point achievement. It's only worth it if you think Microsoft will have some promotion down the line for launch day buyers.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 23, 2013)

My friend bought the xbone with the hopes of reselling it asap for a higher price and now moans like a bitch that it's not gonna get sold cos noone wants xbones while ps4 auctions end very quickly. Music to my ears.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 23, 2013)

Was it a day one edition? 

I think those are the ones that people would be after just looking at a quick glance on Ebay, the normal ones look to be selling at around the normal price. Day 1's seem to get about 100-200 dollars above retail.

Speaking of reselling consoles I was talking to a guy in the launch line who sold his PS4 and a couple launch games a while back to a guy for $1400 which is just stupid amounts of money. Turns out the PS4 he sent that guy was one of the defective ones and the guy had to send it to sony . 

That has got to suck. Never speculate on consoles.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 23, 2013)

I planned to resell my D1


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think the 1 million is that impressive, Mircosoft released the console in 13 regions, Sony only released the ps4 in Canada and the USA. PS4 likely going to have a much bigger global market when the time comes.



Do note that Microsoft probably sent over less units to NA than Sony did considering that they had were releasing in 13 regions.  I have no idea how many were shipped to NA but if it was less than 1 million then I wouldn't use this as a "victory" for Sony.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2013)

Xbone was sold out or something


the only realistic way to get some comparable numbers is after a few months .. or a few months *after both* consoles are released everywhere .. or just at the end of this generation


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 23, 2013)

so how many people have died from the XBone burning down their homes?


----------



## eHav (Nov 23, 2013)

so xbones have launch issues aswell?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2013)

its been posted


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 24, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> My friend bought the xbone with the hopes of reselling it asap for a higher price and now moans like a bitch that it's not gonna get sold cos noone wants xbones while ps4 auctions end very quickly. Music to my ears.



Weird, people around here have been doing the opposite.


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2013)

So I read about the forza5 monetization situation absolutely disgusting.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 24, 2013)

I love how hung up people get on manufacturers issues. They do realize the problem isn't from Sony or Microsoft right? Hell Galaxy S4 had launch day issues.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Also, the PS3 was selling less when it was released, yet they caught up and even surpassed the X360 in some markets... so it's far from over.



Not quite just some.  The American market was the only one where the 360 outsold the PS3.  The rest of the world was easily PS3 territory.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 24, 2013)

*Xbox One ?Sold Out at Most Retailers? But There Are Still Plenty Right in the Heart of New York, Including Day One Editions*



> Not even 24 hours after the North American launch of the Xbox One Microsoft sent a press release stating that ?Xbox One is now sold out at most retailers,? but that statement must not have included Toys?R?Us or Best Buy.
> 
> Just a walk across Times Square from the location of one of the console?s big launch events to the local Toys?R?Us store, which happens to be the biggest store of the retail chain in the world, and also a very well known shopping outlet, would have confirmed that there are still plenty Xboxes to be had, as discovered by our valiant reporter Al Zamora, that went on reconnaissance today.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2013)

They sold out here, everywhere. I want one tho, but gonna wait till got some extra monies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2013)

Watch the fat man enumerate on his Xbox Launch Woes before you bite teh bullet 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txbrwfVilNc[/youtube]


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Watch the fat man enumerate on his Xbox Launch Woes before you bite teh bullet
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txbrwfVilNc[/youtube]



I hate hate HATE Mario.. but that one looked fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I hate hate HATE Mario.. but that one looked fun.



That's what everyone says


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I hate hate HATE Mario.. but that one looked fun.


First one's bought in over 13 years for me XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2013)

Shrimps on the barbie and all that.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shrimps on the barbie and all that.



Not surprising, WiiU has sold like shit in the UK.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2013)

Poor Wii U .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 26, 2013)

*Xbox One Upload Studio Users Banned for 'Excessive Profanity' *


*Microsoft doesn't want you to swear at your Xbox One*
http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-doesnt-want-swear-xbox-one-195030245.html


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)

Might hurt it's feelings.
See this was the bullshit people were afraid of and this is just for the little shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BuzT78V6Y_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2013)

what kind of pg shit is this


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Watch the fat man enumerate on his Xbox Launch Woes before you bite teh bullet
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txbrwfVilNc[/youtube]



as soon as i get out at work at 1am on thanksgivign im goign to gamestop and camping out for the wii bundle that has this game  and nintendo land for 300 dolalrs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Not surprising, WiiU has sold like shit in the UK.



Not shocking given what X-Box One sold on Day 1 alone. WiiU sales were abysmal in the UK, Europe and World Wide for that matter.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 27, 2013)

Still not sure if I'll get it (or any next gen console) but Sunset Overdrive looks amazing, by far the most interesting upcoming exclusive of next gen (my opinion)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Still not sure if I'll get it (or any next gen console) but Sunset Overdrive looks amazing, by far the most interesting upcoming exclusive of next gen (my opinion)





An FPS is giving you the sprits?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Might hurt it's feelings.
> See this was the bullshit people were afraid of and this is just for the little shit.



It's funny cause Sony is doing practically the same thing with its twitch/camera thing shit.

What were these chucklefucks expecting from us? That we all hold hands in harmony while we play games without saying bad words?

Then again, neither of these consoles have any games so it's no wonder people are putting up sex shows and shitflinging fests instead.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's funny cause Sony is doing practically the same thing with its twitch/camera thing shit.
> 
> What were these chucklefucks expecting from us? That we all hold hands in harmony while we play games without saying bad words?
> 
> Then again, neither of these consoles have any games so it's no wonder people are putting up sex shows and shitflinging fests instead.



Well I've certainly never found the need to cuss continually in any game. 

Certainly there's no requirement to hold hands but I don't yell obscenities because someone got me with a head shot.  

I read an amusing comment on IGN on the subject, someone uses such behavior to unwind which is practically the opposite, getting riled up and yelling at people ;P  

I don't understand it quite frankly, I play on PC mostly and any online games I play, including FPS games people don't act like that. 

I'm not gonna complain if they ban all the annoying kids yelling constant streams of cuss words.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

I play action games to unwind, or puzzle games. 

all that focus then you put it down and you're zen like a friend


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2013)

Simulators are the best games to mellow you out I feel.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> An FPS is giving you the sprits?



You mean spirits? There are many FPS exclusives on both consoles (Titanfall, Killzone, The Order), but Sunset Overdrive looks the most original and outstanding.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

TTGL said:


> You mean spirits? There are many FPS exclusives on both consoles (Titanfall, Killzone, The Order), but Sunset Overdrive looks the most original and outstanding.



No gameplay yet though, it looks like a PC game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

Nah Man I said the sprits.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4rKvWA6w20[/youtube]

Skips your beat and gives you the hear palpitations of the sprits.

I know it happened to the gal I took to meet him XD


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 29, 2013)

Not even going to bother with this system for obvious reasons.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 29, 2013)

wow eurogamer scored fighter within a 1/10



> There are so many things wrong with Fighter Within it's impossible to keep count. The first thing you notice is the gesture recognition. *Kinect struggles to comprehend the most basic of hand movements*. Performing simple actions requires gargantuan amounts of perseverance and luck, and frequently leaves you frustrated, furious and exhausted. And that's just the menu screens.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 4, 2013)

*Forbes: Don?t buy the Xbox One*



> The holiday console war is in full swing now and points are being scored on both sides. Sony came out strong, selling more than 1 million PlayStation 4 consoles during the box?s first 24 hours of availability alone. Then Microsoft?s Xbox One launched a week later and matched the PS4′s astonishing first-day sales performance. Things seemed to be leaning in the Xbox?s favor after sales of the new console crushed the PS4 at Walmart and Target on Black Friday, but PlayStation 4 supply constraints may have been to blame ? Sony would later announce that it sold 2.1 million PS4 consoles so far and Microsoft has yet to issue a real response. Both consoles have their merits and either one seems like a solid buy this holiday season, but those considering the Xbox One should pump the brakes according to one reviewer.
> 
> Forbes contributor Patrick Moorhead recently shared his thoughts after buying and using the new Xbox One for a while, and the verdict isn?t good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2013)

Sherlock series 3 air date confirmed for the US


> A TEENAGER has been left fuming after mistakenly buying a photo of an in-demand computer console online.
> 
> Peter Clatworthy thought he had paid ?450 for an XBox One console on eBay, but actually received a picture of one in the post.



I'm sorry, this situation totally sucks and I would be pissed if I were him but...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey at least the paper will work.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds more like an M$ scheme.
Selling photos and then reporting high console sales


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

> The *19-year-old* student, of Bilborough, had saved up in order to buy a limited edition Day One version of the console as a surprise Christmas present for *his four-year-old son*, McKenzie.


.                           .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> .                           .



I sure hope that was a typo and it meant to read 4 month old son or 29 year old Graduate student.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2013)

He had a kid at 15, that's in line with around the time most people start having sex

only he/they were not smart enough to use protection and the russian roulette didn't pay in his favor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

He's buying an xbone for his 4  year old son?


Kira Yamato said:


> I sure hope that was a typo and it meant to read 4 month old son or 29 year old Graduate student.


That would be worse.




PoinT_BlanK said:


> He had a kid at 15, that's in line with around the time most people start having sex
> 
> only he/they were not smart enough to use protection and the russian roulette didn't pay in his favor



Or smart enough to not buy an xbone for his 4 year old son.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He's buying an xbone for his 4  year old son?
> 
> That would be worse.



You have to get them started gaming before they're old enough to walk v_v


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> You have to get them started gaming before they're old enough to walk v_v



With something expensive like that?
Get them a wii or an old NES.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2013)

This hoax can brick your Xbox


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2013)

That's just cruel.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 7, 2013)

The World said:


> This hoax can brick your Xbox



It isn't already a brick?


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

It doubles as a fine drink coaster as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLZ53g5aoZs[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

real talk MTs need to stop like now. Both sides are losing my respect. And there was barely even any left to begin with.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb_ppxwH4HU[/youtube]

ok, this looks awesome. shame i won't get to play it, i'm jelly

full of cliches like experiment going wrong, the heroes and bad guy gaining powers from it but man, it looks like the execution will be great. this game is one to look out for


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Boy that sure was a lot of gameplay.(sarcasm)


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 8, 2013)

michael bay, the game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's hope he's not such a dumbshit when buying things online next time.


----------



## lathia (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's hope he's not such a dumbshit when buying things online next time.



19 year old... present for his son. Yeah, okay


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2013)

So.... Peggle 2 is fucking great.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2013)

Luna is OP as fuck in peggle 2. If you keep her nightshade ability until the last orange peg you can get 800K easy on the final shot and decimate any ace score if it bounces around the bumpers a bit.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

so now the owner of an xbox one, currently playing my ps3 through the hdmi in while I wait for killer instinct to finish installing...

would have bought dead rising, forza and need for speed if the px wasn't ass at keeping shit in stock.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

well killer instinct's combo system is balls to the walls awesome and completely noob friendly, which bodes well for me but damn those micro-transaction 

playing with one character only, ill keep my money


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Are you the Toaster?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Are you the Toaster?



the Toaster?

I'm not getting the reference


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

It means an Xbox One that refuses to update

500$ paperweight


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> It means an Xbox One that refuses to update
> 
> 500$ paperweight



oh no lol i updated, I dont want to drop the 20 for the characters because I want dead rising 3 and my data plan will not by any means let me down load any of these games 

also my px is out of xbox one games, figures, first they have the games but no systems, then they have the system but no games. army at its finest


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2013)

Get Peggle 2 Man.

You need Peggle 2.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

i have been hearing good things about that game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

too bad it doesnt run in 60fps all the time


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i have been hearing good things about that game



No game on earth makes you feel happier than playing peggle for a bit. It's an experience very few games give you and it will only set you back 12 bucks.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

that could be a problem, the xbox wont take my debit card


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYPsBIAWer4[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

so i have peggle 2, addicting as hell. 

really can't wait to play some of the other games. ironically i've spent most of my time playing my other systems through the xbox 

also I smart man recommending the wii u. still my favorite purchase this year, with the vita taking a close second.

EDIT:  these motherfuckers trying to make me pay for xbox live to use internet explorer. got me fucked up


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2013)

For some reason the first word that comes to my mind when hearing peggle, is nutsack or scrotum.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

its even funnier because the first thing i thought of was testicle


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTe6DAIASE4[/youtube]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 17, 2013)

24 Hour check in DRM activates during KI tournament


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> 24 Hour check in DRM activates during KI tournament



No one should be surprised....


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't wait until Microsoft activates it for everything.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2013)

Is Ryse son of Rome a good game


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2013)

I suppose that it could appeal to some people but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> 24 Hour check in DRM activates during KI tournament


Seriously it's not even out for a month and they are reversing policies?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor plat.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah poor me who this doesn't even effect in the slightest .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 17, 2013)

TBF, the DRM thing might have been an accident.

Still hilarious though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah poor me who this doesn't even effect in the slightest .



one day while playing peggle 2 it'll happen. Then, then you'll weep


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 18, 2013)

Muk said:


> Seriously it's not even out for a month and they are reversing policies?


They reversed policies almost the next week after they reversed them the first time around. And were reversing for this entire time, sneakily. Smart people were trying to warn the masses, but, well:


> 2 million sold


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2013)

The world would be a boring place if there are no stupid people. But 2million? Thats too much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D4AqxP366RM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2013)

*Toys R Us to have Xbox One units in stock tomorrow, will stay open for 87 straight hours *



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> Looking to put an Xbox One under the tree this Christmas? Toys R Us stores across the country will have systems in stock when they open tomorrow, December 21, at 6 a.m.
> 
> According to a Toys R Us representative, shoppers will be limited to one console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wLYXVB6a4mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2013)

Next month I should have enough money to buy my XBOX One. Can't wait <3


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2013)

Has anyone here played spartan assault? Wondering if it's worth a purchase.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought the Xbox one but the voice command does not work all the time to turn it off or on, but not bad of a system I was going to wait to get it because I  just got a ps 4 and I had trouble with the 360 at launch. But I decided to get it. I need to add it to my dish though. Have not done it yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Kinect still shit, no surprise.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 31, 2013)

*GameStop Seems to be Trying Extra Hard to Sell the Xbox One *




> NeoGAF user jaaz has taken a picture of the GameStop display in his area. Let?s just say they are definitely trying their hardest to educate people about what the Xbox One does.
> 
> ?I?ve seen the same or similar set-up at least two other GameStops. They had a few empty PS4 boxes stacked but nothing near as prominent. Inquiries on whether the PS4 was in stock were met with a negative. In the last GameStop, the employee actually said he had a PS4 but was using it as a Kinect stand for his Xbone because the PS4 has no games, especially sports games. I didn?t even bother with him.
> Take it for what?s it worth, but there seems to be a clear push at GameStop to move Xbones. It also appears from the homemade signs that GameStop is still trying to clear the air from the Xbone reveal fiasco earlier this year.? ? jaaz


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 31, 2013)

They're doing worse than that, their actually holding back PS4's they have in stock in an effort to sell XBox1's, for instance the Gamestop's by my home actually had PS4's in stock that could be clearly seen when they opened their back door where they hold their stuff and when asked about them they'd give a bs excuse.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 1, 2014)

Doesn't really matter, PS4 is outselling xbones even with all their shady moves.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 1, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Doesn't really matter, PS4 is outselling xbones even with all their shady moves.



Does matter to me, I'm still trying to nab one.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2014)

Microsoft paying Gamestop to do that???


----------



## Joker J (Jan 1, 2014)

Bought a Xbone yesterday, frozed on me a couple of times, got all my money back today. 

I would have taken it back anyways withought the freezing happening,  I was simply not pleased with the console, plus I was forced to pay 100$ more on a device I was never going to use, the Kinect.

Now im trying to get a PS4 which is difficult. I don't know if they are lying  to me or not when I ask stores do they have any PS4's in stock. (-_-)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2014)

100 bucks so far for it. THink with my birthday might get some extra dollars


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 2, 2014)

finaly managed to get dead rising 3. ac 4 has been a blast. no complaints about the console itself but microsoft are blatant greed fucks.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 2, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GameStop Seems to be Trying Extra Hard to Sell the Xbox One *




699 for that bundle? da fuck they smoking


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol Gamespot are sellouts to M$


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2014)

No I do know a couple people who still think the restrictions are in place. Microsoft didn't really do a good job announcing they weren't


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> No I do know a couple people who still think the restrictions are in place. Microsoft didn't really do a good job announcing they weren't



couple of my friends thought they were in place too. i dont know how getting the xbox 1 first will effect this next year as far as my gaming goes. maybe i will end up waiting a year for the ps4 now...that 499 price tag along with the games i want to guy doubling...and an engagement...fuck...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> *GameStop Seems to be Trying Extra Hard to Sell the Xbox One *



As tacky as that looks, Nintendo should take a page out of that playbook to educate casual consumers and clear up confusion about their product


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

can anyone explain to me why the fuck AC4 decided to just uninstall itself from my HD?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 4, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> can anyone explain to me why the fuck AC4 decided to just uninstall itself from my HD?



It's a minor glitch on the Xbox 1 apparently from what I saw skimming through the internet. They suggest (Microsoft) to power cycle the system before you reinstall games.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> It's a minor glitch on the Xbox 1 apparently from what I saw skimming through the internet. They suggest (Microsoft) to power cycle the system before you reinstall games.



what does power cycle mean?


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 4, 2014)

Enjoying mine so far, the kinect has been working fine with the voice commands for me. The only time it has problems is if someone else is in my room and it gets confused as to who's talking? 

Must have been lucky, I haven't had any problems with mine so far. Dead rising and Fifa took an age to install because the xbox decides to install the patches before the game.  
Really enjoying DR, The fact there is less emphisis on time limits to get things done already makes it unquestionably better than 1 & 2. 

Fifa... I know it's a new engine and everything but its still just Fifa, nothing to get excited about. I've barely touched it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

yeah those installs are fucking horrible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-pwHfLZBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2014)

korea blocks porn so i dont even get to be a statistic


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 6, 2014)

How did this turd of a device sell 3million units


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 6, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> what does power cycle mean?



On the console, press and hold the Xbox button until the light behind it turns off (about 5 seconds), which means the console is off.
After the console has shut down, unplug the power cord and wait 30 seconds.
Plug the console back in and turn it on using the Xbox button. Power cycling will reset the network card and clear the cache. 

So yea don't know how much it helps though.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 7, 2014)

dont think i should have come across the problem in the first place then. because I always do a full shut down. fuck that standby crap.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> How did this turd of a device sell 3million units



Popularity of the previous console + Many people being interested in Xbox One launch/upcoming games.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2014)

Preet I know you love shitty robot romance movies, but do you got to act like a robot too ?

"Let me insert logical response to human inquiry"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> How did this turd of a device sell 3million units



Same reason why PS4 sold so much. Hype engine, console wars and overmarketing that actually manages to work despite a sorely lack of games.

It's all about brand loyalty.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks that is kind of small?

Especially since this game is mutiplayer only.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2014)

^

Why would that be small? This game doesn't want to be Planetside 2, it always showed relatively few people playing against each other.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2014)

6vs6 only?  Fuck this, I won't be getting it.  I prefer multiplayer shooters allowing 32+ players in a match.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 8, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that is kind of small?
> 
> Especially since this game is mutiplayer only.



is that for titanfall?

what a horrendous piece of shit, why are xbox fanboys marching around like that waste of disk space is going to revolutionize anything?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's right. I actually forgot. Console wars.

Carry on with the blind shit flinging.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Why would that be small? This game doesn't want to be Planetside 2, it always showed relatively few people playing against each other.



This. I hate big scale fights, no real skill. Anyone could get kills. 6 vs 6, now that's team work. I can't wait. 



Disaresta said:


> is that for titanfall?
> 
> what a horrendous piece of shit, why are xbox fanboys marching around like that waste of disk space is going to revolutionize anything?


How so? Looks fucking fantastic. I'm not a huge fan of shooters anymore but this looks great. The hands on gameplay a few months back made me def want to try it. How smooth it is to use mech, run on walls, and high speed battles def looks great.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> what a horrendous piece of shit, why are xbox fanboys marching around like that waste of disk space is going to revolutionize anything?


they _*are*_ xbox fanboys, so...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2014)

Plus it isn't like it is available elsewhere

oh wait it is on the PC which basically all console users should have.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2014)

Not everyone needs (or wants) a PC gaming machine. Plenty of people wanna hook up a console to their TV and play. Simple as that.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mWZLa4AnN5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 12, 2014)

downloaded max and the curse of brotherhood. fucking best indie i've played since limbo


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2014)

so anyone playing anything right now?

works been busy but i sat down for more max and the curse of brotherhood today and continue to be impressed by how fun the little game is. 

also heard that the "definitive edition" of tomb raider is running at 30 fps. how you slap a name like definitive edition on something and then have it run at lower setting than pc is beyond me. though i expected no less.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't help but be amused a bit.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2014)

thats some sad shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2014)

Sooooo. Hows the RroD version 2.0??? Is the graphics good?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 19, 2014)

graphics are fine. i honestly dont know what anyones jimmies are ruffled about. hell tomb raider will run at 1080 30 fps on both systems. which really is just sad for this whole gen.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> I can't help but be amused a bit.



[YOUTUBE]0ayk-z0nY40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LlNYJfEjrXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

It's like Microsoft wants to generate bad publicity for itself.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol. Im talking about the red ring of death version 2.0  i heard its a new xbox1 exclusive game. Is the graphics good???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, youtubers are sellouts and suck big corporate greedy cock? Why, i never heard of that before!


----------



## Gino (Jan 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zP26cdu6CnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9CnSIJJNjIs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yxGwkS8R0Ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 22, 2014)

here the sellout youtubers list


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Microsoft has 3.9 million Xbox's shipped.

They've got about 800,000 of those still sitting on store shelves. Wonder how long it will take for them to sell through all of that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2014)

Got about 200 saved up. Hoping with Tax money can finally pick this up. So excited to play Titanfall and Dead Rising 3!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2014)

*Insider: Xbox One has no hope, will lose this generation of console war to PS4*



> Xbox One Vs PlayStation 4
> 
> Most would agree that the console war for this generation of video game systems is far from over? but it may have been over before it even really started. According to comments made by well-known industry insider Ashan Rasheed, who goes by the name ?Thuway? on Twitter and video game forum NeoGAF, Sony?s PlayStation 4 is the clear winner in this generation of video game consoles. He also says that will continue to be the case for this entire console generation according to his sources, suggesting that Microsoft did not build its Xbox One with the future in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Got about 200 saved up. Hoping with Tax money can finally pick this up. So excited to play Titanfall and Dead Rising 3!



Why                             ?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why                             ?



LOL he's always this way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean you can get Titan Fall on PC .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Ps4 wasnt designed with more forward thinking hardware choices at all. My ass lol.

They'll have to find new techniques 4 years in to give devs what they "need" my ass..Thuway's a pissant on neogaf.

Shit Mark Cerny said it himself. Listen to the CERNY PERNY.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:
			
		

> Ps4 wasnt designed with more forward thinking hardware choices at all. My ass lol.



PS4 just picked more powerful hardware.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> PS4 just picked more powerful hardware.



Cheaper hardware too. Lol. 

MS inundated the Xbox with too much ancillary crap 

But its not like PS4 is that ... grand.  I could build a better system with more longevity for pretty much the same price. 


If you buy a PS4 its for the exclusive blue game cases. 
And praying your controller doesnt tear.

Otherwise its a no. 

Really wish someone would come in and knock on sony and ms's heads because those to are simply skating by.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Cheaper hardware too. Lol.
> 
> MS inundated the Xbox with too much ancillary crap
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2014)

> Retailer NewEgg is currently selling a "limited" supply of Xbox One consoles through its eBay page for $480, or $20 below the console's normal $500 price.
> 
> Sales are limited to one per customer.
> 
> ...



A whole $20 off. Yeah, I'm sure sold now


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally picked it up today! Omg, loving Dead Rising and the recording feature is so much better than PS4's. Really digging it so far!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2014)

so, anyone been following this?


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2014)

Not a single leak interests me. :/


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2014)

lol and now a former mod who was banned outed himself saying this is controlled leak by higher MS execs 

this is getting better and better

it's in this thread:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2014)

Dead Rising 3 is easily the best in the series...for actually being finally fun.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 1, 2014)

play max crazy you wont be disappointed.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2014)

Thinking if should get Max or Peggle first.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Finally picked it up today! Omg, loving Dead Rising and the recording feature is so much better than PS4's. Really digging it so far!



HAHA! Transparent as always never change.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 1, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Thinking if should get Max or Peggle first.



either way your right. max is more appealing to me, but thats because I love puzzle games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Finally picked it up today! Omg, loving Dead Rising and the recording feature is so much better than PS4's. Really digging it so far!



I'm absolutely sure you aren't being paid.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> either way your right. max is more appealing to me, but thats because I love puzzle games.



I do love puzzle games as well. Is it similar to Trine? I enjoyed that one a lot. I think might get Peggle first just cause of the mass amount of content then pick up Max sometime next month. Trying Ryse out Monday. Not expecting much but I didn't think I'd enjoy Knack either and had fun with that so we'll see.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 2, 2014)

max is very similar to limbo in my opinion. though i have never played trine.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice. I liked Limbo (Tho got boring in the middle) so I'll def buy it, think Peggle first. How is Peggle played? It looks wacky but fun.

My Dead Rising 3 review! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4cOKmnK--I&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 3, 2014)

peggle's pretty much crack in game form.


----------



## Gino (Feb 3, 2014)

[youtube]mApWTQ4CdA4[/youtube]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> peggle's pretty much crack in game form.



Sounds perfect =D


----------



## Enclave (Feb 4, 2014)

> Microsoft: Xbox One install times need to improve
> 
> Since launch, many Xbox One owners have spoken out to say software installation (required for all games) is just too long. Microsoft feels your pain and wants to do something about it, Xbox executive Phil Spencer said today.
> 
> ...



I'm honestly surprised to see a MS exec admitting that this is a problem.  Especially after seeing so many MS fanboys saying how it's not a problem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

Microsoft chose a really good CEO


----------



## Enclave (Feb 4, 2014)

Phil Spencer wasn't a CEO candidate nor was he chosen.  Or are you talking about Satya Nadella who as far as I know hasn't said anything about his plans for Xbox?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

Welp Microsofts fucked. Stephen Elop's in charge of devices


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm honestly surprised to see a MS exec admitting that this is a problem.  Especially after seeing so many MS fanboys saying how it's not a problem.



I agree, this is annoying to wait around 20+ minutes...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2014)

My Ryse review!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7aFos9k5DE&list=PLoFGll8Sqq58pwWdVerxq6dOv8X4bmaSF&feature=c4-overview-vl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 8, 2014)

Among the first gamers in the world to complete Max and the curse of brotherhood. Silly microsoft I'm one of the few to even play it


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2014)

rumor time


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2014)

Interesting. I love amazon.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope amazon doesn't want to get into the console business.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 15, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I hope amazon doesn't want to get into the console business.



Considering the fact that they bought Double Helix?  Would make sense.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 15, 2014)

2.5 years of dev time for GoW?? I don't know about that wait. Hopefully the Xbone is cheaper by then


----------



## Enclave (Feb 15, 2014)

KevKev said:


> 2.5 years of dev time for GoW?? I don't know about that wait. Hopefully the Xbone is cheaper by then



Would probably have been later if Microsoft didn't have Black Tusk cancel the new IP they were working on, you know, the only thing that looked interesting from Microsoft exclusive to the Xbone?


----------



## KevKev (Feb 15, 2014)

Why are you trying to make me hate the Xbone more


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2014)

So, Amazon bought the Xbox division?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Considering the fact that they bought Double Helix?  Would make sense.



Gaming business i can see.  console business is going to be a horrible venture for them at this point.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Gaming business i can see.  console business is going to be a horrible venture for them at this point.



I'd agree if they made their own console (like rumours have it they are planning their own android based console), however if they bought an existing console?  I can see that working.  Honestly, I think Amazon would do better with the Xbone than Microsoft, with Amazon odds are pretty damn good we'll actually get steam level sales fairly regularly.  May convince me to get an Xbone, assuming that camera gets removed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

Xbox One is region locked now Black Zetsus model


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 25, 2014)

this xbox is fucking right off soon


----------



## Enclave (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh wow.  This is kinda sad.



Microsoft still has Day One Editions and is selling them on ebay themselves.  Guess the system didn't even manage to clear out it's initial allotment.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 26, 2014)

Well at least Microsoft can see that they killed the Xbox brand.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-webcam-images-internet-yahoo

You don't have anything to worry about re kinect's camera they said, other than some random spook from gchq or the NSA jacking off to you that is


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Thief bringing the resolution gate hard.

The game is bettuh on the Xbone according To Digital Go Fuck Yourselves Foundry



^(I dont know why these people care for their shitty analysis)


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsf25G5IArA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ycOeieh3i7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Political ads in Xbox One...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm getting some serious Shadenfruede out of reading about this console.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2014)

Titanfall tomorrow, so excited. Loved the beta.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> Political ads in Xbox One...



on top of that they pick one party, the republicans who love to serve corporations.


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2014)

Microshaft


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 10, 2014)

it just never ends with these ass holes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

Posted this in the TF thread but it's worth mentioning 



> The frame rate in Titanfall is uneven on the Xbox One and though it's usually fine, it can get downright nasty in specific situations. In one Last Titan Standing match--where every player spawns in a robot suit--several players crammed their mechs into a tight area and began duking it out, and the frame rate dived down to what must have been single digits per second. Even out in wider areas, the game feels a little hitchy from time to time, and there's noticeable tearing throughout. The visuals in Titanfall look nice, but that's mostly due to some solid art and interesting design, not the performance. As of this writing, I haven't seen enough of the PC version to know how well it runs.



Single digits...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2014)

Pick your poison.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2014)

*You can upload Xbox One gameplay directly to YouTube starting tomorrow *



> Starting tomorrow, Xbox One owners will be able to upload gameplay clips captured using Microsoft's Game DVR functionality directly to YouTube. In a blog post on the Xbox Wire, Microsoft said once the update rolls out tomorrow, it will be "easier than ever" to capture and share game clips with people around the world.
> 
> Previously, Xbox One users needed to jump through some hoops to upload gameplay clips to YouTube. But no longer. When the update is released, you'll be able to click a button inside the YouTube app to share clips to your YouTube channel.
> 
> ...



Probably the only time I'll ever be jealous of X-Box One Owners.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2014)

Why PS4 offers to share video with Facebook and not Youtube baffles me a bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> Why PS4 offers to share video with Facebook and not Youtube baffles me a bit.



Yeah, I literally had to make a Facebook account in order to use the feature. I sure hope PS4 gets that ability soon. Heck, I hope we get a youtube app!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> Why PS4 offers to share video with Facebook and not Youtube baffles me a bit.



If I recall?  It's in the works.


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 8, 2014)

sounds like an interesting feature. I just paid for gold so I might as well sit back and try to enjoy the investment. 

on another note, not all to impressed by titianfall


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 9, 2014)

Turned my xbox off last night, then turned the power off at the switch. Wake up this morning and Kinect is completely dead. No sensor lights no red bars, Just tells me it is unplugged. 

Tried the tricks on MS support pages (basically a glorified version of turning it on and off again) still nothing. Really can't be arsed with this shit atm, fucking MS.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 27, 2014)

*Microsoft may halt Xbox One production as inventory piles up*




> Although the Xbox One?s success has been repeatedly overshadowed by the dominance of the PlayStation 4, Microsoft CFO Amy Hood hinted in a recent earnings call that market saturation for the new console might be approaching sooner than expected. Gamasutra reports that Microsoft shipped 1.2 million Xbox Ones in the third fiscal quarter (January 1st ? March 31st), which contributed heavily to the 41% year-over-year increase in revenue for Microsoft?s Devices and Consumer Hardware division. Unfortunately, it appears that those millions of Xbox One consoles aren?t exactly flying off the shelves.
> 
> During the earnings call, Hood said that Microsoft ?expect to work through some inventory in Q4 [April 1st - June 30th],? mentioning ?channel inventory drawdown for Xbox consoles.? From Gamasutra?s perspective, Hood?s statement implies that Microsoft may slow or even stop Xbox One production altogether until demand picks up. We know that the company has shipped 5 million consoles to retailers since launch, but Microsoft hasn?t been as forthcoming with actual end user sales data.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn... Harsh lol PS4 doesn't even have many good games and it's still raping.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

xbone joins wiiu in the losers corner


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2014)

Let it go. Let it go. Throw your Xbox1/WiiU and let them go.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it a coincidence that Microsoft was digging up the ET landfill? I think they were looking somewhere nice to put all those Xbones.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

and so the new legend was born


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't care honestly, I liked it better in the PS2 gen when Microsoft was barely a factor. 

I feel they're the ones that have had the impact on how meh last gen was.  

Maybe I'm wrong or just biased 360 wasn't a bad system by any means but them moving up in the industry didn't seem to do any good for anyone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2014)

Throwing your Xbox1/WiiU in the trash can is cool. It only means that you are not a pheasant pc race player. Since you can buy and throw those 2 consoles any time you want.


----------



## Gino (Apr 27, 2014)

Right now I'm PC/Wii U no fucks given.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 27, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Throwing your Xbox1/WiiU in the trash can is cool. It only means that you are not a pheasant pc race player. Since you can buy and throw those 2 consoles any time you want.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

the next water cooler 2, stay cooler


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2014)

> with names like Steven Spielberg and Ridley Scott attached to two separate scripted projects based on the “Halo” franchise



Odds are that both will suck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol another FPS. Does M$ know how to develop any other genres of games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2014)

*Microsoft announces Xbox One without Kinect for $399*


----------



## Sasuke (May 13, 2014)

it started out ?429 here to begin with

you can now get the titanfall bundle for like ?350 in most stores

so I dunno if we'll see a price drop here

I'd probably only bite at like ?199 anyway


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Microsoft announces Xbox One without Kinect for $399*



Good, now I'll buy it 5-7 years from now.. 

If it gets any good games that is..


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2014)

should have been 350$


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Microsoft announces Xbox One without Kinect for $399*



Wow..they must have gotten destroyed sales-wise by the PS4..


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

It's not just a Kinect free SKU that was announced.  They also are no longer going to require Live Gold for stuff like Netflix.  Additionally Games with Gold is changing.  They're no longer making you permanently own the games, rather only have access to them while subscribed, however they'll be offering newer games.  Also if you're a subscriber regular sales/discounts on games.

Basically?  Xbox Live is turning into PS+.


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2014)

Indeed that's why I said drop the price to 350 since it's basically a less stronger version of the ps4 now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Good, now I'll buy it 5-7 years from now..
> 
> If it gets any good games that is..



I kind it want to get the X1, because of Titan Fall and Killer instincts.


----------



## SternRitter (May 14, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I kind it want to get the X1, because of Titan Fall and Killer instincts.



Meh, Titanfall REALLY falls short after a while playing it imo. I'd personally put it down to the customization being VERY limited, only a handfull of weapons/abilities are worth using that it becomes stale quickly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

KI is tight man.. Just can't buy a console for a single game That isn't Bayonetta


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2014)




----------



## SionBarsod (May 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> KI is tight man.



I remember hearing negative stuff about KI all the time. Though I assume that most of it was because it's an Xbox One exclusive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2014)

I thought it was the F2P shit.. But then I realized you can just buy everything(all season packs) for 20 bucks.. Which is very good IMO.. Also the community behind it is very welcoming.. There's also a lot of costumes and shit..


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

Cant wait when m$ trolls all the people and announces that for a firmware update, kinect is required for its facial recognition for you to be able to update.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

NPD for April is in.



Second Son outsold the Xbone version of Titanfall.  PS4 outsold Xbone again as well.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 16, 2014)

I heard Titanfall was alright but some have said it feels Incomplete.


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> NPD for April is in.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Son outsold the Xbone version of Titanfall.  PS4 outsold Xbone again as well.


Doesn't help that Titanfall's out for PC and 360 too.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 22, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I heard Titanfall was alright but some have said it feels Incomplete.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_kn5qGo0_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2014)

What does that video have to do with the game feeling incomplete?


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Doesn't help that Titanfall's out for PC and 360 too.



I honestly have doubts that had a huge impact.  After the game was out for a couple of weeks didn't you notice the hype just vanish?  The game didn't live up to the expectations.  It was hyped up WAY too much by Microsoft and when a good FPS with a lack of story and game modes showed up?  It resulted in disappointment.

The game had promise, needed more dev time and less overwhelming hype.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I honestly have doubts that had a huge impact.  After the game was out for a couple of weeks didn't you notice the hype just vanish?  The game didn't live up to the expectations.  It was hyped up WAY too much by Microsoft and when a good FPS with a lack of story and game modes showed up?  It resulted in disappointment.
> 
> The game had promise, needed more dev time and less overwhelming hype.



That's because the Xbox ONe version runs like shit.

IN all respects the 360 version is better and its half the damn framerate LOL. 

It reminds me of the WIi U's early period where the ports were running less than optimally due to the differences in architecture. 


Next gen "up ports" barely look better as these consoles have to bruteforce a lot of the shit within the coding and that's where we can see the differences in power between Wii U and the Bone/Ps4 but they all cause the machines to underpreform with bloated code. ( Most Wii U games have better graphics/slightly worse framerate due to Stronger GPU/ Slower but leauges more efficient cpu with real mutlithreading, cache management ect ect. Not so great for Ps3 shitports but allows much more demanding tech built from the gorund up for it. Doesnt help with multiplat dev from last gen though. But hey good thing 360 ports are cheap as hell to port onto Wii U )  ( Just hoping the devs can give the Wii U an honest look like the Project Cars devs are doing and do some more Wii U, PS4, Bone ports after the console get higher install bases)


Honestly Microsoft should have released the 360 version first then given people the "upgrade" with the bone version after it was polished so it didnt have a fuckload of screentearing. 

Take a cue from Nintendo with Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2014)

*79% Of Gamers Say They Won't Buy Cheaper $399 Xbox One*



> Haven't upgraded to the Xbox One or PS4 yet? Well, no worries. You're not alone. However, if you were planning on buying an Xbox One you might find yourself alone... or with very few people supporting that decision.
> 
> A new report from Dealnews market research has surveyed gamers about trends and choices in the gaming industry and even with Phil Spencer still trying to spin gold out of the fecal-policies that were put into place last year when the Xbox One originally debuted, it still isn't enough to win over a very stubborn and very steadfast gaming audience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2014)

Objective source there ...but really, i'm not either. I'm not buying an XB1 until its atleast 199 or lower. Cause i really don't care that much about MS these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Give me a white one for 350$ and Ill bite. 

If im interested in the games.

Kinda hard to buy any other console with a Wii U and PC.

Im more likely to get a PS4 in 2017 for 300$ at this point


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2014)

One less reason to get an Xbox One?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2014)

Can't wait for people to claim it will still be an X-Box one exclusive because PCs don't count.  (Yes there are those out there)


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2014)

If Sunset Overdrive gets released on PC, that Xbox One doesn't exist to me.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Can't wait for people to claim it will still be an X-Box one exclusive because PCs don't count.  (Yes there are those out there)



Most of them are on GameFAQs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Most of them are on GameFAQs.



Really? I haven't seen a "PCs don't count" post in a while, and I frequent the cesspool known as the WiiU board.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Can't wait for people to claim it will still be an X-Box one exclusive because PCs don't count.  (Yes there are those out there)



Including microsoft themselves.

Lol they dont give a darn since its their own platform.


But they're just pushing me towards a PS4. I bet that platinum exclusive will be on PC too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Really? I haven't seen a "PCs don't count" post in a while, and I frequent the cesspool known as the WiiU board.




Considering I am on many forums I might be mistaken I think one of them was actually on this forum but in either the PS4 or Xbox one threads when discussing a so called exclusive.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2014)

Since Microsoft released the drivers for Xbox One controllers to work on PC, I have a question. Currently there is no way to play wirelessly on PC with the Xbox One controller, it has to be wired. My question is that if I bought the Xbox One Wireless Controller w/ Play & Charge Kit (comes with a 3 meter USB cable and rechargeable battery pak), would I be able to plug the USB cable into my PC and use the Xbox One controller to play my PC games? 

It says that in order to use the controller with a PC you have to have a cable with a microUSB on one end and a USB on the other end, plugging into the controller and the PC respectively. I assume one must come with the Play & Charge Kit. So it should work, correct?

Just wanted to clarify before I go out and buy one.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2014)

If I had to go out on a limb I would say yes it would work.  USB is Universal afterall.

I say this with no confidence but my suggestion would be if you have a friend with an xbox one ask them if you can try it out for a few minutes and see.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Since Microsoft released the drivers for Xbox One controllers to work on PC, I have a question. Currently there is no way to play wirelessly on PC with the Xbox One controller, it has to be wired. My question is that if I bought the Xbox One Wireless Controller w/ Play & Charge Kit (comes with a 3 meter USB cable and rechargeable battery pak), would I be able to plug the USB cable into my PC and use the Xbox One controller to play my PC games?
> 
> It says that in order to use the controller with a PC you have to have a cable with a microUSB on one end and a USB on the other end, plugging into the controller and the PC respectively. I assume one must come with the Play & Charge Kit. So it should work, correct?
> 
> Just wanted to clarify before I go out and buy one.



I heard about the drivers too and I'm thinking about getting one snce it might be easier to get than the wii u pro and  mayflash combination in my case.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2014)

In all the pictures I've seen talking about the release of the drivers, the controller is hooked up to the non-Xbox device using the basic USB cable. So it sounds like a safe bet that it works.

I didn't plan on upgrading so soon, but the RB button on my 360 controller sticks sometimes or the input may not register, which is especially annoying when playing games like Dark Souls.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> In all the pictures I've seen talking about the release of the drivers, the controller is hooked up to the non-Xbox device using the basic USB cable. So it sounds like a safe bet that it works.
> 
> I didn't plan on upgrading so soon, but the RB button on my 360 controller sticks sometimes or the input may not register, which is especially annoying when playing games like Dark Souls.



But you have a wii u pro controller do you not?.  You prefer the xbox controllers?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But you have a wii u pro controller do you not?.  You prefer the xbox controllers?



I don't have a WiiU Pro controller, but even if I did I'd still use the Xbox One controller. The One controller is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I don't have a WiiU Pro controller, but even if I did I'd still use the Xbox One controller. The One controller is extremely comfortable.



I've heard that it doesn't seem to work for some games like dark souls 2. Maybe that's something they plan to fix with updates.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

So I'm going to try to get a Xbone early 2015. It will be my first Microsoft console.

I know that most of these "exclusives" are going multi-plat anyway, but why wait? I'm paid. 

Ya got me, Bill Gates.

Welcome me into the fold, bitches.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet merciful crap this place is a graveyard.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't worry, they're waiting for the next time Microsoft says Netflix or when Quantum Break talks about its tie in TV show to start shitting on it tout de suite. This E3 didn't give them exactly good material for misguided outrage.

Speaking of Quantum Break, Gamescom, man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2014)

Furious George said:


> *So I'm going to try to get a Xbone early 2015. It will be my first Microsoft console.*
> 
> I know that most of these "exclusives" are going multi-plat anyway, but why wait? I'm paid.
> 
> ...



It's the opposite for me. I owned the XBox and XBox 360 but decided to sit this generation out. There isn't any exclusive title that will perk my interest in getting one. That being said, I've owned all of the Sony home consoles including  the PS4 but there isn't any exclusive titles on there yet that has me excited. The simple fact that the 3rd party titles look better on the PS4 versus the X-Box One version was the main reason. That and Sony's always more JRPG friendly than Microsoft which has to be taken into account when considering future releases. As of right now, 90% of my PS4 time is dedicated to Crunchy Roll and Netflix 

The only home console I'm playing regularly right now is WiiU and that's mostly because of Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's the opposite for me. I owned the XBox and XBox 360 but decided to sit this generation out. There isn't any exclusive title that will perk my interest in getting one. That being said, I've owned all of the Sony home consoles including  the PS4 but there isn't any exclusive titles on there yet that has me excited. The simple fact that the 3rd party titles look better on the PS4 versus the X-Box One version was the main reason. That and Sony's always more JRPG friendly than Microsoft which has to be taken into account when considering future releases. As of right now, 90% of my PS4 time is dedicated to Crunchy Roll and Netflix
> 
> The only home console I'm playing regularly right now is WiiU and that's mostly because of Mario Kart 8.



Heh. 

The only exclusives XB1 has right now that sort of grabbed me were Sunset Overdrive and Cuphead. Neither of them are enough to make me buy a full console. 

I'm getting XB1 solely because I have the money to invest in nonsense now and, for once, I don't want to be that guy who secretly groans and regrets about that one killer app he always wanted to play on the "other side" (mine's is usually Gears of War.).

I'm still far more stoked for PS4 so I'll be getting that a lot sooner. It has more of the exclusives I want and seems to have better verisons of the multi-plats I want (Destiny). XB1 will likely remain the least played console in my house for a while. 

The only home console I'm playing regularly right now is WiiU and that's mostly because of Child of Light.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2014)

The Master Chief Collection would be my first incentive to get an X1. But I can wait.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, Master Chief Collection would be right up my alley. I finished Halo 2, played bits of 1 and 3 over friend's houses and never touched 4. Always loved the series so its a buy for mah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

That Conker's appearance was completely bullshit. Total bait and switch.

GUESS WE HAVE TO MAKE OUR OWN, YUK YUK.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

[youtube]1t_Co0gfj18[/youtube]

Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2014)

Furious George trying to keep the thread alive.


Good for you.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

We all have to do our part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

So, one of the main guys behind Halo left Microsoft to make Halo: Desert edition and then returned to Microsoft to work on more Halo...

...I mean, help develop most of their new exclusives.

The Videogame industry sure is wacky.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2014)

People go where the money is.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2014)

Staten is good people.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> People go where the money is.



Pretty much, Microsoft just had a better offer for him.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 9, 2014)

Xbox 180 strikes again.  No more plans for being able to turn your Xbone into a dev kit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2014)

*Considering Upgrade to Xbox One? Microsoft Offering Select Users $75 to Switch*



> Some Xbox 360 owners turned on their systems this week to find a surprising image (above) informing them that if they buy an Xbox One this month, they'll get a special $75 credit. As it turns out, this is part of a limited-time offer for select gamers in the US, Canada, and UK.
> 
> "This short-term promotion is offered to select Xbox fans in the US, Canada and the UK," a Microsoft spokesperson told GameSpot. "We are always looking for opportunities to bring promotions like this to our customers."
> 
> ...





Microsoft is desperate.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

No surprise there.  Sony is killing them in sales.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2014)

Microsoft should just leave the business  and go third party


----------



## Enclave (Jul 12, 2014)

Microsoft PR is once again in denial.



> Xbox One vs. PS4 Resolution: Microsoft Challenges You To Spot The Differences on TV Smaller Than 60"
> UK marketing executive acknowledges, however, that Microsoft faces a "perception challenge" against the PlayStation 4 as it relates to power of the console.
> 
> Microsoft has yet again weighed in on the 1080p/60fps debate that is circling around the Xbox One. UK marketing executive Harvey Eagle says in a new interview that gamers would be challenged to see the differences in resolution and frame rate for Xbox One and PlayStation 4 games on a 60-inch or smaller TV.
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Jul 12, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Microsoft PR is once again in denial.



Do they think people are blind? Or do they just think people are stupid enough to believe that crap? 

They just need to admit that the system is not as powerful and move on.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't argue with that compelling video.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 22, 2014)

Microsoft REALLY needs to just start telling the truth.  Honestly, I intended on buying an Xbone eventually but Microsoft keeps on annoying me with lies and half-truths.  My intention to buy the system keeps diminishing steadily and it's all because of the shit that spews out of Microsofts PR.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 23, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Microsoft should just leave the business  and go third party



That doesn't make much sense from their perspective (or mine even, considering I find their IP laughably weak). They have the money to produce their own platform so they have no incentive not to.

Anyway I came here to post this:


----------



## Enclave (Jul 23, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That doesn't make much sense from their perspective (or mine even, considering I find their IP laughably weak). They have the money to produce their own platform so they have no incentive not to.
> 
> Anyway I came here to post this:



Actually?  Xbox has been a huge money pit for Microsoft, so much so that some of the board of directors want to scrap it altogether and focus on real money makers like Office.  One thing that's telling is that the new CEO?  Expressly said that Xbox is not core Microsoft.  Basically it's just something they do on the side.  Big change from Steve Ballmer who tried to make it a very integral part of the company.  I'm honestly not even 100% certain the Xbone would exist if Nadella was made CEO a few years ago.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 23, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Actually?  Xbox has been a huge money pit for Microsoft, so much so that some of the board of directors want to scrap it altogether and focus on real money makers like Office.  One thing that's telling is that the new CEO?  Expressly said that Xbox is not core Microsoft.  Basically it's just something they do on the side.  Big change from Steve Ballmer who tried to make it a very integral part of the company.  I'm honestly not even 100% certain the Xbone would exist if Nadella was made CEO a few years ago.



So I take it that unless something magical happens then the Xbone might be the last of the Xbox line? It's been catching shit from every side since it's been released.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably going to buy that Sunset Overdrive bundle.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2014)

Black consoles were never the thing for me. If I ever get one, I'll take the white one as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So I take it that unless something magical happens then the Xbone might be the last of the Xbox line? It's been catching shit from every side since it's been released.



Lmao someone is in a tizzy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That doesn't make much sense from their perspective (or mine even, considering I find their IP laughably weak). They have the money to produce their own platform so they have no incentive not to.
> 
> Anyway I came here to post this:



The Xbox One has been a HUGE money pit for Microsoft

A well written article discussing the philospophy of Halo

Satya Nadel has been gutting underpreforming sections of MS so they might cut this one too


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2014)

Glad that digital pre-ordering is finally a thing. 

Been a long time coming.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyway, I'm really tempted for this Xbox One bundle but....

Is there anything worth it I can't get on old gen / ps4 / Master Race, the last two more importantly? (That's already released)


----------



## Enclave (Aug 13, 2014)

Microsoft yet again doing damage control on the Xbone being less powerful.



> Microsoft on Xbox One: 1080p Isn't Some "Mythical, Perfect Resolution"
> 
> Xbox boss Phil Spencer says frame rate is "significantly more important" to gameplay than resolution.
> 
> ...





Seriously, why do they keep doing this?  They need to accept that they're less powerful, focus on bringing the exclusive awesome games.  Don't keep on mentioning resolution, if they don't talk about it all the time people will tire of making fun of the system for it.

I'm not saying he's wrong exactly but he needs to stop talking about it and always reminding people.


----------



## Gino (Aug 13, 2014)

Everytime I even remotely think about getting an Xbox 1 this shit happens.I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 14, 2014)

I rarely even use mine for gaming now, nothing interests me enough to warrant playing it. Basically an appbox these days. 

Will most likely pick up Destiny though went it releases.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2014)

I might end up not getting the Sunset Overdrive bundle...but if I wind up wanting one then I might get the COD one altho I don't like COD...I like the design though.

Maybe it's PC Gaming but I do wish that Sony / MS gives us a lot more incentive to get their consoles, it'a almost been 1 year.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I might end up not getting the Sunset Overdrive bundle...but if I wind up wanting one then I might get the COD one altho I don't like COD...I like the design though.
> 
> *Maybe it's PC Gaming but I do wish that Sony / MS gives us a lot more incentive to get their consoles, it'a almost been 1 year.*



That's exactly how I feel. Honestly, It feels like I'm in the exact same situation since release, Just waiting on games to come out but nothing. I know there has been but there's nothing special enough to make me go 'wow, I need this', It's got to the point where all of the "arcade" games that came out on release are basically free now with games for gold.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this either of yours first console launch?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Is this either of yours first console launch?


I see this so much
Most people who weren't 18+ when the last console gen launched probably neither had the money nor the permission to actually use a fresh new 7th gen console to their fullest within the first 2 years.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I see this so much
> Most people who weren't 18+ when the last console gen launched probably neither had the money nor the permission to actually use a fresh new 7th gen console to their fullest within the first 2 years.



Indeed.  The first year is always lacking in games.  It's generally not till the 2nd or even 3rd year that you start getting regular releases.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Is this either of yours first console launch?



Nope, I got the 360 at launch also. 

Although at that time I was just getting into the world PC gaming so it kind of balanced itself out. By the time my honeymoon period on the PC ended it was the halo3/cod4 era.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Is this either of yours first console launch?



It's not but I remember having more incentive to get a console back then.

Then again, I think it's most likely PC Gaming spoiling me.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Indeed.  The first year is always lacking in games.  It's generally not till the 2nd or even 3rd year that you start getting regular releases.



Exactly, though I have usually skipped the first year for a console this was the first time I bought on release.  I have not been disapointed simply because I know what the first year to 18 months are like.  I have seen generational launches dating back to the Snes/Megadrive (Genesis).  You're never going to get the best games visually or gameplay wise in the first year or so.  I remember getting PS1 when the platinum range was first announced and most of the games around then were poor.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 23, 2014)

Pre-ordered the COD Xbox One cause 1TB and it looks dope, on Amazon that is. 

So if I ever change my mind I can at least cancel it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

The controller is ugly


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 23, 2014)

I beg to differ, I want to get a second one but don't really see the point so might get a regular one with the charger kit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2014)

Will get an Xbox when it comes in white with 1tb and a game for 350$


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)

The creator of Parappa The Rapper is back at making games and Microsoft is helping his studio with it, apparently.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

Why does Microsoft keep trying?  Seriously, after the reception the Xbox and the 360 got did they really expect different with the Xbone?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2014)

Saw the Japan launch pics over at Kotaku. Man, even I'm feeling sorry for them.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 4, 2014)

Well that's depressing.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Why does Microsoft keep trying?  Seriously, after the reception the Xbox and the 360 got did they really expect different with the Xbone?



Microsoft probably knew what to expect but it is a pretty stubborn company.  Just look at the original Xbox.  They suffered massive losses on it but continued to pursue it because they wanted to succeed.  It'll take quite a bit for Microsoft to give up on something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2014)

They had a good thing going for them with 360 money and game wise until they thought Don Mattrick was the perfect person to fuck it all up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They had a good thing going for the 360 money and game wise until they thought Don Mattrick was the perfect person to fuck it all up.



the 360 was the perfect balance and IMO a fantastic console, the only thing that bothered me is that they kept changing the bloody interface every freaking year.

Anyways the xbone just dont appeal to me and looks dissapointing. What the fck happened to them?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> the 360 was the perfect balance and IMO a fantastic console, the only thing that bothered me is that they kept changing the bloody interface every freaking year.
> 
> Anyways the xbone just dont appeal to me and looks dissapointing. What the fck happened to them?



Same thing that happened to Sony with the PS3.  They thought they knew what people wanted more than the people did.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 10, 2014)

Thought it through again and canceled my Xbox One COD pre-order and went with Sunset Overdrive.

I kinda like the design a lot less now and I won't be playing that piece of shit of a game anyway. 

And it should match my PS4 a lot more.

EDIT: And It leaves me with an extra 100 dollars for Halo and a second controller.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 10, 2014)

So according to this



The Xbox One only sold 25,674 units.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Titanfall in 7th place is kinda impressive for a new IP. Guess all the weestaboos in Japan were looking forward to it.

I like how Konami couldn't give less of a shit about the Japanese release of LOS2 when they pushed the release of the original so fucking much by attaching Kojima's name to it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yuxtbXxgGSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

The guy is right, Microsoft could do well in Japan if only it applied itself hard enough.  Too bad that Microsoft is pretty clueless as to what it would take to be a success over there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2014)

Microsoft should buy Capcom and EA. It will be gaming euphoria for years to come.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2014)

: **


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2014)

Why does it look so....empty??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> The guy is right, Microsoft could do well in Japan if only it applied itself hard enough.  Too bad that Microsoft is pretty clueless as to what it would take to be a success over there.



It really, really couldn't.

Home consoles in Japan are becoming increasingly less popular, with the WiiU and PS4 having mediocre sales regardless of brand power. And practically no cares about the Xbox in Japan. This "They should have tried harder" means absolutely nothing when the market dictates that it's doomed to fail. It's just not happening.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Mv9ii3BKKCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2014)

Consoles are failing in japan because too few games and too high in price


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2014)

sunset overdrive is fucking fun by the way. Get on that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you guys want me to change anything about the title of this thread? Drop me a VM if so, since I don't check this often.

I just figured the title seemed outdated.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hBcxQ9IaBdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently, Swery's new game Dark Dreams Don't die is pretty awesome. Completely different from Deadly Premonition but still absolutely weird as fuck.

And I won't play it in the near future. :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

D4 needs to come out on Windows 10.

D4 on Windows 10 Xbox One Edition will kill the soooonny PS no updates Shi.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> D4 needs to come out on Windows 10.
> 
> D4 on Windows 10 Xbox One Edition will kill the soooonny PS no updates Shi.



Or we can just say fuck Windows 10 altogether?  That seems like the better idea.

My next PC?  Will have a Linux distro as my primary OS and I'll probably have a smaller partition of Windows 7 for the odd game that I still need Windows for.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> D4 needs to come out on Windows 10.
> 
> D4 on Windows 10 Xbox One Edition will kill the soooonny PS no updates Shi.



He tweeted several times that it's staying on Xbone. His company holds the rights to the game but it's not going anywhere for the time being.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2014)

Lmao what benefit would Windows 10 give the xbone? 

The home screen looking similar to Win 7 start menu? Blue screen of death? Rrod ver. 3?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> The guy is right, Microsoft could do well in Japan if only it applied itself hard enough.  Too bad that Microsoft is pretty clueless as to what it would take to be a success over there.



Microsoft did try with its prior consoles, it didn't work. Microsoft doesn't care about Japan, nor should they. They're better off trying to crack an untapped market rather than trying to conquer a dying one that has a lot of competition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Microsoft did try with its prior consoles, it didn't work. Microsoft doesn't care about Japan, nor should they. They're better off trying to crack an untapped market rather than trying to conquer a dying one that has a lot of competition.



A little something called China.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah. They shipped 100k xboxes in china. In Japan its at 33k and microsoft is sorely disappointed in those sales


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vsPKneIkXs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 21, 2014)

Can't believe I will be having mine in about a week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2014)

Get D4 and Crimson Dragon.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 21, 2014)

D4 for sure.

I dont know about the latter though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2014)

Fantasia is pretty dope, love the remix feature. I'm excited for Sunset tho, think might be my sleeper of the year.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 22, 2014)

It seems like nobody is talking about Sunset Overdrive. I thought the game would have more hype. To be honest it doesn't seem like too bad of a game


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 26, 2014)

Just one more day (and a half)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2014)

Reviews are coming in extremely high for Sunset and i'm fucking thrilled.

I was dreading that it might be a game that looks really awesome, but ends up getting 7's and 6's. Game is getting mid 8's to 9's from just about every site.

Might have to get Fantasia for my sister, the demo was pretty dope.



Kaitou said:


> D4 for sure.
> 
> I dont know about the latter though.



It was free like two months in a row so i'm sure it will be free again some time.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2014)

Turns out this was actually her attempt at getting money for gender-reassignment surgery.

$50 price drop for all most bundles this holiday season, lasting from November 2nd to January 3rd.

Really tempted to jump on this, but overly sad that there's no Master Chief Collection bundle, and even sadder that the CoD bundle is the only one that comes with a 1 TB HDD.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2014)

Good thing I can get a 50 dollars refund from Amazon otherwise I would explode.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Reviews are coming in extremely high for Sunset and i'm fucking thrilled.
> 
> I was dreading that it might be a game that looks really awesome, but ends up getting 7's and 6's. Game is getting mid 8's to 9's from just about every site.
> 
> ...



I mean, I heard the game was shit. Even as free, is it worth my time?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2014)

Paid off Sunset Overdrive. Picking that awesome game tomorrow morning. I'm only hearing godo things.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2014)

So Amazon actually gave ma 50 dollar discount in which I used for Persona Q's Collector Edition. 

I wonder if I return it, I can get another 50 dollars back.  and then I rebuy it.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2014)

Alright so I got it. Not going to open it until I can find out if I can return it for an extra 50 dollars off.

I mean obviously that Sunset Overdrive Bundle has to be on stock again for me to do this. Otherwise, I'm keeping it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2014)

Sunset is pretty damn fun. Gonna review it soon!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2014)

I need me some Black Friday deals. If I can get a Kinect-less XBox One bundle (like Sunset Overdrive) for $300-$350 with a $50 gift card or something (for Halo: Master Chief Collection) I will be one happy camper.

Of course it would be a lot nicer for Microsoft to just give North America a Halo XBox One bundle, but Microsoft is smart enough to know that anyone with an XBox One is going to be buying Halo anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 3, 2014)

You're asking for too much Deathkun.

I got my Xbox One for 300 but that's because I hustled. Amazon gave me a 50 dollars gift card..and I returned my Xbox One (sealed). Then I rebought it. 

I originally payed 400, so I got 400 back and now I payed 350. 

So Amazon's $50 Credit + $50 of Refund.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK9KIATtngk&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z13ocrgz1rnmev40522rejno4panxjcls[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome title IMO.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> You're asking for too much Deathkun.
> 
> I got my Xbox One for 300 but that's because I hustled. Amazon gave me a 50 dollars gift card..and I returned my Xbox One (sealed). Then I rebought it.
> 
> ...



You and I both know that the "console + gift card" deals will be coming this Black Friday. 

Of course, like I said before, it'd be nicer if they just gave us an Xbox One MCC bundle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you have a PS3 or 360 you are willing to trade in? Microsoft is accepting either console for $100 credit towards a Xbox One. With the $50 discount during the holiday season, you can end up paying $250 for the console. 

Source: Introduce Trailer


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You and I both know that the "console + gift card" deals will be coming this Black Friday.
> 
> Of course, like I said before, it'd be nicer if they just gave us an Xbox One MCC bundle.



I payed 300 for the Xbox so that was good enough of a Black Friday for me. Not to mention Sunset made it even cheaper.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 4, 2014)

For you Call of Duty heads:


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 4, 2014)

Jesus Christ. 

Microsoft reminded me why I fucking hate their shitty systems so much. In just a couple of hours they reminded me why I hate the Xbox 360. 

>Cancels Auto-Renewal of 30 Days Trial because I know I am going to forget. 
>Assholes cancel the subscription. 

Seriously?

Last time I checked, I could cancel all the Trial Auto-renewals of PS4. 
___

I don't even feel like playing it right now. Going back to my PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2014)

So I took the plunge and bought the Xbox One AC bundle + 1 year of Live Gold + Sunset Overdrive + $20 towards Halo MCC and the total came to $502. I plan on selling AC Black Flag and AC Unity or trading them both for a Halo MCC code.

However, that buyer's remorse is starting to set in, so I've kept myself from opening anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2014)

The Halo 2 remaster looks pretty great.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Microsoft was able to step up and fix my shit.

Sunset Overdrive is pretty fun. Can't wait for Halo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So I took the plunge and bought the Xbox One AC bundle + 1 year of Live Gold + Sunset Overdrive + $20 towards Halo MCC and the total came to $502. I plan on selling AC Black Flag and AC Unity or trading them both for a Halo MCC code.
> 
> However, that buyer's remorse is starting to set in, so I've kept myself from opening anything.



Why the remorse? 

Why did you switch from PS3 to XBOX One?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> Why the remorse?
> 
> Why did you switch from PS3 to XBOX One?



>switch

I didn't switch, good sir. I now have an Xbox One along with my WiiU and PS3. 

Remorse because $500 is a solid chunk of change and I feel like if I waited I could've shaved a bit more off that total.

But like others have been telling me elsewhere, it's probably not gonna get lower than $350. Microsoft already did their holiday price cut and retailers aren't gonna take it further than that.

So the remorse is gone, and now I'm getting hyped for Halo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 5, 2014)

What happened to jumping to PS4 from PS3? 

I'm contemplating picking up an XBOX One but I already own all other consoles. Would love to play Sunset Overdrive though. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> What happened to jumping to PS4 from PS3?
> 
> I'm contemplating picking up an XBOX One but I already own all other consoles. Would love to play Sunset Overdrive though. :33



I'm getting a PS4 in the Spring when Bloodborne comes out, then FF Type-0 in March and then Persona 5 later in the year. 

I mostly got the Xbox One for Halo and whatever other exclusives Microsoft pumps out.

And until PS4 can play PS3 games I'm probably gonna be keeping my PS3 as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 5, 2014)

You sir are quite a rich man. 

Not sure if owning every major console would be a good invest for me.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, did you get the Kinect Bundle, Death? 

Also, All Current-Gen Consoles + PS3 Master Race.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> You sir are quite a rich man.
> 
> Not sure if owning every major console would be a good invest for me.



I wouldn't exactly say rich. 

I say just wait until each console has at least a few exclusives you want. Or until that one "must have" game comes out that you want badly. 



Kaitou said:


> Wait, did you get the Kinect Bundle, Death?
> 
> Also, All Current-Gen Consoles + PS3 Master Race.



Nope, I got the Kinect-less bundle.

Though, last night, I formulated a new plan in my head. There's a screenshot roaming around of a Sam's Club deal online where the CoD: Advanced Warfare bundle is only $350. Obviously it's out of stock now, but I can take the screenshot to Best Buy and have them price match it. My Best Buy is notorious for being extremely lax when it comes to price matching things, so I'm hoping for the best.

I don't particularly care about CoD, but I want the 1 TB HDD if I can get it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2014)

So, long story short, I got the AC bundle w/Kinect for $350. 

Now I wait for B2G1 at Target next week. Sunset Overdrive, Halo: Master Chief Collection, and Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2014)

I wouldn't say Sunset is my game of the year, but its easily the game i've had the most fun playing.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 7, 2014)

Good hustle, Death-kun.  Seems you and me know how to shop. 

I posted the COD Deal Death but I wasn't really interested cause for 50 more dollars, I can get an external 3TB one, which isn't a problem for me.

And Sunset is pretty fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Good hustle, Death-kun.  Seems you and me know how to shop.
> 
> I posted the COD Deal Death but I wasn't really interested cause for 50 more dollars, I can get an external 3TB one, which isn't a problem for me.
> 
> And Sunset is pretty fun.



Hell yeah.  I was determined to get one of the $450 bundles for $350, and I finally got it. 

I was debating between the CoD bundle and the AC w/Kinect bundle. I price matched at Best Buy for the AC w/Kinect bundle, but I could've easily went straight to Walmart after and exchanged it for the CoD bundle (Best Buy was out of stock).

I decided that a Kinect is worth more than an extra 500 GB of space, especially when external HDD prices are so low these days.

Funnily enough, the included games were no part of the decision process. CoD, AC, doesn't matter, they're getting sold.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 8, 2014)

I forgot about the price match in Best Buy though, so that's definitely something I can take advantage of in my future purchases. 

Exactly, and if anything you can always sell it.  Newegg should have some good deals on HDDs (and even SSDs) as well. 

Good shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I forgot about the price match in Best Buy though, so that's definitely something I can take advantage of in my future purchases.
> 
> Exactly, and if anything you can always sell it.  Newegg should have some good deals on HDDs (and even SSDs) as well.
> 
> Good shit.



At this rate I might actually keep the games, though. No one wants to pay anything for Black Flag, and people are barely biting at $30 for Unity. I've already played all of the other AC games, so I might as well play this one too. 

Good shit indeed, what a time to be alive. 

I think I'm also gonna go back to Best Buy tomorrow and take advantage of this crazy deal going on.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 8, 2014)

I mean Black Flag is old as fuck.  And yeah might as well. 

I already pre-ordered Batman AK Collector's and both Halos.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2014)

I wanted to get Arkham Knight CE on PC, but they don't have the CE available on PC in North America. 

Also, Best Buy was a success, got Gamers Club Unlocked for $20.  Halo will cost me $38.50 instead of $59.99.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 8, 2014)

You do realize you still payed 58.50, right?  

But at least it work for the future. Imma do that tomorrow.

EDIT: Wait how did you get it for 20 dollars off? It says 20% not 20 dollars.  
Link removed

EDIT2: Oh you meant the 10 dollars credit, I see.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> You do realize you still payed 58.50, right?
> 
> But at least it work for the future. Imma do that tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I can resell the phone or take it to Walmart for a $20 gift card, in the worst case. 

And yes, I meant the credit you get back for pre-ordering.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 8, 2014)

How does selling it to Walmart for 20 dollars work?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2014)

Sold the AC codes for $46. 



Kaitou said:


> How does selling it to Walmart for 20 dollars work?



If Walmart sells the same item you can take it there without a receipt and they'll either give you a Walmart gift card or they'll let you exchange it for something of equal value. Of course they have ways of tracking and determining if you completely abuse the system, but it comes in handy every few months or so.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 9, 2014)

That's great. Now use that towards the PC version of those games. 

And there's no need to worry because I think I am going to do this Walmart thing once.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Sold the AC codes for $46.



Where did you end up selling the codes at? 

Might end up doing the same thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> That's great. Now use that towards the PC version of those games.
> 
> And there's no need to worry because I think I am going to do this Walmart thing once.



Not until Unity is dirt cheap. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Where did you end up selling the codes at?
> 
> Might end up doing the same thing.



I sold them on eBay. Starting bid was $30, Buy It Now option was $50.

Here's the listing if you wanna use the "Sell A Similar Item" option.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Not until Unity is dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Ebay and Paypal don't you lose about 10% of your sale?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2014)

My sister was playing matchmaking in Chaos Squad and got paired up with Stallion83, which was pretty cool. 

She also outscored him .


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2014)

Brandon Heat said:


> With Ebay and Paypal don't you lose about 10% of your sale?



I think eBay takes a little cut. Not sure how much, though. The way I see it, some money is better than no money.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 9, 2014)

Brandon, try selling it to someone you know if anything.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 9, 2014)

So Death-kun I missed the Best Buy deal. 

But I am sure that shit is gonna come back so I got my eyes opened.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> So Death-kun I missed the Best Buy deal.
> 
> But I am sure that shit is gonna come back so I got my eyes opened.



Yeah... I only noticed it last night at 8:15 PM... and the store closed at 9 PM.  Needless to say I went there as fast as possible. 

I'm sure it'll be back, though. I plan on doing it next time, too, because GCU subscriptions stack together.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 9, 2014)

While I was there I got a Best Buy Rewards Card so that should help. 

And lmao you got lucky with that one. But honestly, I don't think Imma need it soon enough since the Microsoft Store already charged me for Halo (going to get 15 dollars) .

Pretty sure it will be back by Black Friday so I can get it then and take advantage of it. Game discoutns + 20% should be a dream.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2014)

By the way, Brandon, I looked at the completed Paypal transaction for selling my codes and eBay only took $1.63 out of it. So I would say it's worth it if you can't find someone you know to sell them to. 



Kaitou said:


> While I was there I got a Best Buy Rewards Card so that should help.
> 
> And lmao you got lucky with that one. But honestly, I don't think Imma need it soon enough since the Microsoft Store already charged me for Halo (going to get 15 dollars) .
> 
> Pretty sure it will be back by Black Friday so I can get it then and take advantage of it. Game discoutns + 20% should be a dream.



Great thing about GCU is that it stacks with almost everything except price matches.  Including delicious Black Friday deals.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2014)

whats the gamer club and hows it different from best buy rewardS?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 9, 2014)

Best Buy Rewards is pretty much 1 point per dollar, and few offers.

Gamers Clb Unlocked is:
Link removed

I'm really hoping that by Thanksgiving, they give out another deal. Most games I want in December are Japanese and some I'm getting free but I would love to get some old games at good prices using this. Especially some Xbox games such as Killer Instinct and Forza Horizon 2. Also some points so I can buy D4. (if you can recommend me any other exclusive, you're welcome to.)

I can get some Wii U games as well.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 10, 2014)

You were right Death.

Target is offering the Xbox One with a 50 dollars gift card.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> You were right Death.
> 
> Target is offering the Xbox One with a 50 dollars gift card.



Console + gift card deals are the most popular deals around the holidays. You "save" money, but the stores still get your money because 99% of the time you'll buy something with the gift card right after you get it. 

I'd be mad if I didn't already get the Kinect bundle for $350, I'm pretty sure Target wouldn't have price matched as easily as Best Buy did.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2014)

Seriously tho. Best buy needs to have some eshop card sales again ;-;


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2014)

Halo Masterchief collection. This is what I'm talking about. I am so excited to play all of them with my Wife. She never experienced 1-2 only 3 and up. She knows nothing of the epicness of 1-2.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kgbV56S0ouM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

They need to repeat test 2 multiple times on new consoles to be certain.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2014)

I went back to the 360 controller for PC.

Whoever thought using a microUSB connector on the XB1 controller was a good idea needs to be shot and then thrown out a window. I spend half my in-game time reconnecting the damn controller.

Sticking with the 360 controller until Microsoft releases a wireless dongle or something similar for the XB1 controller.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with it actually.  

Then again, while I already used it a lot on my PC, the max hours I used it straight was 3 hours or so.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I haven't had any problems with it actually.
> 
> Then again, while I already used it a lot on my PC, the max hours I used it straight was 3 hours or so.



The microUSB cable that comes with the Play & Charge Kit is already terrible. Even worse is that after enough time the actual port on the controller can become damaged. 

Just the sagging of the cable alone had enough weight to bend the microUSB connector over time. 

So I'm just sticking with a brand new wireless 360 controller, with the revised and better D-pad.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm using my old phone's microUSB and I'm really not having any problems. 

Can't wait to use wireless though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2014)

Please add me, I have no friends. 

Gamertag: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tnHoATCTBdg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P88u9zY8f1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2015)

So there was some shitty Windows 10 conference today and Phil Spencer came in to talk about streaming or some other shit.

The cool thing is that he teased Battletoads with his T-shirt. Guess we know what Rare is doing right now.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

That Xbox app.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2015)

Streaming is the next big thing. So is VR.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 20, 2015)

I need your advice Naruto forum.

I'm thinking of getting an Xbox One or PS4 at some point this year. I had a 360 for years and both and loved and preferred it over the PS3. My issue now is that a lot of people I know who were on 360s have decided to ditch Microsoft and get PS4s because apparently they're better consoles for gaming.

I just wanted to see what people thought of this, and if anyone could give me tips on if/what is better about each console? I like the whole " Xbox, on " thing that the new Xbox has, but then I'm hesitant about buying it since its more pricey than the PS4.​​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, the Xbone is going to be my next console but it's mostly for the exclusives. Xbox is not the best console for multiplaform unlike the last generation.

And even if you pick a Xbone, don't get it with the kinect, Jesus. You get more horse power that way and it's much cheaper.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade, you should look at the games that are exclusive for each systems.  If Xbox One exclusives interest you more than get an Xbox One.  If it is the opposite then get a PS4.  PS4 is the more powerful system and will generally perform better when it comes to multiplat games but you should base your decision on what games please you the most that you can't get on the other system.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll keep it simple.

1. If care about playing with friends and most of your friends have a PS4, then get a PS4. 
2. If you care about performance, then get a PS4.

As for exclusive games, that depends on your taste, tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2015)

Honestly when it comes to exclusives right now it is up in the air.  Although Xbox is doing well there seems to be a contention with that they keep announcing their first party exclusives heading over to windows 10 as well.  Essentially meaning if you have a half decent PC your need for an xbox is being nulled.

But for the next few months I'd say hold out. Check what is coming out and wait to see what Sony and MS have to say.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2015)

More Battletoads hints.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2015)

Titanfall DLC is free for all platforms.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2015)

Would have been awesome if it was free from the onset.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, it's EA.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2015)

Xbox 360's system update finally finally FINALLY allows for up to 2TB external storage support. Fuckin finally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2015)

Which is why they're building a list of compatible games for BC and asking people to namedrop games, it's pretty much the same gig as the 360. It's going to be a slow burn kinda thing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2015)

If you buy an XBox One between June 21st and the 27th, you get a free game of your choice.

Any game (well, XBox One game). The Witcher 3, Batman: Arkham Knight, whatever.

This includes the $350 regular version or the $399 version with the 1TB hard drive and Halo: Master Chief Collection.


----------



## Simon (Aug 13, 2015)

Thinking about getting a Xbox just for Rare Replay...

I have that uncontrollable urge to play Viva Pinata.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2015)

Fucking get it. Rare Replay is a good reason to have an Xbox One. 

Also, I've been messing with the game streaming feature and it's damn nice.


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2015)

I might later this Fall, Fable Legends and Cuphead look really great.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 25, 2015)

Been playing Gears Ultimate Ed almost all night. Almost done with the story.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Kaitou play some Gears with me bruh.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2015)

So, the Xbox One Elite Bundle just got announced.

-1TB solid state hybrid hard drive (claims to make Xbox One 20% faster)
-comes with Elite Controller
-$500


----------



## Enclave (Sep 1, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> -1TB solid state hybrid hard drive (claims to make Xbox One 20% faster)



It'd make loading times faster if that's what they mean.  The thing about hybrid drives though is that they don't increase loading speeds right away, not until they learn what files you access the most often and then put those files into the SSD portion of the drive.

So you wouldn't see (at least in-game) loading speed improvements in your favourite games right away.

A lot also hinges on this model of Xbone to use SATA 3 instead of SATA 2 (if I recall the Xbone like the PS4 uses a SATA 2 connection).


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone here in the preview program? Want an invite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2015)

Neat, they added Bayonetta to the BCL. I wonder if the Xbone controller handles it well.


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy to see splinter cell: blacklist and rainbow six vegas make it. hope red dead redemption is up soon


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2015)

Does anyone know how you're supposed to buy the Backwards Compatible titles?

I'm trying to buy Rayman 3 HD but it keeps saying bundle only but when I click the bundle it leads to nothing.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone have any game recommendations? 

Haven't really played games for a while and am getting a Xbone so any suggestions for games?


----------



## Sauce (Dec 6, 2015)

I guess you want exclusive recommendations?


----------



## LesExit (Dec 6, 2015)

What are opinions about the Xbox 360 vs one controllers? Is the xbox one controller a big improvement?


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 6, 2015)

LesExit said:


> What are opinions about the Xbox 360 vs one controllers? Is the xbox one controller a big improvement?



_Much_ better, the 1st edition of the one controllers the bumpers were pretty stiff. 

Now though, It's a newer version and everything is even smoother than before. Everything is an upgrade over the 360 versions.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I guess you want exclusive recommendations?



don't have to be.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2016)

I might have to sell my Xbox One sooner than I thought I would:


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> I might have to sell my Xbox One sooner than I thought I would:



Why do you have to sell it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2016)

Dream said:


> Why do you have to sell it?



Because if the games are coming to PC then there's no point of having one. 

Granted, this rating was removed so a PC version of Quantum Break will be coming later than expected but it's coming. 

I mean, I guess the system still has a few exclusives left but then again, how things are going, it's all coming to PC.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 28, 2016)

Kind of wish Xbox One had communities like PS4. Need to push this ShonenGameZ hustle (although I think them majority of Naruto (or One Piece) players are on PS4, idk).


----------



## Naruto (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 2, 2016)

Microsoft now shitting on Conker.
[YOUTUBE]uQeOYi3Be5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Mar 8, 2016)

Bought an Xbox few days ago, enjoying it so far. 

My Gears ultimate ed should be coming tomorrow


----------



## John Wick (Apr 18, 2016)

anyone here playing the division? I'm thinking of picking up a copy.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, I do. Or, will try to get back on it.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Any medieval shit you could suggest me to buy?


----------



## DavyChan (Apr 20, 2016)

So what's the deal with this Xbox 1.5 PS4K situation I'm just hearing about?


----------



## Enclave (Apr 20, 2016)

Microsoft has flat out denied that there will be an upgraded Xbox One.

Sony has not commented one way or the other on the rumours.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 20, 2016)

Uh, PS4 NEO???

Anyway, who on dat Gears 4 Beta?


----------



## Enclave (Apr 20, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Uh, PS4 NEO???
> 
> Anyway, who on dat Gears 4 Beta?



Is completely unconfirmed by Sony.  I'm not saying it isn't a thing but it's a fact that Sony has made zero statements regarding it.  Every single bit of information regarding it must be stamped with the word RUMOUR and even the information that is actually completely accurate is entirely subject to change.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 26, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Uh, PS4 NEO???
> 
> Anyway, who on dat Gears 4 Beta?


I'm on the beta just downloaded it I'll be on it when I get home from work tonight


----------



## Sauce (Apr 30, 2016)

DeeJayRed 24 is my tag. If you guys are on and playing Gears 4 later just send that random invite.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 30, 2016)

Villainone1
Add me for

Division
Halo 5
Black ops 3
Blazblue 
Mortal kombat
Titanfall
GTA5
Destiny 
DBZ Xenoverse 
NarutoNinjaStorm4 
Geometry Wars 
Smite
Warframe
Forza
Overwatch_soon
MetalGearSolid5
Killer Instinct 
Neverwinter
Resident Evil 6


----------



## Sauce (Apr 30, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Villainone1
> Add me for
> 
> Division
> ...


Added.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Added.


What games are in your library and make sure to let me know it's you


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2016)

Anyone have suggested first person shooter games to recommend? I need to not just play Halo all the time.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Villainone1
> Add me for
> 
> Division
> ...



I'll add you when I can. Don't mind playing the other free-to-play titles either.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

What games are you playing guys

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 20, 2016)

Is it worth updating?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 3, 2016)

NEED HELP

I can hear thru my mic but I cant talk. What do I do or should I buy another mic


----------



## Lance (Jun 11, 2016)

I haven't touched my Xbox in ages.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Here is article regarding the new features:


Arena is lit. Clubs sounds like a straight rip off from Communities but then again we needed it as well.


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2016)

Sold my Day One Edition. Waiting for S now.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2016)

Condolences for your Day 1 purchase.

Xbox One S is awesome for what it is, but I might wait for Scorpio.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2016)

*You announced the Xbox One S. And then you closed the show with Scorpio. Why would I buy the Xbox One S knowing the Scorpio is coming? What possible reason would I have given a much more powerful Xbox is coming down the line?*

*Phil Spencer:* What TV do you have?

*A standard 1080p TV.*

*Phil Spencer:* Then you should buy this box, because Scorpio is not going to do anything for you. Scorpio is designed as a 4K console, and if you don't have a 4K TV, the benefit we've designed for, you're not going to see. Clearly, you can buy Scorpio, and if and when you decide you want to buy a 4K television to take advantage of the increased performance, obviously the console will be ready for you.

But I would say, price point is important, compatibility is critically important. We looked at 4K, talked to creators, you saw Todd Howard in our video, Patrick Soderlund from EA in our video, talked to creators about the work they were doing on PC in order to hit a true 4K gaming experience, and six teraflops is what we needed to go hit, so we designed for that.

For us in the industry, it's easy to think that most power is always the thing that wins. If you look at last gen, what won? The Wii won. The Wii sold more than we did on Xbox 360 and the PS3, and it wasn't the most powerful console out there. Price is critically important. Wii was a good price and it had a great experience.

But I'll say, having an Xbox One at $299 is going to be really important for us. It's the only $299 console on the market right now, and it supports 4K video with the S, that's going to be a really good selling feature for us, and we've got our biggest lineup of games coming this year in 2016.

So, Scorpio is for the person who's got a 4K television, who's really focused on 4K gaming. It's going to be a premium price over what we're selling this one for, and both of them will exist in the market at the same time. Scorpio is for your 4K gamer. And that's what we designed it for.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 16, 2016)

4k console is the most hilarious thing I've heard.

Not anytime soon... Not for an affordable price anyways, dunno what they're smoking.

This Scorpio thing SOUNDS like it might do it. 

PS4 Neo is bs though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2016)

If it doesn't have graphical improvements, it's useless.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2016)

Honestly I can see the 4k working if it is 1-2 years down the line.  But in the end Microsoft again has given me nothing that will make me want to get up and buy an Xbox one. 

Now don't get me wrong some of those games were good even looking great.  But everyone and their mothers have a PC and should be within a year or so get windows 10.  So why would I has holding a decent level PC shell out $200-$300 for their console?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2016)

PC gamers most likely don't have much reason to get an Xbox One at this point, but people who aren't tech savvy will lean towards the most convenient thing: a console. Just as long as the PC versions won't be like Quantum Break at launch. 

But if Halo 6 comes out with splitscreen, you bet your booty I'm gonna get Scorpio.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> PC gamers most likely don't have much reason to get an Xbox One at this point, but people who aren't tech savvy will lean towards the most convenient thing: a console. Just as long as the PC versions won't be like Quantum Break at launch.
> 
> But if Halo 6 comes out with splitscreen, you bet your booty I'm gonna get Scorpio.



Split screen Halo parties were just awesome back in the day (Halo 2  4 360s all hooked up).  If Halo 6 has no split screen there needs to be riots.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Split screen Halo parties were just awesome back in the day (Halo 2  4 360s all hooked up).  If Halo 6 has no split screen there needs to be riots.


After not having it in Halo 5, I think Frank O'Connor or someone important from 343 said that they would consider it in Halo 6. They better have that shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2016)

Halo was really fun because of split-screen. Taking that away was really stupid, tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2016)

I would take 30fps Halo with splitscreen any day


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2016)

Microsoft being stupid again with announcing new hardware and doing unnecessary timed exclusives


----------

